# Loginserver buggy?



## Mofeist (10. Juli 2010)

Threadname sagt alles, habe im Moment vermehrt Probleme beim einloggen also lange Wartezeiten habe nur ich das Problem oder geht das anderen auch so?


----------



## Cinaeth (10. Juli 2010)

is bei mir auch so...


----------



## DirtySaint (10. Juli 2010)

Willkommen im Club ;D


----------



## Maggatt (10. Juli 2010)

Komme auch nicht rein. 9:57


----------



## Lencko (10. Juli 2010)

Dito, und guten Morgen. Kann mich net einloggen bzw nur sehr schwer. da ist wohl was kaputt bei Blizz


----------



## mrhankey1784 (10. Juli 2010)

Genau so einen Thread gibts schon zum selben Thema seit gestern Abend. Nächste mal SuFu nutzen?


----------



## Krezton (10. Juli 2010)

bei mir auch steht nur ewig verbindung wird hergestellt passiert aber nix


----------



## AliasSense (10. Juli 2010)

hab das gleiche problem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*[font="'Arial Black"]edit: einfach mal 3 minuten warten.... dann geht es![/font]*


----------



## monthy (10. Juli 2010)

Komme auch nicht rein. 




Er läd zwar aber das wars auch schon. 

Ätzend


----------



## Heydu (10. Juli 2010)

ja ne oder?
das kotzt mich echt an...
für das zahlen wir alle? was soll der mist? die sollen verdammt noch mal endlich mal neue server zulegen!
:-/


----------



## Neiranus (10. Juli 2010)

Jo habe das gleiche Problem!


----------



## Theomes (10. Juli 2010)

Guten morgen kann mich auch net einloggen 9:59 was für ein müll


----------



## Aquapainter (10. Juli 2010)

Geht mir im Moment auch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofeist (10. Juli 2010)

mrhankey1784 schrieb:


> Genau so einen Thread gibts schon zum selben Thema seit gestern Abend. Nächste mal SuFu nutzen?



die unautorisierte Forenpolizei is auch schon wach, morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tiruil (10. Juli 2010)

jo ich auch , aber freue mich über freigeschaltetes Betaprofil)

nur der download is buggy, er findet ne datei iwie nich .........









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (10. Juli 2010)

komme auch nicht rein hatte eben n disconnect und jetzt ist ende aus mickey maus -.- und mal wieder am wochenende^^


----------



## Marcel1201 (10. Juli 2010)

Bei mir das selbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BobaBasti (10. Juli 2010)

Bei mir das gleiche -Verbindung wir hergestellt-> 5 min Erfolg geht garnet... und jetz beim 1. Versuch keine Realms da und beim 2. loggt er sich nicht ein auf meinen Realm... man man man ich wollt doch nur wa gucken^^

Blizzards Putzfrau wieder Kaffee verschüttet?


Edit-> nach 5min des wartens hats geklappt...


----------



## sewo (10. Juli 2010)

Einloggen dauert sehr lange, aber nach ca. 2 Min war ich drin.


----------



## mrhankey1784 (10. Juli 2010)

Mofeist schrieb:


> die unautorisierte Forenpolizei is auch schon wach, morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



morschen xP


----------



## Volusenus (10. Juli 2010)

Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier.


----------



## Revil01 (10. Juli 2010)

Hab das selbe Problem....


----------



## Flamet0wer (10. Juli 2010)

früher gabs bei sowas noch mal ab und zu nen gratis spieltag um das zu entschuldigen...


----------



## Sagmentus (10. Juli 2010)

10:01 "Verbindung wird aufgebaut" bleibt hängen, danach Disconnect


----------



## Zodttd (10. Juli 2010)

Flamet0wer schrieb:


> früher gabs bei sowas noch mal ab und zu nen gratis spieltag um das zu entschuldigen...



Das war bevor Blizzard sich mit dem geldgeilsten Unternehmen überhaupt zusammengeschlossen hat.


----------



## Gryx (10. Juli 2010)

Jo ka bei mir gehts auch ma wieder nich,
aber als wäre das was neues? wäre ja nich das erste Ma
also chillen un käffchen trinken


----------



## Ademos14 (10. Juli 2010)

Waaaaah will zocken, will Eppiccz...olololo!!!!111elfzz


----------



## Sagmentus (10. Juli 2010)

Ich find die schulden uns min 3 Tage spielzeit im letzten Monat


----------



## Mofeist (10. Juli 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Das war bevor Blizzard sich mit dem geldgeilsten Unternehmen überhaupt zusammengeschlossen hat.



das ist leider wahr


----------



## Lomiraan (10. Juli 2010)

Ist mir das erste mal gestern gegen 24 Uhr passiert =(


----------



## Kerosin22 (10. Juli 2010)

10:02 nach 10 minuten eingeloggt geht also man muss nur geduld haben XD


----------



## Sôulreaper (10. Juli 2010)

versuch jetzt auch schon 1h rein zu kommen aber ohne erfolg :-(


----------



## PadoBaelgun (10. Juli 2010)

10:05 Uhr : nichts geht !

Jetzt zwingt mich WoW wieder WAR-Trial zu spielen ;P .


----------



## Morrzan (10. Juli 2010)

Is bei jedem so


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. Juli 2010)

Ich auch nix zocken bäähh

Ich vermeute mal die Blizzies sind von dem gestrigen Tag noch alle völlig fertig (dauernotfallsitzungen) und pennen alle.


----------



## Kerosin22 (10. Juli 2010)

Habt´s scho die ersten entzugserscheinungen?? Wenn ja geht raus und in´s schwimmbad u nd geniest das schöne wetter


----------



## Frostwyrmer (10. Juli 2010)

Kleiner Tipp an alle: Nicht auf Abbrechen klicken und vermehrt probieren, sich einzuloggen! Bei mir hatts nach gut 3 Minuten Wartezeit endlich geklappt!


----------



## BobaBasti (10. Juli 2010)

Kerosin22 schrieb:


> Habt´s scho die ersten entzugserscheinungen?? Wenn ja geht raus und in´s schwimmbad u nd geniest das schöne wetter




naja schönes wetter ists wenn es knapp 30grad sind oder 26 aber nich fast 40 da brennt einen die letzte Gehirnzelle weg selbst im wasser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bei mir gings nach ca 12 min


----------



## Knallkörper (10. Juli 2010)

ich sitze eh auf arbeit also nicht weiter schlimm...


----------



## Kerosin22 (10. Juli 2010)

BobaBasti schrieb:


> naja schönes wetter ists wenn es knapp 30grad sind oder 26 aber nich fast 40 da brennt einen die letzte Gehirnzelle weg selbst im wasser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja wenn´s a paar gehinrzellen wegbrennt macht ja nichts die san dan eh unwichtig gewesen XD


----------



## Druidna (10. Juli 2010)

10:10
wollte grad nen Thread dazu eröffnen.
Login-Server sind immer noch off
1 Stunde ohne Login solang beginnt die Welt in den Wahnsinn zu verfallen. Vor Blizzards Hauptquartier haben sich bereits hunderttausende versammelt


----------



## Absinthia (10. Juli 2010)

Verbindung wird aufgebaut...
warten
warten
warten
Ihre Verbindung zum Server wurde unterbrochen...

da ist nix mit warten und dann gehts ^^


----------



## Sordura (10. Juli 2010)

Leute es ist 10:12... geht frühstücken oder so xD ist es so nötig um 10 uhr zu zocken?... manche sind nicht zu retten


----------



## Akanis (10. Juli 2010)

Rote Karte für Blizzard




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lavora123 (10. Juli 2010)

AliasSense schrieb:


> hab das gleiche problem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



bei mir steht eher verbindungen zum server wurde unterbrochen^^


----------



## Xanostra (10. Juli 2010)

ich kann mich gar net mehr einloggen steht immer verbindung vom server unterbrochen^^


----------



## Absinthia (10. Juli 2010)

Sordura schrieb:


> Leute es ist 10:12... geht frühstücken oder so xD ist es so nötig um 10 uhr zu zocken?... manche sind nicht zu retten





Also ich weiss nicht was Du hast ^^

6:30 schon mit dem Hund draussen gewesen
mit Freundin gemütlich gefrühstückt
Freundin zur Arbeit geschickt (ich liebe meinen Job - keine Wochenendarbeit)
Hund schläft auf Couch - also zocken solang man nicht wegschmilzt vorm Monitor :-)


----------



## Yiraja (10. Juli 2010)

bei mir geht gar nix wenn ich warte kommt halt nur verbindung zum server abgebrochen


----------



## Neiranus (10. Juli 2010)

Druidna schrieb:


> 10:10
> die Welt in den Wahnsinn zu verfallen. Vor Blizzards Hauptquartier haben sich bereits hunderttausende versammelt




Made my Day ^^


----------



## Joyce86 (10. Juli 2010)

habs eben geschafft,aber dala is sowas von leer ô.O da fliegen so heukugeln schon von rechts nach links.


----------



## Zodttd (10. Juli 2010)

Ihr müsst euch einfach einloggen und dann warten, bei mir hats knapp 5 Minuten gedauert, aber ich bin jetzt ohne irgendwelche Disconnects drin.


----------



## Yiraja (10. Juli 2010)

bei mir steht seit 5 minuten erfolg aber ich komm nich in die char auswahl xD


----------



## Tennissen (10. Juli 2010)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> ich sitze eh auf arbeit also nicht weiter schlimm...



kann ja dann mit der Arbeit auch nicht so dolle sein, oder???? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (10. Juli 2010)

BIN DRIN !!!^^


----------



## MeXxX1993 (10. Juli 2010)

boah wie blizz mich aufregt...
verdienen monatlich 143 Mio allein durch die WoW spieler und kriegen es nicht hin ma funktionierende an zu schaffen...
andere games sind kostenlos und haben bessere server(vor allem bessere loginserver 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

blizz lässt sdie spieler ma wieder hängen.. naja erstma kaffee machen


----------



## Freddyboy (10. Juli 2010)

Konnte bis grade zocken aber denn *BOOM* sicherung rausgeknallt als ich meine anlage angemacht habe, und jetzt komm ich nicht mehr rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Habe ich wohl pech ^^

EDIT: 10:24 UHR: Bin wieder drinne *freu*


----------



## Heydu (10. Juli 2010)

Yiraja schrieb:


> BIN DRIN !!!^^



NEIN BIST DU NED!


----------



## INDICUS (10. Juli 2010)

Geht mir auch so. Aber komm garnicht rein steht nach 5mins Verbindung zum Server unterbrochen-.-


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (10. Juli 2010)

Heydu schrieb:


> NEIN BIST DU NED!



doch bin ich ^^


----------



## ~White_Wolf~ (10. Juli 2010)

Heydu schrieb:


> ja ne oder?
> das kotzt mich echt an...
> für das zahlen wir alle? was soll der mist? die sollen verdammt noch mal endlich mal neue server zulegen!
> :-/



ja etwas läuft nich zu 100 % und naja 

13 euro joker

instant 
keine abklingzeit
macht arme blizz mitarbeiter zu stressgeplagten nervenbündeln


----------



## Neiranus (10. Juli 2010)

so bin auch drin ! allen anderen wünsche ich viel glück ^^


----------



## Heydu (10. Juli 2010)

Yiraja schrieb:


> BIN DRIN !!!^^



NEIN BIST DU NED!


----------



## Heydu (10. Juli 2010)

diese doofe floodcontrol lässt mich doppelpost machen -_-


----------



## smogyy (10. Juli 2010)

Blizz wird immer mehr zum fail ...
Andauernd kommt man ned auf die Server...
Seit letzter Woche ist alles mehr als buggy, echt zum kotzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirSchewi (10. Juli 2010)

Okay, will 'n bißchen zocken, geht nicht, kann ich nicht ändern, Puls konstant...
Das einzige, was mich aufregt, sind die Pappnasen, die mir erklären wollen, wie ich meine Freizeit zu gestalten habe!
Ja, ich will um 10.00 Uhr zocken und nein, ich will nicht ins Schwimmbad!
Ihr seid doch auch nicht im Freibad oder habt ihr den Lappi mit ins Nichtschwimmerbecken genommen?


----------



## Heydu (10. Juli 2010)

smogyy schrieb:


> Blizz wird immer mehr zum fail ...
> Andauernd kommt man ned auf die Server...
> Seit letzter Woche ist alles mehr als buggy, echt zum kotzen
> 
> ...



wenn es dann heisst: nur noch 2 mio aktive accounts

dann wisst ihr wieso!


----------



## Paradiso (10. Juli 2010)

Joah bei mir auch .... da haben wohl nicht nur wir mit der Hitze zu kämpfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vieleicht ist es aber mal wieder (wie fast immer) die Putzfrau schuld.


----------



## Tyrehl (10. Juli 2010)

Joa die failen letztens öfters...
Dafür sollte es mal Freispieltage geben, das kann echt nicht sein...


----------



## Lyndy (10. Juli 2010)

Joa komm auch nicht rein...aber das war bei mir gestern nacht um 12 auch auch schon. Bin geflogen und nicht mehr reingekommen, da der Server überlastet war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H. Braun (10. Juli 2010)

Hi,

es würden sich wahrscheinlich nur wenige aufregen, wenn es nur mal vorkommt, dass die Login - Server down sind, aber das was in der letzten Zeit abgeht, ist nicht in Ordnung. Seit mehreren Stunden versuche ich mich einzuloggen, aber null Chance.
Da es hier um eine bezahlte Leistung geht, kann man meiner Meinung nach schon eine passable Gegenleistung erwarten. Aber wir sind ja selber schuld an dem Zustand, dass Blizzard meint, mit uns kann man es machen. Vielleicht sollte man eine Interessengemeinschaft gründen, alles sammeln was zum Beispiel die Spielunterbrechungen anbetrifft oder sonstiges ....... Dann eine Sammelklage auf Entschädigungszahlungen einreichen und dementsprechend die Medien mit einbinden und dann mal abwarten, was passiert. Aber da viele solch einen Schritt aus Bequemlichkeitsgründen nicht tun werden, bleibt einem nur übrig, zu warten, dass die Herren und Damen von Blizzard vom hohen Ross mal absteigen und sich den Wünschen des gemeinem Volkes annimmt. 

*Zuerst ignorieren sie dich, dann lachen sie über dich, dann bekämpfen sie dich und dann gewinnst du.

Mahatma Gandhi*


----------



## Caludra (10. Juli 2010)

jo entweder kann man nicht einloggen, oder es laggt einfach nur pervers beim raiden/pvp ... das ist so langsam nicht mehr feierlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZerocxVII (10. Juli 2010)

vote for beta keys fü+r alle die sich nicht einloggen können^^


----------



## Cloudi (10. Juli 2010)

selbes Problem bei mir ... erst "Verbindung wird aufgebaut" und nach 2 Minuten "Ihre Verbindung zum Server wurde unterbrochen"

zum Glück ist WAR noch ne gute Woche gratis ...


----------



## Stiv_Gamer (10. Juli 2010)

poahh ein glück das des bei allen is
dachte schon das mein acc gehackt wurde (hatte vor kurzem trojana blabla...)


----------



## cortez338 (10. Juli 2010)

jojo langsam wundert mich gar nichts mehr...


----------



## Kehrin (10. Juli 2010)

Die Frage ist doch nicht ob er buggy ist......die Frage ist wann er nicht buggy ist.


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (10. Juli 2010)

was für ein dreck den blizz da mal wieder abzieht.....
gut dann geh ich mal bfbc2 zocken fu** blizz.....
!!! VOTE FOR FREE PLAYTIME !!!


----------



## DreiHaare (10. Juli 2010)

Naja...man könnte immer noch seinen Account kündigen, wenn man mit der Leistung nicht zufrieden ist.


----------



## Pereace2010 (10. Juli 2010)

Flamet0wer schrieb:


> früher gabs bei sowas noch mal ab und zu nen gratis spieltag um das zu entschuldigen...



Wurd genervt


----------



## Anglus (10. Juli 2010)

Frostwyrmer schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp an alle: Nicht auf Abbrechen klicken und vermehrt probieren, sich einzuloggen! Bei mir hatts nach gut 3 Minuten Wartezeit endlich geklappt!



Ja einfach länger warten dann gehts aber die server laufen dann auch nicht gut leider,seit den einloggproblemen teilweise grosse lags.Na mal hoffen das die das noch hinbekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orthrus (10. Juli 2010)

*Der wahre Grund*

Unbestätigten Gerüchten nach, hat Frostfürst Ahune seinen Arbeitsplatz im Kühlzentrum der Serverfarm, noch nicht wieder besetzt.
Ahune hatte vorgestern seine Stelle verlassen, nachdem bekannt wurde, daß er zukünftige Dienstanweisungen nur noch mit seinem Klarnamen
Heinz Bofrost zu unterschreiben habe...
Blizzard bittet nun alle Spieler, Frostfürst Ahune von der Rückname in Kenntniss zu setzen, damit ein reibungloser Betrieb der Server wieder möglich ist.


----------



## h4rdstyler (10. Juli 2010)

so war jetzt eingeloggt und was ist die server sind offline xD


----------



## Petu (10. Juli 2010)

Heydu schrieb:


> für das zahlen wir alle? was soll der mist? die sollen verdammt noch mal endlich mal neue server zulegen!
> :-/





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dudubaum (10. Juli 2010)

alle mal nicht versuchen einzuloggen dan komme ich rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stiv_Gamer (10. Juli 2010)

worksuckslifetoo schrieb:


> was für ein dreck den blizz da mal wieder abzieht.....
> gut dann geh ich mal bfbc2 zocken fu** blizz.....
> !!! VOTE FOR FREE PLAYTIME !!!



fehler dürfen wohl nich mehr passieren?
ich will mal sehn wenn du sowas leitest, was dann wohl ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atoc_lol (10. Juli 2010)

aber eigentlich müsste ja da wieder so ne meldung stehen, dass es login probs. giebt.


----------



## Aquapainter (10. Juli 2010)

Kerosin22 schrieb:


> Habt´s scho die ersten entzugserscheinungen?? Wenn ja geht raus und in´s schwimmbad u nd geniest das schöne wetter



War ja klar, dass das mal wieder so ein gaaanz wichtiger und schlauer schreiben muss. 
Tipp von mir: treib Dich nicht in den Foren rum, sondern geh selber raus und lass die in Ruhe die spielen wollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dudubaum (10. Juli 2010)

Stiv_Gamer schrieb:


> fehler dürfen wohl nich mehr passieren?
> ich will mal sehn wenn du sowas leitest, was dann wohl ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne man blizzard muss perfekt sein!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Zongoss (10. Juli 2010)

da will man seine droge nehmen...und der dealer lässt ein zappeln


----------



## MeXxX1993 (10. Juli 2010)

naja, mit den suchtis kann mans machen, nich war blizz?!
jetzt heulen alle rum und am ende wenns wieder geht denkt keiner mehr drüber nach...


----------



## colll (10. Juli 2010)

jop gleiches problem puh und ich dachte mein wow wäre kaput habe schon repair program benutzt aber gut das die buffedcomunyti so schnell is


----------



## Anglus (10. Juli 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Ihr müsst euch einfach einloggen und dann warten, bei mir hats knapp 5 Minuten gedauert, aber ich bin jetzt ohne irgendwelche Disconnects drin.



Ja das mit dem länger warten klappt leider meistens nicht,dauert bischen dann steht da wieder"Verbindung zum Server unterbrochen".Da ist nix mit 5 min warten dann gehts^^


----------



## Kochmuetze (10. Juli 2010)

Jepp braucht bei mir ca 1 min bis Verbindung unterbricht...


----------



## Thuum (10. Juli 2010)

Sagmentus schrieb:


> Ich find die schulden uns min 3 Tage spielzeit im letzten Monat



Wenn du dir die AGB's durchliest, weißt du was Blizzard uns schuldet.


btt: Komme zwar nach 5min warten rein, aber dann werden bei mir alle Server als Offline angezeigt.


----------



## Aquapainter (10. Juli 2010)

MeXxX1993 schrieb:


> naja, mit den suchtis kann mans machen, nich war blizz?!
> jetzt heulen alle rum und am ende wenns wieder geht denkt keiner mehr drüber nach...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ist wie letzten Mittwoch wo die Server schon Nachmittags gingen statt erst ab 23.59h. Keiner hatte gesagt: Prima Blizz, Danke, dass es schon jetzt geht... Aber die Heul-Meldungen vorher waren in Massen da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Immortahlia (10. Juli 2010)

Anglus schrieb:


> Ja das mit dem länger warten klappt leider meistens nicht,dauert bischen dann steht da wieder"Verbindung zum Server unterbrochen".Da ist nix mit 5 min warten dann gehts^^



genau das prob hab ich auch
nix mit länger warten
so nen mist, und das ausgerechnet am we :/


----------



## LoLTroll (10. Juli 2010)

nun ich würde sagen, dass hängt mit dem neuen Battle.net zusammen.

Denn die Betaspieler der SC2-Beta können zZ auch nicht aufs Battle.net zugreifen, da es offline ist.


----------



## dudubaum (10. Juli 2010)

MeXxX1993 schrieb:


> naja, mit den suchtis kann mans machen, nich war blizz?!
> jetzt heulen alle rum und am ende wenns wieder geht denkt keiner mehr drüber nach...



doch *schnief* ich kan jetz die nächsten 3 monate nicht schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zu schlimme alpträume davon das die server wieder einmal off gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dudubaum (10. Juli 2010)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> nun ich würde sagen, dass hängt mit dem neuen Battle.net zusammen.
> 
> Denn die Betaspieler der SC2-Beta können zZ auch nicht aufs Battle.net zugreifen, da es offline ist.



klar kommen die rein nur wow server is offline


----------



## Stiv_Gamer (10. Juli 2010)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Denn die Betaspieler der SC2-Beta können zZ auch nicht aufs Battle.net zugreifen, da es offline ist.



schon übrigens zeit dem 6.7
und es heult keiner rum ....


----------



## MaexxDesign (10. Juli 2010)

Server sind wieder online.


----------



## LingLing85 (10. Juli 2010)

Bei mir unterbricht der mittlerweile die Verbindung beim einloggen^^


----------



## Elyt (10. Juli 2010)

MaexxDesign schrieb:


> Server sind wieder online.



Kann ich nicht bestätigen, komme immer noch nicht rein.


----------



## Stiv_Gamer (10. Juli 2010)

MaexxDesign schrieb:


> Server sind wieder online.



witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaexxDesign (10. Juli 2010)

Elyt schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht bestätigen, komme immer noch nicht rein.



Ich bin auf "Rat von Dalaran" und der ist wieder online. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enorgaran (10. Juli 2010)

also es wird bestimmt was mit der starcraft 2 beta zu tuhn haben da heute nacht der betaserver wieder gestartet wurde bloss einloggen kann man sich auch nur sehr sehr schwer


----------



## Mofeist (10. Juli 2010)

Die Server sind online, nur Login funktioniert nicht


----------



## Cragg92 (10. Juli 2010)

756 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
172 Mitglieder, 584 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder


----------



## Aldaric87 (10. Juli 2010)

Jo, dachte das Problem sei nur bei Starcraft2 Beta, mittlerweile betrifft das gleiche Einlog-Problem auch die WoW Server ... Ok dann kann man wenigstens hoffen das sie das hoffentlich schnell beheben.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dudubaum (10. Juli 2010)

MaexxDesign schrieb:


> Server sind wieder online.



ich bin auch drinne


----------



## Grakuhl (10. Juli 2010)

MaexxDesign schrieb:


> Server sind wieder online.



mysteriös.. kann mich trotzdem nicht einloggen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elyt (10. Juli 2010)

MaexxDesign schrieb:


> Ich bin auf "Rat von Dalaran" und der ist wieder online.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Siehe da, nun geht auch Frostmourne wieder   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thalasir (10. Juli 2010)

Dieser forenbeitrag erleichtert mich extrem ich kom nämlih gar nicht rein ich hatte schon Angst mei8n Account wurde wider gehackt


----------



## LoLTroll (10. Juli 2010)

dudubaum schrieb:


> klar kommen die rein nur wow server is offline



eben nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin ja auch Beta-Teilnehmer und kriege die "Battle.net offline" meldung




Stiv_Gamer schrieb:


> schon übrigens zeit dem 6.7
> und es heult keiner rum ....


nicht ganz. seit dem 6.7 kann man den patch laden, aber die Beta in Europa ist erst seit heute Morgen online...und schon wieder off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HostileRecords (10. Juli 2010)

Gestern nacht schon solche probleme gehabt, und nun schon wieder.. und das kurz nach den 24 stunden Wartungsarbeiten!
Und heutzutage bekommt man keine Spielzeit für sowas gutgeschrieben, das find ich schon etwas dreist.
Blizzard müsste echt mal eine ordentliche menge an zahlenden kunden verlieren, damit sie wieder merken das sie sowas nicht mit Kunden machen können!


----------



## Anglus (10. Juli 2010)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> nun ich würde sagen, dass hängt mit dem neuen Battle.net zusammen.
> 
> Denn die Betaspieler der SC2-Beta können zZ auch nicht aufs Battle.net zugreifen, da es offline ist.



Könnte sein.Seit gestern abend stand bei mir in wow in der Kontaktliste auch das das battlenet zurzeit nicht verfügbar ist.


----------



## nosmoke (10. Juli 2010)

ICH WILLL WOW SPIELEN ICH RASTE AUS SCHMEISS ALLES AUS DEM FENSTER TRETE TèREN EIN SCHMEISS MEINE N*****NACHBARN AUS DER WOHNUNG UND SCHMEISS AUCH BEI DENEN ALLES RAUS

A U S R A S T !!!!!!!

ne joke ^^ so bin ich ned drauf... aber komme nich online ^^


----------



## Jajaarek (10. Juli 2010)

hab grad das selbe problem. gestern in der nacht haben sich schon ein paar beschwert das die login server down gegangen sind.
 naja bin dann irgendwann um 1 pennen gegangen und jetzt aufgewacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und anscheinend sind die login server immer noch down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bolx (10. Juli 2010)

Onyxia auch online!


----------



## Aldaric87 (10. Juli 2010)

Man kann bei beidem nich einloggn momentan ! Immer Verbindung unterbrochen


----------



## Mofeist (10. Juli 2010)

Bolx schrieb:


> Onyxia auch online!



Die server sind algemein online nur die Loginserver sind down


----------



## gehix (10. Juli 2010)

HostileRecords schrieb:


> Gestern nacht schon solche probleme gehabt, und nun schon wieder.. und das kurz nach den 24 stunden Wartungsarbeiten!
> Und heutzutage bekommt man keine Spielzeit für sowas gutgeschrieben, das find ich schon etwas dreist.
> Blizzard müsste echt mal eine ordentliche menge an zahlenden kunden verlieren, damit sie wieder merken das sie sowas nicht mit Kunden machen können!



Na, Ärgerlich ist das definitv. Aber in den Blizzard AGB steht ja drin, dass Serverausfälle und alles was damit zu tun hat, passieren kann ^^.



Mofeist schrieb:


> Die server sind algemein online nur die Loginserver sind down



Jop, sind lediglich die Login Server. Die Spiele Server ansich sind Online.


----------



## Stiv_Gamer (10. Juli 2010)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> nicht ganz. seit dem 6.7 kann man den patch laden, aber die Beta in Europa ist erst seit heute Morgen online...und schon wieder off
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo ich verfolg das nich so richtig. aber ich bekomme die meldun schon zeit dem 6.7^^


----------



## LoLTroll (10. Juli 2010)

Anglus schrieb:


> Könnte sein.Seit gestern abend stand bei mir in wow in der Kontaktliste auch das das battlenet zurzeit nicht verfügbar ist.




Vernetzung hat halt vor- und nachteile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man kann viel mehr machen mit, aber wenn ein Glied ausfällt kann das ganze Netz kaskadenartig in sich zusammen fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bolx (10. Juli 2010)

Mofeist schrieb:


> Die server sind algemein online nur die Loginserver sind down



Ah. Naja, jetzt bin ich jedenfalls drin.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (10. Juli 2010)

lol laut meinem wow ingame einlogg fenster steht das entwickler sprache aktiv ist
also server wartungen sind O.o


----------



## Beka (10. Juli 2010)

LingLing85 schrieb:


> Bei mir unterbricht der mittlerweile die Verbindung beim einloggen^^



ist bei mir auch, login daten eingegeben, 2 minuten gewartet und dann "verbindung zum server unterbrochen"....wtf??? ich war noch nicht mal verbunden


----------



## LoLTroll (10. Juli 2010)

Stiv_Gamer schrieb:


> jo ich verfolg das nich so richtig. aber ich bekomme die meldun schon zeit dem 6.7^^



was du meinst ist das "Battle.net-Server sind gerade in Wartungsarbeiten". hatte ich seinerzeit auch.

Ich meine:"Keine Verbindung zum battle.net möglich." das ist neu nachdem ich heute morgen schon 2-3 Spielchen gemacht habe.


----------



## Anglus (10. Juli 2010)

Jajaarek schrieb:


> hab grad das selbe problem. gestern in der nacht haben sich schon ein paar beschwert das die login server down gegangen sind.
> naja bin dann irgendwann um 1 pennen gegangen und jetzt aufgewacht
> 
> 
> ...



Ne die waren zwischendurch wieder online die login server,ging gestern abend nur rund 1 h so dann ging es wieder.Aber seit heute morgen leider wieder off.


----------



## dudubaum (10. Juli 2010)

Thalasir schrieb:


> Dieser forenbeitrag erleichtert mich extrem ich kom nämlih gar nicht rein ich hatte schon Angst mei8n Account wurde wider gehackt



ist er auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schtinketroll (10. Juli 2010)

Ja ich komm auch net rein dann muss ich halt beta sachen kucken


----------



## Apuh (10. Juli 2010)

915 Besucher lesen dieses Thema...


----------



## Hasse (10. Juli 2010)

Bei den heißen Temperaturen, sind die Log-in Server wohl leider abgeraucht....^^


----------



## Skyler93 (10. Juli 2010)

*938 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
 202 Mitglieder, 736 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*

Nett ;O


----------



## Derulu (10. Juli 2010)

*trollmodus an*
Ich zahle 13 &#8364; im Monat, dafür will ich aber auch, dass mir Blizzard wenn ich Hunger habe mein Essen serviert und zwar noch bevor ich merke, dass ich überhaupt Hunger habe. Das ist ein Skandal, der Loginserver ist kaputt, ich verlange Vergeltung, vendetta, mein Geld zurück, einen Tag gratis spielen, überhaupt für immer gratis spielen, what ever....*trollmodus aus*

Man man man Leute, mit diesem "der Kunde ist König"-Verhalten macht man sich in der ganzen Welt, bei allen Verkäufern, Händlern und Diestleistern suuuuper beliebt. Mal bißchen durchatmen, Login-Server sind auch nur Computer, da kann schon mal was nicht funktionieren, aber deswegen jeden noch so winzingen Anlass zu nutzen um nach "Vergeltung" zu schreien macht es auch nicht besser. Und 13 &#8364; sind ja auch wirklich der Mega-Giga-Geldbetrag wegen dem ich meinen Blutdruck ins unermessliche steigern muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nachtrag: Ja, ich komm auch nicht rein, na und, wen juckts? Mach ich eben was anderes.


----------



## Creeb (10. Juli 2010)

Hasse schrieb:


> Bei den heißen Temperaturen, sind die Log-in Server wohl leider abgeraucht....^^




oder eher abgetaucht=)


----------



## Aquapainter (10. Juli 2010)

dudubaum schrieb:


> ist er auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dieser Thread dient nur zu Ablenkung und Beruhigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krezton (10. Juli 2010)

11 Uhr und es geht immer noch nichts


----------



## n3xXx0s (10. Juli 2010)

Da will man nach ein paar Moantan mal wieder zoggen weil man wie der i-net hat und dann das! Ich krieg ne Krise. Is doch zum kotzen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jajaarek (10. Juli 2010)

bin drin hehe ; )
Lordaeron. 
Greetz


----------



## meitertot (10. Juli 2010)

ich habe kein problem nei login


----------



## Philine (10. Juli 2010)

komm auch net rein bleibt bei Erfolg nach ner knappen Minute stehen


----------



## c0mA (10. Juli 2010)

haha, bin drin. =)

aber dala is echt wie ausgestorben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reecon (10. Juli 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> *trollmodus an*
> Ich zahle 13 € im Monat, dafür will ich aber auch, dass mir Blizzard wenn ich Hunger habe mein Essen serviert und zwar noch bevor ich merke, dass ich überhaupt Hunger habe. Das ist ein Skandal, der Loginserver ist kaputt, ich verlange Vergeltung, vendetta, mein Geld zurück, einen Tag gratis spielen, überhaupt für immer gratis spielen, what ever....*trollmodus aus*
> 
> Man man man Leute, mit diesem "der Kunde ist König"-Verhalten macht man sich in der ganzen Welt, bei allen Verkäufern, Händlern und Diestleistern suuuuper beliebt. Mal bißchen durchatmen, Login-Server sind auch nur Computer, da kann schon mal was nicht funktionieren, aber deswegen jeden noch so winzingen Anlass zu nutzen um nach "Vergeltung" zu schreien macht es auch nicht besser. Und 13 € sind ja auch wirklich der Mega-Giga-Geldbetrag wegen dem ich meinen Blutdruck ins unermessliche steigern muss
> ...


----------



## DiDibew (10. Juli 2010)

Ich kann noch immer nicht rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bigenni (10. Juli 2010)

boh ey...da hat man mal am we frei und dan sowas.....grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (10. Juli 2010)

ein glück ... dachte schon es liegt an mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anglus (10. Juli 2010)

Reecon schrieb:


> Kannst dir etwas 0,43 Cent am Tag nicht leisten? Bist ja ein kompletter RL Versager. Die sollen mal mehr die Monatliche Gebühr auf 30 Euro anheben, damit du dir das nicht mehr leisten kannst -.- . Hartz4 und der Tag gehört dir, muhaha



Erst genau lesen,dann nachdenken und dann was dazu schreiben.Er hat das ironisch gemeint den Post.


----------



## blaQmind (10. Juli 2010)

Reecon schrieb:


> Kannst dir etwas 0,43 Cent am Tag nicht leisten? Bist ja ein kompletter RL Versager. Die sollen mal mehr die Monatliche Gebühr auf 30 Euro anheben, damit du dir das nicht mehr leisten kannst -.- . Hartz4 und der Tag gehört dir, muhaha



lol fail,... les lieber nochmal was er geschriebn hat


----------



## frankiboyk (10. Juli 2010)

Jo habe das gleiche problem


----------



## xPatze (10. Juli 2010)

bei mir kommt immer "Verbindung wird aufgebaut.." und dann nach 20sek kommt "Verbindung zum Server fehlgeschlagen".. toll.


----------



## Inio (10. Juli 2010)

*Mir geht es ned darum das es ned geht....
aber für die Millionen sollten sie doch wenigstens die Server am laufen halten,
bin der ansicht das der aufkauf durch Activision hat Blizzard 
ned weiter sondern zurückgeworfen hat.
Acti ist nur darauf bedacht CoD am laufen zuhalten alles andere ist für die zweitrangig.
naja mal warten und leute es gibt genug andere Spiele ^^
*cuinCoD6*

Lg*

Blackwisdom auf Azshara


----------



## Pristus (10. Juli 2010)

mrhankey1784 schrieb:


> Genau so einen Thread gibts schon zum selben Thema seit gestern Abend. Nächste mal SuFu nutzen?



Wirst du eigentlich von Buffed.de bezahlt damit du das Forum sauber hälst ?


----------



## Hasse (10. Juli 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Man man man Leute, mit diesem "der Kunde ist König"-Verhalten macht man sich in der ganzen Welt, bei allen Verkäufern, Händlern und Diestleistern suuuuper beliebt. Mal bißchen durchatmen, Login-Server sind auch nur Computer, da kann schon mal was nicht funktionieren, aber deswegen jeden noch so winzingen Anlass zu nutzen um nach "Vergeltung" zu schreien macht es auch nicht besser. Und 13 € sind ja auch wirklich der Mega-Giga-Geldbetrag wegen dem ich meinen Blutdruck ins unermessliche steigern muss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ist schon richtig das man mal den Ball flach halten soll, wegen einem Ereignis das mal vorkommt!
ABER: In letzter Zeit ist es ja fast standard, bzw. besser ausgedrückt bei jedem 4 mal einloggen, dass entweder die server
oder Login-server down sind!

Wenn in deiner Wohnung etwas nicht stimmt und du die auch nicht nach deiner Vorstellung 
(normales Wohnverhalten) nutzen kannst, und sich dies nicht ändert, machste auch ne
"Mietminderung" bzw. willst ne Gegenleistung....
1-Tages gutschriften gab es ja schon ewig nicht mehr^^


----------



## Mr. Käse (10. Juli 2010)

Bei mir ist der Loginserver leider auch nicht erreichbar wie es scheint. Deswegen... *tief Luft hol*



> für das zahlen wir alle? was soll der mist? die sollen verdammt noch mal endlich mal neue server zulegen! Blizzards Putzfrau wieder Kaffee verschüttet?
> früher gabs bei sowas noch mal ab und zu nen gratis spieltag um das zu entschuldigen... Aber das war, bevor Blizzard sich mit dem geldgeilsten Unternehmen überhaupt zusammengeschlossen hat. Waaaaah will zocken, die schulden uns min 3 Tage spielzeit im letzten Mona. Rote Karte für Blizzard. boah wie blizz mich aufregt... blizz lässt sdie spieler ma wieder hängen.. Blizz wird immer mehr zum fail ... Joa die failen letztens öfters...
> Dafür sollte es mal Freispieltage geben, das kann echt nicht sein...was für ein dreck den blizz da mal wieder abzieht.....



Also echt eh.......


----------



## Sleeples (10. Juli 2010)

> früher gabs bei sowas noch mal ab und zu nen gratis spieltag um das zu entschuldigen...



ich find, die schulden uns gar nix... wer lesen kann iss klar im Vorteil. Auch wenn du dafür bezahlst, (und nun zitat) kann ein 100 prozentiger Service nicht garantiert werden.

Desweiteren bekommst du diese "freien Tage", diese kostenlose Spielzeit, aus reiner Kulanz des Anbieters. Meinste also, die Kulanz lässt sich erzwingen, indem ihr so ne Beiträge verfasst? wohl eher nich... Wenn du zu mir ins Geschäft kommen würdest und nen lauten machen würdest, weil nach ner Woche (oder selbst dran rum gebastelt) nen RAM-Riegel in deinem Rechner defekt iss, würd ich dich auch links stehen lassen, bis du dich wieder beruhigt hast.

nun ja, und wenns euch net passt, das es momentan öfters mal Probleme gibt, wieso zockt ihr dann eigentlich noch WoW? oO iss doch irgendwie unlogisch. geht Lego spielen. da gibts ausser Mutti, die die Steine wegräumt, auch keine Probleme mit irgendwelchen Servern.

11:04 ebenfalls Probleme beim Login, aber dafür jibbet ja Forum, wo man sich abreagieren kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (10. Juli 2010)

Reecon schrieb:


> Kannst dir etwas 0,43 Cent am Tag nicht leisten? Bist ja ein kompletter RL Versager. Die sollen mal die Monatliche Gebühr auf 30 Euro anheben, damit du dir das nicht mehr leisten kannst -.- . Hartz4 und der Tag gehört dir, muhaha
> 
> Oder muß er leicht noch zu Mami. Mami Mami hast du bitte bisschen Geld damit ich spielen kann? Sei froh das ich dich im RL nicht kenne.



fail at its best 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkweed41 (10. Juli 2010)

was meint ihr wielange würd das noch sein mit den login server... ? für sowas sollte man ein kostenlosen tag bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gorbalt (10. Juli 2010)

Reecon schrieb:


> Kannst dir etwas 0,43 Cent am Tag nicht leisten? Bist ja ein kompletter RL Versager. Die sollen mal die Monatliche Gebühr auf 30 Euro anheben, damit du dir das nicht mehr leisten kannst -.- . Hartz4 und der Tag gehört dir, muhaha
> 
> Oder muß er leicht noch zu Mami. Mami Mami hast du bitte bisschen Geld damit ich spielen kann? Sei froh das ich dich im RL nicht kenne. RL Versager und die in ein Spiel flüchten ^^.



Alter so was dämliches hab ich lang net mehr gelesen :< 
jetzt schreibt auch noch die Unterschicht hier ...
Lern richtig zu lesen, richtig schreiben und vorallem dich richtig zu benehmen dann darfst du dich auch wieder melden!


----------



## Grakuhl (10. Juli 2010)

scheinbar hat blizz schon seit heute nacht mit den loggin servern problem...
hier ein statement von einem blizz-mitarbeiter aus dem offiziellem forum

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Hallo, 

leider gab es in der Nacht einen kompletten Ausfall der Loginserver. Dieses Problem wurde aber schnellstmöglich behoben und der Login sollte wieder ohne Probleme funktionieren. 

Wir danken für eure Geduld und entschuldigen uns für die entstandenen Unannehmlichkeiten. 

Solltet ihr weiterhin Verbindungsprobleme haben, geht zunächst die Tipps und Schritte aus dem Sticky nach und nach durch: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=2405449556&sid=3 

Gruß 

PS. Die Spam Beiträge hier im Forum wurden von mir geschlossen.Blizzard Entertainment Europe 
Technical Support [/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Quelle : [/font]http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=13817260260&sid=3&pageNo=15


----------



## Beka (10. Juli 2010)

wenn man bedenkt das die ersten sich schon um mitternacht im wow-forum beschwert haben, und es jetzt nach elf stunden immernoch nicht geht, ist das echt eine frechheit. zumal man nichtmal eine info bekommt was überhaupt los ist und wie lange es vorraussichtlich dauern wird. langsam kotzt es mich echt an, so oft wie die server in den letzten wochen down waren, längere wartungsarbeiten, andauernd dc´s und dann bekommt man nicht mal ne entschädigung...


----------



## Anglus (10. Juli 2010)

Reecon schrieb:


> Kannst dir etwas 0,43 Cent am Tag nicht leisten? Bist ja ein kompletter RL Versager. Die sollen mal die Monatliche Gebühr auf 30 Euro anheben, damit du dir das nicht mehr leisten kannst -.- . Hartz4 und der Tag gehört dir, muhaha
> 
> Oder muß er leicht noch zu Mami. Mami Mami hast du bitte bisschen Geld damit ich spielen kann? Sei froh das ich dich im RL nicht kenne.



Oh man du bist echt so dumm das gibts gar nicht.Wenn du nicht mal richtig lesen kannst was andere schreiben dann kann dir keiner helfen.Der Beitrag war IRONISCH gemeint was man auch sofort merkt eigentlich.Würde mir mal das letzte Stück durchlesen wo steht das es ihm egal ist ob er rein kommt oder nicht omfg.Hab dich mal gemeldet,andere beleidigen das geht mal gar nicht.


----------



## vanelle (10. Juli 2010)

43 cent sind aber nicht zu verachten... das is immerhin fast sonen chinanudelntütchen!

edit: YES nach 5 minuten charactermenu ...!


----------



## c0mA (10. Juli 2010)

das wars dann wohl, mit den cs-ähnlichen latenzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




na gut, frohes spielen euch allen!


----------



## No_Skillz (10. Juli 2010)

Also ich konnte mich heute morgen 8:30 noch einloggen. Aber nu nicht mehr =(


----------



## Gorbalt (10. Juli 2010)

Inio schrieb:


> *Mir geht es ned darum das es ned geht....
> aber für die Millionen sollten sie doch wenigstens die Server am laufen halten,
> bin der ansicht das der aufkauf durch Activision hat Blizzard
> ned weiter sondern zurückgeworfen hat.
> ...



CoD6 stinkt ....
Support ist absoluter müll...
Naja eig gibts da ja keinen Support :<


----------



## dedennis (10. Juli 2010)

jo bei mir gehts auch nicht! probier schon fast ne stunde mich einzuloggen ohne erfolg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hasse (10. Juli 2010)

Sleeples schrieb:


> Wenn du zu mir ins Geschäft kommen würdest und nen lauten machen würdest, weil nach ner Woche (oder selbst dran rum gebastelt) nen RAM-Riegel in deinem Rechner defekt iss, würd ich dich auch links stehen lassen, bis du dich wieder beruhigt hast.
> 
> Schon klar wenn jemand direkt beim ersten mal so abgeht, geb ich dir recht....
> 
> Würdest du mich als Kunde so behandeln, wenn es andauernd passiert.... Ich wüsst nicht ob DU noch in DEINEM "Laden" arbeiten würdest/ (könntest)...


----------



## Nanojason92 (10. Juli 2010)

Früher gab es wenigtens ein Freitag - so als Entschudigung...
Naja, heute hat der Kommerz die Macht, da kann sich BLizz nicht mehr "leisten" sowas zu entschuldigen, denn sie könnten dann ja weniger Geld haben als Paris Hilton 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sordura (10. Juli 2010)

Mimimi mein gott, trollt euch doch nicht gleich so an xD


----------



## Anglus (10. Juli 2010)

Beka schrieb:


> wenn man bedenkt das die ersten sich schon um mitternacht im wow-forum beschwert haben, und es jetzt nach elf stunden immernoch nicht geht, ist das echt eine frechheit. zumal man nichtmal eine info bekommt was überhaupt los ist und wie lange es vorraussichtlich dauern wird. langsam kotzt es mich echt an, so oft wie die server in den letzten wochen down waren, längere wartungsarbeiten, andauernd dc´s und dann bekommt man nicht mal ne entschädigung...



Nicht ganz richtig so,letzte Nacht gingen die login server nach ca einer stunde wieder und erst seit heute morgen gibts wieder Probleme.


----------



## CKASS (10. Juli 2010)

Einfach immer wieder probieren, nachdem die Verbindung zum Server unterbrochen wurde. Irgendwann kommt dann auch mal "Erfolg". Das dauert auch seine Zeit aber nicht auf abbrechen klicken, dann kommt man schon irgendwann rein


----------



## Tanifall (10. Juli 2010)

also bei mir gehts ohne prob.


----------



## Taiklos (10. Juli 2010)

bin grad reingekommen jedoch waren keine server da.. also die Serverliste komplett leer..
nur bei mir so oder auch bei anderen?


----------



## stealth2000 (10. Juli 2010)

Anglus schrieb:


> Oh man du bist echt so dumm das gibts gar nicht.Wenn du nicht mal richtig lesen kannst was andere schreiben dann kann dir keiner helfen.Der Beitrag war IRONISCH gemeint was man auch sofort merkt eigentlich.Würde mir mal das letzte Stück durchlesen wo steht das es ihm egal ist ob er rein kommt oder nicht omfg.Hab dich mal gemeldet,andere beleidigen das geht mal gar nicht.



mimimi


----------



## NiniEngel (10. Juli 2010)

Bei mir tut sich gar nichts. Erst steht da "Verbindung wird aufgebaut" und nach ein paar Sekunden dann "Ihre Verbindung zum Server wurde unterbrochen" 

So langsam geht einem das wirklich auf die Nerven. Ich kann es nicht begreifen, dass es nicht mal eine Nachricht gibt, woran das liegt, was die gedenken, dagegen zu tun, wann es wieder läuft... Aber gar kein Statement ist in meinen Augen echt schwach.


----------



## Chiichi (10. Juli 2010)

Verzweifelt noch nicht ganz es geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja nach ein paar Minuten. Bei mir stand auch erst immer dran "verbindung unterbrochen" wer aber zu "erfolg" kommt sollte nicht abbrechen dann gehts ^^


----------



## _DJMike_ (10. Juli 2010)

Das is doch echt mal zum kotzen wieder !
Wozu verlängere ich gestern noch meinen account wenn wieder mal nur Probleme sind !
Hallo Blizzard ? Ihr habt euren MIttwoch da könnt ihr euch austoben den ganzen tag von mir aus !
aber ned am wochenende wo ich mal frei habe und zocken will sowie 1000 andere spieler
für was wird hier eigentlich bezahlt ?

Nur noch für bugs , lags und das server down sind und der login auch immer wieder abkackt ?


----------



## Brannys (10. Juli 2010)

11.20 Uhr, Verbindung konnte nicht hergestellt werden. Die könnten zumindest mal angeben, was da los ist und wie lange das in etwa dauern wird. 
Dachte erst meine Fritzbox oder PC ist im Ars..., aber das Problem liegt bei blizzard.


----------



## Sleeples (10. Juli 2010)

Hasse schrieb:


> Schon klar wenn jemand direkt beim ersten mal so abgeht, geb ich dir recht....
> 
> Würdest du mich als Kunde so behandeln, wenn es andauernd passiert.... Ich wüsst nicht ob DU noch in DEINEM "Laden" arbeiten würdest/ (könntest)...



in meinem Laden würde ich da sicher noch arbeiten xD

aber davon ab, wenn man hier Posts zurückverfolgt, sind es nicht die, die als erstes jammern, sind immer die selben, die jammern... man man man habt ihr kein RL mehr? nein, das iss nix zu essen, bekommt man auch nicht bei ALDI um die Ecke. :-P

geht ma ne Runde schwimmen bei dem geilen Wetter... nehmts Netbook mit und setzt euch an den Strand und amysiert euch über die geilen Beiträge hier im Forum. xDD


----------



## Heydu (10. Juli 2010)

1015 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
229 Mitglieder, 786 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder 

shit O.o


----------



## Bif (10. Juli 2010)

@mike: ...und für kleine Mikes, die sich sooo schön aufregen können^^

Wird schon bald wieder tun. btw: Amerikanische Wissenschaftler haben übrigens herausgefunden, dass die Sonne auch keine WoW Spieler beißt!


----------



## DasGehirn (10. Juli 2010)

kann mich auch nicht n die account verwaltung einloggen


----------



## ibbi (10. Juli 2010)

*1009 Besucher lesen dieses Thema*
XD
ich war von 8-11 uhr ingame hatte keine login probs.
bin essen gegangen und du komme ich nimme reinD:
naja was solls
ich ess weiter


----------



## PhilippPower (10. Juli 2010)

weis nicht was ihr habt.
login dauert wie immer nur 10sek
läuft super

mfg


----------



## Tiruil (10. Juli 2010)

geht immer noch nicht obwohl ich schon für ne halbe hero drin war ........

cata-installation buggt auch rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(((


mtg


tiru


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (10. Juli 2010)

na vielleicht sollt ich noch einen thread eröffnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasGehirn (10. Juli 2010)

Blizzard:

Die Seiten der Accountverwaltung sind momentan nicht verfügbar.
 Bitte versuchen Sie es später noch einmal.  Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis


----------



## Putinbox (10. Juli 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
*1055 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
235 Mitglieder, 820 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*



Oha;D


Naja weiß jemand was da schon wieder bei denen los ist?[/font]


----------



## Hasse (10. Juli 2010)

Sleeples schrieb:


> in meinem Laden würde ich da sicher noch arbeiten xD
> 
> aber davon ab, wenn man hier Posts zurückverfolgt, sind es nicht die, die als erstes jammern, sind immer die selben, die jammern... man man man habt ihr kein RL mehr? nein, das iss nix zu essen, bekommt man auch nicht bei ALDI um die Ecke. :-P
> 
> geht ma ne Runde schwimmen bei dem geilen Wetter... nehmts Netbook mit und setzt euch an den Strand und amysiert euch über die geilen Beiträge hier im Forum. xDD



Hast ja recht, mir gehen wahrscheinlich gerade die Nerven durch, da es bei mir in der Hütte um diese Uhrzeit schon 31,2°Grad sind...
Gewalt ist keine Lösung^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UTlFin (10. Juli 2010)

our secret beta test on the loginserver w'll be closed after 5 years in few days. thx all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turalya (10. Juli 2010)

lol hab mein pc vorhin ned angeschaltet weil ich mir gedacht hab blizz macht sicher probs jetz schalt ich an und komm ned rein =D


----------



## Sordura (10. Juli 2010)

Das ist die apokalypse O.O wir werden alle sterben oO


----------



## Sleeples (10. Juli 2010)

Bif schrieb:


> @mike: ...und für kleine Mikes, die sich sooo schön aufregen können^^
> 
> Wird schon bald wieder tun. btw: Amerikanische Wissenschaftler haben übrigens herausgefunden, dass die Sonne auch keine WoW Spieler beißt!




biste dir da sicher? vielleicht haben die Amys ne andere Sonne als die deutschen?! wenn man den Beitrag so verfolgt, bin ich mir da nämlich nicht mehr sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[/ironie]


EDIT: @Hasse: nen kleinen alten PC-Cooler vor die Nase stellen, wirkt oft schon Wunder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ich rate aber zu nem Silent Cooler, da tut der Kopp wenigstens nich vom Geräusch weh) ^^


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (10. Juli 2010)

Wegen dieser scheiße ist unser Random ICC-Nachtraid ausgefallen um 00.00Uhr. -.- Tank hatte DC und kam nicht mehr rein,erst 20minuten nahdem der Raid aufgelöst würde, haben zum glück keinen Boss gekillt.


----------



## Hankbank (10. Juli 2010)

Wie sie immer schreiben danke für ihr Verständnis was wen man keins für son bullshit hat .....


----------



## comertz_pole (10. Juli 2010)

WUSAAAAHHH nach 3 min drinne


----------



## gehix (10. Juli 2010)

Wollte nur mal sagen: 
*1104 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
228 Mitglieder, 841 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*

Des Weiteren... ich komm auch noch nicht rein xD


----------



## gerome234 (10. Juli 2010)

Gorbalt schrieb:


> CoD6 stinkt ....
> Support ist absoluter müll...
> Naja eig gibts da ja keinen Support :<



Doch, wenn du Geld zahlst schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sapz (10. Juli 2010)

Wahrscheinlich hängts wieder nur bei t-offline und alle die das netz von t-offline benutzen -.-'


----------



## Hasse (10. Juli 2010)

Sapz schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hängts wieder nur bei t-offline und alle die das netz von t-offline benutzen -.-'



Der ist nicht schlecht....^^


----------



## DasGehirn (10. Juli 2010)

Sapz schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hängts wieder nur bei t-offline und alle die das netz von t-offline benutzen -.-'



negativ


----------



## Thuum (10. Juli 2010)

gehix schrieb:


> Wollte nur mal sagen:
> *1069 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
> 228 Mitglieder, 841 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*
> Des Weiteren... ich komm auch noch nicht rein xD



Wenn das so weiter geht, stürzt Buffed gleich wieder ab.


----------



## Selius012 (10. Juli 2010)

bei mir geht auch nicht versuche mich schon seit 9:59 einzuloggen .. -.- dafür zahlen wir  ganz toll .. -.-


----------



## knäggebrot! (10. Juli 2010)

Flamet0wer schrieb:


> früher gabs bei sowas noch mal ab und zu nen gratis spieltag um das zu entschuldigen...



Neue AGB sagt nein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 91sssxxy (10. Juli 2010)

mhh komme auch nicht rein ^^


----------



## Hankbank (10. Juli 2010)

hmmmm die sollten ma wieder eine kostenlose woche verteilen .....


----------



## Yrenya (10. Juli 2010)

11,35 geht bei mir auch noch nicht :/


----------



## Hasse (10. Juli 2010)

Thuum schrieb:


> Wenn das so weiter geht, stürzt Buffed gleich wieder ab.



Wenn das so weiter geht, an einem Samstag, dann haben wir bis 18:00 Uhr den
Mittwochs-thread von der Seitenanzahl überholt^^


----------



## Interminator (10. Juli 2010)

connecting....

You have been disconnected from the server

._.


----------



## Bif (10. Juli 2010)

Sapz schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hängts wieder nur bei t-offline und alle die das netz von t-offline benutzen -.-'



Genau! Scheiß T-Offline! Immer Disconnects! Und die sind voll gegen WoW Spieler! Denn alles andere wie TS und http gehen dann immer noch! Verdammeleite Magentaner. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ibbi (10. Juli 2010)

Hankbank schrieb:


> hmmmm die sollten ma wieder eine kostenlose woche verteilen .....



lol?
für ähm
hm bei mir warens gestern 30mins wo ichned reinkam und heute bis jez 20mins



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mal sehen
das kann man ja wohl verkraften


----------



## Greyback77 (10. Juli 2010)

Es ist 11:36 und ich komme nicht rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feindflieger (10. Juli 2010)

Ist die Strafe dafür das wir in ihre Klarnamen Suppe gespuckt haben.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Creeb (10. Juli 2010)

Sapz schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hängts wieder nur bei t-offline und alle die das netz von t-offline benutzen -.-'



Glaube ich eher weniger, da Blizzard schon sagte, dass es bei Ihnen liegt.

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=13817260260&pageNo=15&sid=3#296


----------



## knäggebrot! (10. Juli 2010)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> Ist die Strafe dafür das wir in ihre Klarnamen Suppe gespuckt haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sieht man mal wieder wer die Macht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yokobana (10. Juli 2010)

Soo ein Mist... ich komm immernoch nicht rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derulu (10. Juli 2010)

Hankbank schrieb:


> Wie sie immer schreiben danke für ihr Verständnis was wen man keins für son bullshit hat .....




Dann hast du Pech gehabt, denn auch ohne dein Verständnis gibt es die Probleme weiterhin...


Ungeduldige Menschen gibts,sich wegen sowas aufzuregen ist sicher ganz toll für die Gesundheit.


----------



## DasGehirn (10. Juli 2010)

Creeb schrieb:


> Glaube ich eher weniger, da Blizzard schon sagte das es bei Ihnen liegt.



quelle ??


----------



## Hasse (10. Juli 2010)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> Ist die Strafe dafür das wir in ihre Klarnamen Suppe gespuckt haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das wird es wohl sein, oder der schnelle nicht angesprochene Rückzieher dieser Funktion...?


----------



## Selius012 (10. Juli 2010)

Hankbank schrieb:


> hmmmm die sollten ma wieder eine kostenlose woche verteilen .....



das könnten sie echt mal tun .. ich finde des ehrlich ne sauerrei  wir bezahlen und nichts tut sich .. -.-


----------



## ibbi (10. Juli 2010)

knäggebrot! schrieb:


> Sieht man mal wieder wer die Macht hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wir sollten netter sein
wenn sies für ne woche machen gibts 11mio. Menschen weniger oO


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (10. Juli 2010)

Schon erstaunlich wie sich manche beschweren, aber wenn ihr wieder zockt sind die Worte vergessen oder?


----------



## wolfracht (10. Juli 2010)

Selbes Problem, zur Zeit bringen sie auch garnix auf die Reihe.


----------



## Niteflash (10. Juli 2010)

Aquapainter schrieb:


> War ja klar, dass das mal wieder so ein gaaanz wichtiger und schlauer schreiben muss.
> Tipp von mir: treib Dich nicht in den Foren rum, sondern geh selber raus und lass die in Ruhe die spielen wollen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hahaha konnte ja nur von dem mit den 4 level 80 chars kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## knäggebrot! (10. Juli 2010)

Man muss mal beobachten wie sich die Foren/das Forum füllt, wenn mal die Server offline sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dedennis (10. Juli 2010)

ne info von blizz wäre ja auch mal nicht schlecht! aber wie immer nix!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Note of dead (10. Juli 2010)

naja es is ja nicht schlimm das die server down sind sondern das eig schlimme is das es keine news oder klarstellung von blizzard gibt


----------



## -!His(siC)*NesS!- (10. Juli 2010)

Mh bei mir funkts auch nich... aber Inet + Browser + itzekuh + offline Games + RL + Sonne gibts ja auch noch!!! };oP

Achja, wem langweilig is kann sich auch noch die Zeit auf youtube (siehe Signatur JUNGE!!!) oder myspace (Mukke) die Zeit vertreiben!!! ^^

Greetz.


----------



## Creeb (10. Juli 2010)

DasGehirn schrieb:


> quelle ??





siehe edit


----------



## XRayFanatic (10. Juli 2010)

Creeb schrieb:


> Glaube ich eher weniger, da Blizzard schon sagte, dass es bei Ihnen liegt.
> 
> http://forums.wow-eu...No=15&sid=3#296



Wär auch mal was ganz neues wenn es nicht bei den Pfeifen liegen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei den verlängerten Wartungsarbeiten diese Woche sollte ja der Arbeitsspeicher der Server von 128 MB auf 256 MB aufgestockt worden sein, glaube das reicht immer noch nicht ganz, schade eigentlich. Blizz war so optimistisch das Ding rund zu bekommen. Man sollte evtl mal ins Auge fassen den Fachidi**en zu sagen das der Pentium I inzwischen etwas veraltet ist ...


----------



## Starfros (10. Juli 2010)

Heydu schrieb:


> ja ne oder?
> das kotzt mich echt an...
> für das zahlen wir alle? was soll der mist? die sollen verdammt noch mal endlich mal neue server zulegen!
> :-/





mimimi ....für das zahlen wir alle...... .Hast du ein ticket für Bus und Bahn , hast du mal keinen sofortigen anschluss fürn Flieger gehabt? 
Technische probleme hat man überall.
Blick mal zurück was neu ist. Das es da auch zu problemen kommen kann sollte jedem mal einfallen und zu dem ist es recht knackig warm.

Wenn es dir nich passt kündige aber lieber nach nem neuen server schreien


----------



## Putinbox (10. Juli 2010)

gleich sinds 1200 die das lesen;D


----------



## Lunammar (10. Juli 2010)

das selbe problem die selbe mecke entweder wars die putzfrau oder der praktikant die stecken vermutlich unter einer decke sehr mysteriös 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*nummer von galileo mysterie raussuch*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thuum (10. Juli 2010)

Selius012 schrieb:


> das könnten sie echt mal tun .. ich finde des ehrlich ne sauerrei  wir bezahlen und nichts tut sich .. -.-



Blizzard muss dir einen Gratistag geben, wenn du länger als 72 Stunden in folge nicht auf die Server kommst, und Blizzard vorher nichts angekündigt hat.


Alles andere wäre reine Kulanz von Blizzard.


----------



## Bösemuhkuh (10. Juli 2010)

dann kann ich ja beruhigt den griller anheizen und ein bier aufmachen, meine auktionen kann ich ja übers händy machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hasse (10. Juli 2010)

Putinbox schrieb:


> gleich sinds 1200 die das lesen;D



Wir sind gleich 0 die das lesen, denn gleich hat buffed.de ein ähnliches Problem wie Blizz! ......


----------



## biemi (10. Juli 2010)

Heute Nacht 1:00 >>> Login-Server sind wegen Technischen Problemen Down

Heute Vormittage (atm 11:30) >>> Login nicht mögliche -.-


----------



## Blubb2310 (10. Juli 2010)

Da hat eindeutig nen Praktikant die Aufgabe:"Kühl mal die Server runter!" Missverstanden. *EimerWasserwerf* xD


----------



## Thuum (10. Juli 2010)

Hasse schrieb:


> Wir sind gleich 0 die das lesen, denn gleich hat buffed.de ein ähnliches Problem wie Blizz! ......



Jo, langsam merkt mans richtig, das Buffed gleich den Geist aufgibt.


----------



## Gottsched (10. Juli 2010)

is doch immer dasselbe... naja da bleibt nur hoffen das die das so schnell wie möglich in den griff bekommen


----------



## Hankbank (10. Juli 2010)

Das is mies gestern beim looten von thekal down gegangen und bin gespannt ob das mount drinne war oder net ^^


----------



## Note of dead (10. Juli 2010)

Naja oder vl arbeiten sie an den servern mhm kann ja auch sein ich meine geht doch mal auf das Blizz-forum und fragt da nach nen GM oda so


----------



## Philine (10. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yokobana (10. Juli 2010)

Die könnten ja mal wenigstens ne Eilmeldung im Startbildschirm schicken!


----------



## Eikal (10. Juli 2010)

Ja, hasst mich wenn ihr wollt - aber ich bin DRIN! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lunammar (10. Juli 2010)

Blubb2310 schrieb:


> Da hat eindeutig nen Praktikant die Aufgabe:"Kühl mal die Server runter!" Missverstanden. *EimerWasserwerf* xD



jo oder die putzfrau wars *mein gott sind die aber warm gelaufen* *eimereiskalteswasserdrüberschütt* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Note of dead (10. Juli 2010)

ich glaube einfach die nehmen heute real-id wieder raus


----------



## Thal23 (10. Juli 2010)

Heydu schrieb:


> ja ne oder?
> das kotzt mich echt an...
> für das zahlen wir alle? was soll der mist? die sollen verdammt noch mal endlich mal neue server zulegen!
> :-/




jaja du bezahlst 43 cent am Tag und kannst 5 Minuten nicht spielen. Was für ein schreckliches Schicksal


----------



## 3lb4r70 (10. Juli 2010)

Note schrieb:


> ich glaube einfach die nehmen heute real-id wieder raus



das hat aber nichts mit dem Login-Server zu tun o.O


----------



## Lunammar (10. Juli 2010)

ja ich bin drinne das ging ja einfach neuer rekord fürs einlogen 10 mins gebraucht xD


----------



## Thuum (10. Juli 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J737UeVa0dE

Wegen ihm kommen wir nicht rein!!


----------



## Note of dead (10. Juli 2010)

3lb4r70 schrieb:


> das hat aber nichts mit dem Login-Server zu tun o.O



Klar Bettal-net und real-id und login-server is verbunden


----------



## Zitrom (10. Juli 2010)

"Verbindung wird hergestellt..."

(15 Sekunden später)

"Verbindung zum Server unterbrochen." 

Und das seit 20 Minuten...


----------



## Zepyros (10. Juli 2010)

Login hat nun gute 10Minuten gedauert ... aber ich bin drinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hankbank (10. Juli 2010)

naja 5min sind untertrieben


----------



## Note of dead (10. Juli 2010)

jaaa ich bin drin


----------



## Benegeserit (10. Juli 2010)

geht wohl wieder, dauert zwar etwas aber bin drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philine (10. Juli 2010)

Zitrom schrieb:


> "Verbindung wird hergestellt..."
> 
> (15 Sekunden später)
> 
> ...



das gleiche hab ich auch 

schau mir aber gerade nen zeitvertreib an





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lMt_HYy_0hU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Slayer01 (10. Juli 2010)

KANN AUCH NICHT REIN!


----------



## Selius012 (10. Juli 2010)

bin auch drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einlogzeit 25 minuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DiDibew (10. Juli 2010)

Wenn man übrigens einen Authenticator drin hat kommt man überhaupt nicht rein, auch nach 10 min. Weil nach 10 min der alte eingebene Code nicht mehr gültig ist und es wird gesagt, dass das Passwort o.ä. falsch ist.


----------



## chevron-9 (10. Juli 2010)

Heydu schrieb:


> ja ne oder?
> das kotzt mich echt an...
> für das zahlen wir alle? was soll der mist? die sollen verdammt noch mal endlich mal neue server zulegen!
> :-/



Ja geil.... die 13 € mimimi Schreihälse sind auch schon wach xD

PS : komm auch nicht rein.... Life is hard... Geh mal an die Sonne...


----------



## Krovvy (10. Juli 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> das gleiche hab ich auch
> 
> schau mir aber gerade nen zeitvertreib an



und ich chille 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mBPGm4Fbo0Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Slayer01 (10. Juli 2010)

Ich will rein


----------



## Murgul5 (10. Juli 2010)

Ich glaub das kann noch dauern^^
Warcraft 3 Ftw!


----------



## Trypio (10. Juli 2010)

Zum Thema "mimimi"... man bezahlt für einen Dienst und kann auf diesen nicht zugreifen sprich WoW.
Man bezahlt ebenfalls für den Support, dieser ist hier/heute nicht vorhanden! Kein gescheiter Bluepost der gescheite Auskunft darüber gibt WANN das Problem behoben werden koennte... ebenso keine News im Login Screen - Lächerliche Verarsche von Blizz.
So langsam is ma wieder n Freeday drin oder gar zwei.


----------



## Spion0522 (10. Juli 2010)

die LognServer und EuServer sind seit gestern um 9 uhr Am down.Guck doch auf der Blizz seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ibbi (10. Juli 2010)

Zepyros schrieb:


> Login hat nun gute 10Minuten gedauert ... aber ich bin drinne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hm bei mir wir "verbindung aufgebaut"
nach 2mins-- verbindung zum server unterbrochen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit: bin bei" erfolg"


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleeples (10. Juli 2010)

Blubb2310 schrieb:


> Da hat eindeutig nen Praktikant die Aufgabe:"Kühl mal die Server runter!" Missverstanden. *EimerWasserwerf* xD



So kann man eine Wasserkühlung also auch definieren xD


----------



## Thuum (10. Juli 2010)

chevron-9 schrieb:


> Ja geil.... die 13 &#8364; mimimi Schreihälse sind auch schon wach xD
> 
> PS : komm auch nicht rein.... Life is hard... Geh mal an die Sonne...


Ich glaub bei knapp 40 Grad bleib ich lieber in der Wohnung.


----------



## Ymenia (10. Juli 2010)

Also Aussage des Blauen im Forum dazu:



> Die Loginserver sind nicht down, nur arbeiten sie gerade sehr sehr langsam. Wir kümmern uns aber schon um das Problem.
> 
> Gruß



http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=13817260260&sid=3&pageNo=1 Seite 17

BTT
Ich komm auch nicht rein, macht nix, ich schreib noch ein paar Briefe an werte Firmen, die noch Leute suchen ^^


----------



## Deuxmie (10. Juli 2010)

Macht mal ein bisschen DRUCK!!

Will meinen Geschenkten-Tag von wow (glaube auch One-Day-exchange oder so genannt)

Weil ihc finde der wird langsam mal zeit, da wir bis jetzt jeden MIttwoch 24 Std. Wartezeiten hatten...

Mfg Lukas


----------



## Selius012 (10. Juli 2010)

ja bin drin aber alles lagt so .. -.- richtig fürn A..... ... macht kein spaß zu spielen blweibe nun aber eigeloggt sonst komm ich nicht mehr rein heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Farstar (10. Juli 2010)

mmmmhhh ich mag Grillwürstchen und Koteletts mit Nudelsalat


----------



## Hasse (10. Juli 2010)

Meine F5- Taste läuft heiß *nen Eimer Wasser holt und sie gleich kühlt* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deuxmie (10. Juli 2010)

Zudem sind die Acc-verwaltungen auch nicht mehr möglich!!


"

*Error – Account Management unavailable"*


----------



## ibbi (10. Juli 2010)

geschafft:
!


----------



## Cazor (10. Juli 2010)

Bitte versuchen Sie es zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt noch einmal. Oder so.


----------



## Pumba86 (10. Juli 2010)

Bin ja echt keiner der sofort losschreit, und Gratis Tage will, denn Fehler können immer vorkommen.... aber nun das 3. mal in 2 Wochen ist schon heftig.. da wär eigentlich ne Entschädigung fällig.....
Will Skarabäusfürst.. xD


----------



## Cloudsbrother (10. Juli 2010)

Spion0522 schrieb:


> die LognServer und EuServer sind seit gestern um 9 uhr Am down.Guck doch auf der Blizz seite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Als ich heute nacht einloggte (ca 01.00 Uhr) ging alles ohne probleme.
Aber nu ist alles dicht.


----------



## the Dragonfist (10. Juli 2010)

shit falsches fenster

ach so und ich komm auch nicht rein


----------



## Thuum (10. Juli 2010)

Deuxmie schrieb:


> Macht mal ein bisschen DRUCK!!
> 
> Will meinen Geschenkten-Tag von wow (glaube auch One-Day-exchange oder so genannt)
> 
> ...



Ich versteh nicht wie oft man das noch erklären muss. Lest euch doch die AGB's durch, dann muss hier nicht jeder 3. Post von Sachen wie ''wtf blizzard give free day'' handeln.


Blizzard ist erst verpflichtet einen freien Tag zu geben, wenn die Server 72 Stunden hintereinander unangekündigt Offline sind.


----------



## Senklor (10. Juli 2010)

herrlich wie das gejammer wieder los geht ;D

zu vanilla zeiten durfte ich noch in Warteschlangen hocken :>


----------



## WilliDonPromilli (10. Juli 2010)

beim einloggen hat mir bisher immer 2x die windowstaste geholfen! Dauert zwar etwas aber es ging bisher gleich rein! Einfach beim connect auf dem desktop gehen^^


----------



## bexxter83 (10. Juli 2010)

Es ist jetzt auch ne Meldung aufm Einlogscreen.


----------



## Hasse (10. Juli 2010)

bexxter83 schrieb:


> Es ist jetzt auch ne Meldung aufm Einlogscreen.



Und was beagt diese?


----------



## Leviathan666 (10. Juli 2010)

Senklor schrieb:


> herrlich wie das gejammer wieder los geht ;D
> 
> zu vanilla zeiten durfte ich noch in Warteschlangen hocken :>



Nicht nur du. 
Und es sind gerade Sommerferien. Da will jeder Teenie spielen der nicht im Urlaub ist.


----------



## Blubb2310 (10. Juli 2010)

Ironie on* Blizzardie Putzfrau wischt noch den Eimer-Wasser weg vom Praktikanten, der versucht hat, die Server runterzukühlen! Für die entstandenen Unannehmlichkeiten bitten wir um Verständnis!" *ironie off


----------



## -!His(siC)*NesS!- (10. Juli 2010)

Krovvy schrieb:


> und ich chille
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:-O is das geil!!! oO Gleich nochmal hörn... kannte die Band bis dato noch garnich!!! Thix für den Post!!! };oD

So n Loginproblem hat halt doch auch ein paar Positive Seiten!!! xD haha

Greetz.


----------



## wowoo (10. Juli 2010)

Bei mir steht jetzt:

Aufgrund von technischen Schwierigkeiten sind unsere Login-Server derzeit nicht imstande, volle Kapazität zu leisten. 
Wir arbeiten daran, diese Schwierigkeiten so schnell wie möglich zu beheben.
Sobald wir weitere Informationen dazu haben, wann die Login-Server wieder uneingeschränkt zu Verfügung stehen werden, werden wir es euch wissen lassen. 
Wir bitten um Euer Verständnis und möchten uns für entstandene Unannehmlichkeiten entschuldigen.


----------



## Allexiella (10. Juli 2010)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Und es sind gerade Sommerferien. Da will jeder Teenie spielen der nicht im Urlaub ist.




Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Nicorobbin (10. Juli 2010)

Ich hab noch irgendwo nen screenie wo ich in Goldshire (ja, damals hiess das noch so) stehe und ne Latenz von 72.000 hatte. 
Heute kommste mit sowas ja gar net mehr rein...


----------



## Senklor (10. Juli 2010)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Nicht nur du.
> Und es sind gerade Sommerferien. Da will jeder Teenie spielen der nicht im Urlaub ist.



ach mich störts nicht .. wenn ich nicht jezz daddeln kann, dann geht eben erst heut abend .. muss eh nur dailys machen xD

so far

hämert eure logindaten rein und versucht reinzukommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: 
ich hjab immernoch keinen beta invite xD wayne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thuum (10. Juli 2010)

Hasse schrieb:


> Und was beagt diese?



Das Blizzard technische Schwierigkeiten hat, und die Login Server deswegen nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Putinbox (10. Juli 2010)

waka waka eh eh


----------



## haschmich (10. Juli 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKSj0Z0spqo


Ich denke das trifft die Sache ganz klar auf den Punkt. 
Ersetzt das UT einfach durch WoW


----------



## Gorbalt (10. Juli 2010)

_DJMike_ schrieb:


> Das is doch echt mal zum kotzen wieder !
> Wozu verlängere ich gestern noch meinen account wenn wieder mal nur Probleme sind !
> Hallo Blizzard ? Ihr habt euren MIttwoch da könnt ihr euch austoben den ganzen tag von mir aus !
> aber ned am wochenende wo ich mal frei habe und zocken will sowie 1000 andere spieler
> ...



entweder mach es besser oder spiel was anderes...


----------



## Minideath ohne Soße (10. Juli 2010)

ey blizzard macht ca. 800 Mio Dollar umsatz mit WoW da können die doch mal so nen Dreck mit den Login servern fixen... bis die überhaut gemerkt haben, dass sie nicht gehen, vergingen allein 3 std... gestern abend das selbe problem...


----------



## St0rmstrike (10. Juli 2010)

Thuum schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht wie oft man das noch erklären muss. Lest euch doch die AGB's durch, dann muss hier nicht jeder 3. Post von Sachen wie ''wtf blizzard give free day'' handeln.
> 
> 
> Blizzard ist erst verpflichtet einen freien Tag zu geben, wenn die Server 72 Stunden hintereinander unangekündigt Offline sind.





Es gab mal eine wunderschöne Zeit (Pre-BC/BC) Da hat Blizz auch gerne mal bei sowas einen Tag frei gegeben. Kaum zu glauben, aber sie waren mal großzügig.

Übrigens, an alle "geht doch mal raus an die sonne und weint hier nicht" sager, Leute wie mich zb. können nur morgens und evtl Mittags zocken da sie Nachmittags arbeiten müssen oder andere Verpflichtungen haben, geschweige denn Zeit um rauszugehen. Dass einen aufregt, dass seine "enstpannungszeit" flöten geht weil Blizz irgendwas nicht auf die reihe bekommt ist doch wohl verständlich, oder etwa nicht?

MFG


----------



## ronny10 (10. Juli 2010)

ich versteh irgednwie nicht dass die das nicht mal langsam in den griff bekommen
solche probleme waren vermehrt in letzter zeit


----------



## Gorbalt (10. Juli 2010)

Minideath schrieb:


> ey blizzard macht ca. 800 Mio Dollar umsatz mit WoW da können die doch mal so nen Dreck mit den Login servern fixen... bis die überhaut gemerkt haben, dass sie nicht gehen, vergingen allein 3 std... gestern abend das selbe problem...



schon nachgedacht dass es vllt ein schwerwiegendes problem is das etwas länger braucht bis es behoben is?


----------



## Segojan (10. Juli 2010)

Habt ihr nicht gestern ohnehin alle festgestellt, dass sich Blizzard nicht für euch interessiert? Worüber regt ihr euch denn heute auf?


----------



## chevron-9 (10. Juli 2010)

www.gidf.de sagt zu den WoW AGBs :



> Obwohl Blizzard Entertainment sich bemüht, den Service 24 Stunden täglich zur Verfügung zu stellen, erklären Sie sich hiermit einverstanden, dass Blizzard Entertainment sich vorbehält, den Service für Wartung, Tests, Ersatz und Instandsetzung der mit World of Warcraft verbundenen Telekommunikationseinrichtungen sowie zum Zwecke der Übertragungsunterbrechung oder aus sonstigen betriebs- oder systembedingten Erfordernissen vorübergehend auszusetzen.



Davon ab finde ich es immer wieder erstaunlich wie genau so mancher dau über die Hardware von Blizzard bescheid zu wissen scheint und warum die Ausfälle passieren. Als jemand der mit IT und Servern berufswegen zu tun hat krieg ich n ziemlichen Hals wenn ich so nen Driß lese... KEINER der WoW Spieler hat auch nur ansatzweise Plan wie LoginServer funktionieren, auf welcher Hardware (Cluster) diese basieren, wie diese angebunden sind und wie diese mit den Realm Serverclustern verbunden sind... Also... wer kein plan hat... einfach mal Fresse halten...

In diesem Sinne, ich komm auch nicht rein, leg mich also bis auf weitere auf den sonnigen Balkon... viel spaß beim schwarzärgern soweit über die Blackbox Loginserver....
hf


----------



## DieMarquiseVonO (10. Juli 2010)

Na toll..Nach 20 Minutren versuchen komm ich endlich rein.....und sofort WOW-Error ;_;


----------



## GondorImpera_et_Divide (10. Juli 2010)

ICH WILL ZOOOOOOOOCKEN


----------



## wuschel21 (10. Juli 2010)

Ich weiß net was ihr wollt^^ Aufgestanden - rechner an - WoW an- Buffed an- Eingeloggt - Funzt doch alles^^


----------



## Thuum (10. Juli 2010)

St0rmstrike schrieb:


> Es gab mal eine wunderschöne Zeit (Pre-BC/BC) Da hat Blizz auch gerne mal bei sowas einen Tag frei gegeben. Kaum zu glauben, aber sie waren mal großzügig.
> 
> Übrigens, an alle "geht doch mal raus an die sonne und weint hier nicht" sager, Leute wie mich zb. können nur morgens und evtl Mittags zocken da sie Nachmittags arbeiten müssen oder andere Verpflichtungen haben, geschweige denn Zeit um rauszugehen. Dass einen aufregt, dass seine "enstpannungszeit" flöten geht weil Blizz irgendwas nicht auf die reihe bekommt ist doch wohl verständlich, oder etwa nicht?
> 
> MFG



Jop, früher hat Blizzard öfters mal nen Gratistag verteilt, aber seit Activision dabei ist, gibts keine mehr.


----------



## Acid_1 (10. Juli 2010)

So, ich bin drin.
Beim zweiten Versuch hats geklappt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senklor (10. Juli 2010)

http://picfu.net/46c203

joa ^^


----------



## wowoo (10. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich wenigstes nen Beta Inv hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Detela (10. Juli 2010)

Wann kommt die 2. Welle?=D


----------



## HostileRecords (10. Juli 2010)

@Thuum

Es wäre aber FAIR von ihnnen, das WoW abo ist total überteuert.. und sie putzen sich mittlerweile mit dem Geld die nase!
Und für soviele treue Kunden, die seit Jahren zahlen... wäre es angebracht sowas zu tun. 
Aber an sowas sieht man wie sehr die Kunden Blizz am arsch vorbei gehen, ich habe zu classic gespielt und da war es standard, das es für solche ungeregelten ausfälle entschädigung gegeben hat, warum also heute nicht mehr? gerade am Wochenende...


----------



## Gorbalt (10. Juli 2010)

Ich war grad drin un dann hab ich ausversehen auf [x] anstatt [-] gedrückt oO zu genial!
jez komm ich wieder net rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (10. Juli 2010)

St0rmstrike schrieb:


> Übrigens, an alle "geht doch mal raus an die sonne und weint hier nicht" sager, Leute wie mich zb. können nur morgens und evtl Mittags zocken da sie Nachmittags arbeiten müssen oder andere Verpflichtungen haben, geschweige denn Zeit um rauszugehen. Dass einen aufregt, dass seine "enstpannungszeit" flöten geht weil Blizz irgendwas nicht auf die reihe bekommt ist doch wohl verständlich, oder etwa nicht?


Keine Zeit zum rausgehen aber WoW? c'mon
Die Zeit die man mit WoW verbringt kann man auch drausen verbringen.
Wenn Leute sagen "geht doch mal raus an die sonne und weint hier nicht" meinen sie NICHT Geht von Morgens bis abends raus.

Ich hoffe dass die Server bald wieder on sind und gehe erstmal mit meinem hund raus:p


----------



## Hasse (10. Juli 2010)

Detela schrieb:


> Wann kommt die 2. Welle?=D



Ich denke jetzt, baut sich langsam auf... und wird zu einer Monsterwelle..^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (10. Juli 2010)

ich komme garnichtmal soweit bei mir steht direkt "Verbindung zum Server unterbrochen"


ps: Ist der Mittwochsthread offen?


----------



## wowoo (10. Juli 2010)

Bei mir steht jetzt seit 2 min "Erfolg" statt instant DC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hasse (10. Juli 2010)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> ich komme garnichtmal soweit bei mir steht direkt "Verbindung zum Server unterbrochen"
> 
> 
> ps: Ist der Mittwochsthread offen?



Den knacken wir heute an dieser Stelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowoo (10. Juli 2010)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> ps: Ist der Mittwochsthread offen?



Ne, es is Samstag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thuum (10. Juli 2010)

Yeah, ich bin drin   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dune0706 (10. Juli 2010)

Also ich bin drinnen dauert n bissl und server wechsel is auch leicht betroffen aber geht..

Und an die blizzard weiner die meinen das blizz zu dumm ist nen server zu warten...... äm ja machts erstma besser dann könnts flamen ^^


----------



## Ehnoah (10. Juli 2010)

Erst keine Betawelle diese Woche , jetzt Server down... ahhhh wir werden alle ( nicht ) sterben!


----------



## wowoo (10. Juli 2010)

Bin auch drinn. Nach 2 min "Abbrechen" und 3 min "Erfolg".


----------



## Bablione (10. Juli 2010)

immer wieder probieren, irgendwann gehts


----------



## Bonsay01 (10. Juli 2010)

Komme auch in die Beta nicht rein,nicht aml in die Accountverwaltung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (10. Juli 2010)

Es regt mich zwar immer noch auf, dass sie sagten wöchentlich gibt es Wellen und jetzt kommt nichts. 

Aber der Tag wird kommen, mit der nächsten Welle!


----------



## wowoo (10. Juli 2010)

Bei uns nur 39 Leute in Dala, mitten in der Nacht sind da mehr..


----------



## Manitu2007 (10. Juli 2010)

wowoo schrieb:


> Ne, es is Samstag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



klugscheißer kann ich garnich leiden der thread heiß "ist heute Mittwoch oder ist dein *Server Down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*!"

kann man den Thread dafür öffnen also erst hirn eínschalten


----------



## Aquapainter (10. Juli 2010)

Bablione schrieb:


> immer wieder probieren, irgendwann gehts



Kann ich bestätigen. Bin auch schon ne Weile "drin".


----------



## Ehnoah (10. Juli 2010)

Beta Login geht btw ohne prob


----------



## wowoo (10. Juli 2010)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> klugscheißer kann ich garnich leiden der thread heiß "ist heute Mittwoch oder ist dein *Server Down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*!"



FAIL!

Lies die erste Seite, es geht in dem nicht um normale Server down, sodern um die Wartungsarbeiten am Mittwoch!

Es is kein Sever down, sie haben Login Sever Probleme -_-

Außerdem hast du aus dem "und" ein "oder" gemacht xD


----------



## -!His(siC)*NesS!- (10. Juli 2010)

Ich kanns mir nich verkneifen aber das passt einfach zu gut wenn WoW Login Probs hat (viel Spaß damit xD):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z78PjvfCVTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Putinbox (10. Juli 2010)

Für Leute mit nem Authenticator (so wie ich) haben in dieser Situation......würd mal sagen die Arschkarte gezogen^^


----------



## Gorbalt (10. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Es regt mich zwar immer noch auf, dass sie sagten wöchentlich gibt es Wellen und jetzt kommt nichts.
> 
> Aber der Tag wird kommen, mit der nächsten Welle!



Keiner sagte irgendwas von wöchentlich... Blizz sagte sie verschicken nach eigenem ermessen Invites raus


----------



## Acid_1 (10. Juli 2010)

Gorbalt schrieb:


> Keiner sagte irgendwas von wöchentlich... Blizz sagte sie verschicken nach eigenem ermessen Invites raus



Da kannst du mal sehen, wie aus Vermutungen Scheinfakten werden.


----------



## Yoh (10. Juli 2010)

Putinbox schrieb:


> Für Leute mit nem Authenticator (so wie ich) haben in dieser Situation......würd mal sagen die Arschkarte gezogen^^



Oh ja das kannste laut sagen ._. .... Kann nimma Tippen! xD


----------



## DiDibew (10. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich mich jetzt einloggen will kommt anstatt Verbindung getrennt "Die Login Server sind zurzeit ausgelastet" ...


----------



## Abigayle (10. Juli 2010)

Tja, sowas passiert wenn alle nur rumheulen wegen der RealID, der GS die Server in die Knie zwingt, Blizzard dauernd was ändern muss,.... Tja, ganz dumm gelaufen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Putinbox (10. Juli 2010)

Gearscore ist unnötig


----------



## Moktheshock (10. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Es regt mich zwar immer noch auf, dass sie sagten wöchentlich gibt es Wellen und jetzt kommt nichts.
> 
> Aber der Tag wird kommen, mit der nächsten Welle!



die woche is bei uns theoretisch erst montag morgen um^^


----------



## Putinbox (10. Juli 2010)

Gearscore ist unnötig^^


----------



## peddy3008 (10. Juli 2010)

oh man könnt ihr alle nicht lesen??
Das steht doch da neben dem Login das die derzeit Probleme haben mit den Login Servern.
Vielleicht solltet ihr euch ab und zu auch mal durchlesen was Blizzard da so schreibt.

Ein wenig warten mal in die Sonne legen dann geht das nachher ganz sicher auch wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abigayle (10. Juli 2010)

Putinbox schrieb:


> Gearscore ist unnötig



Lass dich knutschen! Endlich mal jemand der meiner Meinung ist!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senklor (10. Juli 2010)

Abigayle schrieb:


> Lass dich knutschen! Endlich mal jemand der meiner Meinung ist!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



!!!


----------



## Abigayle (10. Juli 2010)

Senklor schrieb:


> !!!



ICH bin eine FRAU! ICH darf das! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philine (10. Juli 2010)

> Ein wenig warten mal in die Sonne legen dann geht das nachher ganz sicher auch wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



in die Sonne legen bei 40grad ?

war gerade Einkaufen das war schon der Horror pur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadowbreaker (10. Juli 2010)

aaaaahhhh kann nicht einlogge ahhh!!!   habe angst zuständeee OMG OMG OMG OMG   .......------>>*joke*

Naja es ist 12.25 und ich kann mich nicht einloggen ;D .....hmmm..  was Blizzard wohl macht ? ^^


----------



## Putinbox (10. Juli 2010)

;D


----------



## Manitu2007 (10. Juli 2010)

Jetzt bekommt man ne meldung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wird wohl länger dauern...


----------



## Abigayle (10. Juli 2010)

Hmmm, wenn die Server schon down sind, .... Hat jemand ne Idee was ich zum Mittag machen kann ohne vor Hitze in der Küche zu vergehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philine (10. Juli 2010)

Abigayle schrieb:


> Hmmm, wenn die Server schon down sind, .... Hat jemand ne Idee was ich zum Mittag machen kann ohne vor Hitze in der Küche zu vergehen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kaltschale ?
Grütze ?
Pudding?
Wackelpudding?
Buttermilch mit Zwieback?

kann weiter machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DiDibew (10. Juli 2010)

shadowbreaker schrieb:


> .....hmmm.. was Blizzard wohl macht ? ^^



Sie schlafen noch, zumindest in Amerika


----------



## Acid_1 (10. Juli 2010)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> [...]
> wird wohl länger dauern...



Na auch schon gemerkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, ich bin drin, mich interessierts nicht, ich verfolge hier belustigt den Thread. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Putinbox (10. Juli 2010)

Mmh nee, keine ahnung;D
Ich glaub ich lass das Mittagessen heut aus, bei der Hitze hab ich nur Durst


----------



## wowoo (10. Juli 2010)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Jetzt bekommt man ne meldung
> 
> wird wohl länger dauern...



Die hab ich schon vor 2 Seiten gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem kannst du die immer hier ansehn und kopieren http://status.wow-europe.com/de/alert , da musst du keinen Screenshot machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Simsonite (10. Juli 2010)

Login geht nicht ? Cool ab ins Bad, sonst dusche ich immer nur Mittwochs morgens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hasse (10. Juli 2010)

Putinbox schrieb:


> Mmh nee, keine ahnung;D
> Ich glaub ich lass das Mittagessen heut aus, bei der Hitze hab ich nur Durst



*sich ein eisig kaltes kühles blondes holt...*


----------



## Kaobaan (10. Juli 2010)

Abigayle schrieb:


> Hmmm, wenn die Server schon down sind, .... Hat jemand ne Idee was ich zum Mittag machen kann ohne vor Hitze in der Küche zu vergehen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eisdiele raiden?


----------



## Manitu2007 (10. Juli 2010)

Abigayle schrieb:


> Hmmm, wenn die Server schon down sind, .... Hat jemand ne Idee was ich zum Mittag machen kann ohne vor Hitze in der Küche zu vergehen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wir saßen gestern abend aufm Steg und haben Gurkensuppe gegessen, ist sehr erfrischend^^

ansonsten Eistee


----------



## Moktheshock (10. Juli 2010)

Abigayle schrieb:


> Hmmm, wenn die Server schon down sind, .... Hat jemand ne Idee was ich zum Mittag machen kann ohne vor Hitze in der Küche zu vergehen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



^^ pizza vom liefermann^^


----------



## Abigayle (10. Juli 2010)

Simsonite schrieb:


> Login geht nicht ? Cool ab ins Bad, sonst dusche ich immer nur Mittwochs morgens
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



NUR Mittwochs morgens? Ich hau mich bei der Hitze da 6-7mal unter die Dusche am Tag. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senklor (10. Juli 2010)

Abigayle schrieb:


> ICH bin eine FRAU! ICH darf das!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




deswegen ja !!!! ^^


----------



## dlsimone (10. Juli 2010)

toll,mein freund spielt neben mir seelenruhig wow und ich muß zuschauen aaaaaaaaaaaaaa ich kriesch die kriese


----------



## Putinbox (10. Juli 2010)

Ich dusch morgens und Abends, das reicht;D


----------



## m4ri (10. Juli 2010)

also ich hat keine probleme beim einloggen?!
hat zwar 5min gedauert, aber in der zeit kann man mal aufs Klo gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ofnadown (10. Juli 2010)

login server sollen angeblich seit 5min wieder gehen,meine komplette gilde ist wieder drin


----------



## Knallkörper (10. Juli 2010)

Kaobaan schrieb:


> Eisdiele raiden?




LFM Eisdiele25 noch alle gesucht!


----------



## Simsonite (10. Juli 2010)

dlsimone schrieb:


> toll,mein freund spielt neben mir seelenruhig wow und ich muß zuschauen aaaaaaaaaaaaaa ich kriesch die kriese



Spiel doch bisschen an deinem Freund rum :X


----------



## Acid_1 (10. Juli 2010)

Ich würde jetz am liebsten in nem kühlen Keller sitzen und nich im Obergeschoss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShiiTsu (10. Juli 2010)

frage mich wieviele stunden diesen monat die server unerreichbar waren...


----------



## Simsonite (10. Juli 2010)

GEHT WIEDER !!!!!!!!


----------



## wowoo (10. Juli 2010)

ofnadown schrieb:


> login server sollen angeblich seit 5min wieder gehen,meine komplette gilde ist wieder drin



Als ich umloggen wollte sofort DC -_-

Jetzt kann ich gar nicht einloggen, kommt sofort die "Login-Server ausgelastet" Meldung...


----------



## Sleeples (10. Juli 2010)

haschmich schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=RKSj0Z0spqo
> 
> 
> Ich denke das trifft die Sache ganz klar auf den Punkt.
> Ersetzt das UT einfach durch WoW



wie geil iss das denn... die Lache iss ja ma voll krank xD

genauSO stell ich mir manchen Daddler grad vor, der sich net einloggen kann xD


----------



## Abigayle (10. Juli 2010)

Toll, ich log mich nu ein, bekomme die die Realmliste und komme auf keinen Server


----------



## Putinbox (10. Juli 2010)

bei mir nicht=/


----------



## ofnadown (10. Juli 2010)

bleibst aber im ladeschirm hängen


----------



## dlsimone (10. Juli 2010)

Simsonite schrieb:


> Spiel doch bisschen an deinem Freund rum :X




mhhhhhhh wäre ne saugeile idee....WENN ES NICHT SO HEIß WÄRE :-(


----------



## Spiatz (10. Juli 2010)

zum essen bei diesem wetter kann ich euch empfehlen:

SpaghettiSalat

500gspaghetti
100gramm rucola
50-60gramm parmesan
vieeeel öl
gewürfelte tomaten soviel ihr mögt
10-15gramm basilikum
viel pfeffer salz, in kühlschrank damit und schön kalt geniessen


schaufel dass schon seit tagen in mich rein... sons schmeckt ja nix bei dem wetter!


----------



## Runus (10. Juli 2010)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> LFM Eisdiele25 noch alle gesucht!



Hier kann DD, Tank oder Heal anbieten!

Edith sagt: Einloggen geht, aber ich häng seit 5 Minuten im Ladebildschirm fest.


----------



## Derbar (10. Juli 2010)

Spiatz schrieb:


> zum essen bei diesem wetter kann ich euch empfehlen:
> 
> SpaghettiSalat
> 
> ...



Danke, das wird mal ausprobiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurlon (10. Juli 2010)

Runus schrieb:


> Hier kann DD, Tank oder Heal anbieten!



komme gerne al tank mit. Erfahrung: 23 von 23 Eissorten und equip (Schlabberläppchen) vorhanden


----------



## Bipun (10. Juli 2010)

in den char bildschirm bin ich gekommen dann war ende^^


----------



## Blubb2310 (10. Juli 2010)

Na toll bei mir auch meine Freundin spielt und ich krieg diese blöde Fehlermeldung -.- Loginserver und so. Wie gemein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Simsonite (10. Juli 2010)

Simsonite schrieb:


> GEHT WIEDER !!!!!!!!




.........NICHT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lovac (10. Juli 2010)

Läd und Läd...also auch buggy -." bin zwar drinne aber es geht nach dem Laden nicht weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spiatz (10. Juli 2010)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> LFM Eisdiele25 noch alle gesucht!



könnte nen warri anbieten...

allerdings bei dem wetter nur mit Badehose equipped... allerdings seeehr skillt =)

port ma loottable... ersma schaun obs lohnt


----------



## Knallkörper (10. Juli 2010)

LFM Eisdiele25 noch 3xFresssäcke... Sabberlatz ist Locked!


----------



## AngelAlita (10. Juli 2010)

Komme jetzt ohne Probs rein, hänge aber dann im Loadingscreen fest T_T


----------



## Senklor (10. Juli 2010)

danke an den der THE BLACK KEYS gepostet hat.
super mukke :> da wächst der Bart beim zuhörern xD


----------



## Abigayle (10. Juli 2010)

Ich bekomme nur die Realmliste angezeigt, wenn ich meinen Server anklicke steht da sekundenschnell: In Realm einloggen unds chon hänge ich wieder in der Liste. Er lässt mich auf keinen Server. Hat mich vorher gezwungen bei Sprache irgenwas auszuwählen, war nur eine Option udn nu spackt mein Game OHNE ende. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hasse (10. Juli 2010)

Jo, jetzt scheint es auch mit Authenticator wieder zu gehen....


----------



## Spiatz (10. Juli 2010)

Derbar schrieb:


> Danke, das wird mal ausprobiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ist wirklich sehr beliebt... musste gestern ein kilo nudeln nehmen... weil alle freunde geiern kommen und das zeusch auch in sich reinstopfen wollen


----------



## Runus (10. Juli 2010)

Spiatz schrieb:


> könnte nen warri anbieten...
> 
> allerdings bei dem wetter nur mit Badehose equipped... allerdings seeehr skillt =)
> 
> port ma loottable... ersma schaun obs lohnt



Ja genau, muss sehen was droppt und zu wieviel %, bringt mir ja nix wenn ich mitkomm aber meine Lieblingswaffe für die Mainhand namens. SahneKirschEis nicht droppt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fabian22244 (10. Juli 2010)

Wie gestern:
kann das bild nich hochladen -_-


----------



## Putinbox (10. Juli 2010)

Hasse schrieb:


> Jo, jetzt scheint es auch mit Authenticator wieder zu gehen....





............nicht=(


----------



## Forenliebling (10. Juli 2010)

Ich komm auch nicht on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bmw23 (10. Juli 2010)

Nach der Charakter-Auswahl gehts bei mir auch nicht mehr weiter. Es ladet bis zum ende und das wars.


----------



## Gelderan (10. Juli 2010)

Hasse schrieb:


> Jo, jetzt scheint es auch mit Authenticator wieder zu gehen....



jo bis der balken voll is und das wars dann auch


----------



## Beppolino (10. Juli 2010)

na ja, Gurkenuppe... ...hmmhh, dann schon lieber irgendeine Eiskreation - Hauptsache sie ist riesig :-)


----------



## Pumba86 (10. Juli 2010)

Mh kam eben rein, bin auch noch drinn, allerdings wollt ich mich nun mit ner 2. exe aufm acc von meiner Freundin einloggen (um raid zu eröfnen, zg solo) allerdings hängt der Acc nun im letzten ladebildschirm seit ca 5Min.


----------



## Putinbox (10. Juli 2010)

Gelderan schrieb:


> jo bis der balken voll is und das wars dann auch



Soweit komm ich garnicht, der erzählt mir das gleiche wie vor einer Stunde^^


----------



## Dcrazydream (10. Juli 2010)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> LFM Eisdiele25 noch 3xFresssäcke... Sabberlatz ist Locked!



Hier....ich geh mit, Sabberlatz brauch ich nimmer.

Hab scho für jeden Wochentag einen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Runus (10. Juli 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_ekugPKqFw&feature=player_embedded
Zieht euch mal den Lightning Bolt typen rein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich find den sau geil, oder unten die Magic Missile´s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8oWAb5NVALw&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Simsonite (10. Juli 2010)

LFM Baggersee heroic, Vanille-Eis Locked !


----------



## Manitu2007 (10. Juli 2010)

Gurlon schrieb:


> komme gerne al tank mit. Erfahrung: 23 von 23 Eissorten und equip (Schlabberläppchen) vorhanden



löl du low bob equip is ok es gibt aber weit mehr als 23 Eissorten wohl noch nicht in der Instanz "Rom" gewesen was?

wei über 200 Boss...ähm Eissorten Heroisch und Hardmode (mit oder ohne ganzen Früchten *grins*) sollte man schon geraidet haben

ps: bin als Heal dabei


/ironie off

mfg


----------



## ilk (10. Juli 2010)

Seit 10 Uhr komme ich nicht mehr rein. Ist schon 3 Stunden her. Arbeitet bei denen heute
keiner oder ist es denen egal? :-(


----------



## Putinbox (10. Juli 2010)

Runus schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded
> Zieht euch mal den Lightning Bolt typen rein!
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist ja mal genialxD


----------



## DonTorti (10. Juli 2010)

Sonne Blizzard Melkkuh möchte ich auch mal haben.
Jeden Monat Menschen finden die immer fleisig ihre gebühren zahlen.
Dann mal eben 48std serverwartung reinhauen, 2 Wochen später mal eben 24 std oder ne verlängern wir stündlich bis es 36 sind, weil die deppen zahlen ja eh weiter.
Dann mal eben loginprobleme, aber wir arbeiten ja daran.

Hmmmm frage ich mich nur woran oder besser wo arbeiten sie gerade. 
Kaffeemaschienenbediensungsanleitung oder wo finde ich den knopf um zu sehen wie lange man die comunity verarschen kann.

Jedes andere onlinegame kommt auf die idee den usern den spielzeit verlust zu ersetzen.
Aber nicht Blizzard, warum auch es gibt ja genug gründe es nicht zu tun.

Server 3 tage im monat down-2 millionen eingespart.
Loginprobs 2 mal die woche-1 millione eingespart.
Tja da scheint auch blizzard an die sparflamme gekommen zu sein und veruscht so scheinbar ihr geld einzusparen.

Liebe Blizz supperhirne denkt mal darüber nach den gamern den spielzeit verlust zu ersetzen, sonst wirds bald sehr sehr wenige geben die das game noch spielen da hilft euch auch cata nicht weiter.
Ich für meinen teil werde irgendwann (sofern ich mal on komme) ingame ein gm anschreiben und darauf bestehen das ich die zeit ersetzt bekomme ansonsten werd ich lieber zu aion oder hdr oder sonstwas wechseln.


----------



## Habsi (10. Juli 2010)

Mein WoW geht auch nichtweiter, nachdem der Ladebalken ganz durchsaust. Egal welcher Char, egal welcher Realm... nur weil ich eben 24h disco hatte :<<


----------



## Note of dead (10. Juli 2010)

Bester zeitvertreib hört euch doch die allimainia folgen an XD


----------



## Epicor (10. Juli 2010)

Blizzard machts sich auch dauernd leicht.. Schreiben im Login Bildschirm ne kleine Meldung rein und das wars dann für n paar Stunden -.-
Man sollte meinen, dass die die 24 Server-Downs für Hardware-Aufrüstung genutzt haben (meine ich irgendwo gelesen zu haben?!) .... 
Davon merkt man aber wirklich nix, so oft wie die Loginserver in den letzten Wochen abgekackt sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bexxter83 (10. Juli 2010)

Leute, draußen is Sonne! Geht doch zum Baden oder so!
Da fahr ich inner Stunde auch hin.


----------



## Erdnussbier (10. Juli 2010)

Man da zahlt man 13 euro pro monat und dann sowas...und andere games sind kostenlos und haben tausend mal bessere login-server !!!! nehm euch ein beispiel blizz !!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (10. Juli 2010)

*658 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
 197 Mitglieder, 461 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder 
*

lol^^ Oo


----------



## Mofeist (10. Juli 2010)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> *658 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
> 197 Mitglieder, 461 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder
> *
> 
> lol^^ Oo



vorher über 1200 gewesen


----------



## Putinbox (10. Juli 2010)

Note schrieb:


> Bester zeitvertreib hört euch doch die allimainia folgen an XD



Allimania ist einfach genial....genau wie deine Idee
Werd ich jetzt mal machen


----------



## Simsonite (10. Juli 2010)

Erdnussbier schrieb:


> Man da zahlt man 13 euro pro monat und dann sowas...und andere games sind kostenlos und haben tausend mal bessere login-server !!!! nehm euch ein beispiel blizz !!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das kostet GELD ????


----------



## wowoo (10. Juli 2010)

Wieso kommt ihr überhaupt bis zu Char auswahl??

Bei mir kommt sofort, ohne auch nur 1 sek zu Laden: "Die Login-Server sind zu Zeit ausgelastet. Bitte ..."

War vorhin aber schon mal eingeloggt, aber nach paar min DC.


----------



## Thuum (10. Juli 2010)

bexxter83 schrieb:


> Leute, draußen is Sonne! Geht doch zum Baden oder so!
> Da fahr ich inner Stunde auch hin.



Würd ich ja gerne, aber bei über 40 Grad bleib ich lieber in der Wohnung.


----------



## Runus (10. Juli 2010)

Der beste Zeitvertreib ist sich bis alles funktioniert die Lightning Bolt anzugucken.
Ich habs jetzt schon was weiß ich wieviel mal hintereinander geguckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich find´s irgendwie sau lustig, ohne High zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_ekugPKqFw&feature=player_embedded


----------



## 50kaisa (10. Juli 2010)

DonTorti schrieb:


> Server 3 tage im monat down-2 millionen eingespart.
> Loginprobs 2 mal die woche-1 millione eingespart.
> Tja da scheint auch blizzard an die sparflamme gekommen zu sein und veruscht so scheinbar ihr geld einzusparen.



Glaubst wärs ihnen ned lieber wenn de server rund laufen und sie ned an login probs arbeiten müssn? weil dass geld bekommen se sowieso ob die server nun down sind oder nicht. Einsparen tun sie sich nichts dabei


----------



## tuerlich (10. Juli 2010)

da bleibt nur die kündigung...


----------



## Philine (10. Juli 2010)

Thuum schrieb:


> Würd ich ja gerne, aber bei über 40 Grad bleib ich lieber in der Wohnung.



dito Einkaufen hat gerade schon gereicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Epicor (10. Juli 2010)

bexxter83 schrieb:


> Leute, draußen is Sonne! Geht doch zum Baden oder so!
> Da fahr ich inner Stunde auch hin.



War heut scho 2mal im Pool draussen.. ^^ Da kann man zwischendurch scho mal WoW spielen wollen :-)


----------



## bmw23 (10. Juli 2010)

jetzt komm ich auch nur noch bis zu server auswahl, aber kann keinen server auswählen...


----------



## AngelAlita (10. Juli 2010)

drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sogar der loadingscreen is weggegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yoh (10. Juli 2010)

Also ich komm nu iw rein, melde mich in nem Char an, Ladebalken füllt sich und dan bleibts beim Ladescreen stehen. Hat jemand das selbe Problem?


----------



## Nanojason92 (10. Juli 2010)

Einloggen kann ich mich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber im Ladebildschirm hänge ich dann fest xD Ist vollgeladen, aber man kommt nicht ins Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Runus (10. Juli 2010)

Ich hab bei mir die Schotten dicht. Rollo´s unten, Fenster zu und das seit 8 Uhr und trotzdem ist es wieder so heiß hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum glück muss ich heut nicht weg oder sonstiges. Hänge immernoch im Ladebildschirm, seit 20 Minuten jetzt. Ich geh mal eine Rauchen, bg! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belgor (10. Juli 2010)

DonTorti schrieb:


> Sonne Blizzard Melkkuh möchte ich auch mal haben.
> Jeden Monat Menschen finden die immer fleisig ihre gebühren zahlen.
> Dann mal eben 48std serverwartung reinhauen, 2 Wochen später mal eben 24 std oder ne verlängern wir stündlich bis es 36 sind, weil die deppen zahlen ja eh weiter.
> Dann mal eben loginprobleme, aber wir arbeiten ja daran.
> ...



Sonst gehts Dir noch gut oder ? Mimimi Leute wie du sollte man gleich bannen und fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und mal ehrlich wie kommste auf "Server 3 Tage down und 2 millionen eingespart" ? Wusste garnet das du da in der Finanzabteilung sitzt. Und denkste wirklich das Blizz Angst hat das dann Leute nicht mehr spielen, nur weil der Server mal 2-3 mal offline ist? Das sagen nur Leute die eh so ne Sucht nach dem spiel haben, das die noch nichtmal 1-2 Tage ohne WoW auskommen. Ausserdem denke ich doch das die Leute sich auf das kommende Addon freuen und da muss eben an den Servern was getan werden. Wenn die Server von 359 Tage im Jahr mal 45 Tage offline sind(was schon übertrieben ist), finde ich macht BLizz eine klasse Arbeit mit den Servern !!! Also wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal den Mund halten !!!


Belgor


----------



## Epicor (10. Juli 2010)

Zitat: "... sind unsere Loginserver nicht imstande die volle Kapazität zu leisten"...
Wohl eher "gar keine Kapazität leisten" ^^


----------



## Martok352 (10. Juli 2010)

Erdnussbier schrieb:


> Man da zahlt man 13 euro pro monat und dann sowas...und andere games sind kostenlos und haben tausend mal bessere login-server !!!! nehm euch ein beispiel blizz !!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



die loginserver von den anderen kostenlosen games werden auch ned von soo vielen leuten genutzt...


----------



## Abigayle (10. Juli 2010)

Immer noch der selbe mist bei mir. ICH KOMME NICHT ÜBER DIE REALMAUSWAHL! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der verdammte Loader lässt mich auf keinen Realm. Ich komme nichtmal in die CHarauswahl.


----------



## Hankbank (10. Juli 2010)

Das pisst mich grad an war man so schön am angeln und dann sowas ^^


----------



## Martok352 (10. Juli 2010)

Belgor schrieb:


> Sonst gehts Dir noch gut oder ? Mimimi Leute wie du sollte man gleich bannen und fertig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/sign
Blizzard is toll und wenn euch an dem Game eh nix passt... Wieso spielt ihr es?!


----------



## Ehnoah (10. Juli 2010)

Schade jetzt kommt man nicht mehr auf die Realms =(


----------



## Zaubaerhaft (10. Juli 2010)

Geht mal raus, die Sonne scheint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## docdingel (10. Juli 2010)

Es kotzt mich ehrlich gesagt jetzt schon an. 

zuerst hab´ich das ganze hier auch (mal wieder) mit einem lachenden Auge zur Kenntnis genommen. Aber diese ständigen Server bedingten Schwierigkeiten nehmen für mich persönlich überhand. 
Ich zahle für eine Dienstleistung die an Qualität zunehmend schlechter wird. Und mein Vertragspartner Blizzard sichert sich rechtlich gesehen nur zu seinem Gunsten ab. Der Verbraucher in diesem Falle ich / wir schaut in die Röhre. 
So langsam frage ich mich warum ich das überhaupt noch mitmachen soll. 

Die früheren gewährten Gratistage waren/sind für mich auch keine Entschädigung, denn: was kann man an einem einem Tag alles erreichen (frostmarken, ruffarmen, tägliche quests - juwe, koch, etc. / abgesehen von irgendwelchen geplanten Raids die durch diesen Mist nicht durchgezogen werden können - bezogen auf den abendlichen Bockmist).
Es ist doch schließlich so dass jeder Spieler so seine eigene Spielzeit gestalten möchte, z.B. möchte der ein oder andere morgens spielen (besonders am WE) weil er seinem rl später nachkommen möchte. Es gibt genügend Gründe die man nicht aufführen muss, jeder hat seine eigenen Gründe und sein eigenes Rl abseits des Bildschirms. Und jeder sollte sein RL individuell gestalten können. 
Aber eines steht fest: wann ich spiele möchte ICH entscheiden können. 

Die technischen Erfordernisse für eine reibungslose Spielgestaltung gibt es. Nur wird es Zeit das Blizzard auch mal in die benötigte (und vorhandene) Hard- und Software investiert und nicht nur in die eigene Tasche wirtschaftet.


----------



## Honigmäulchen (10. Juli 2010)

geht mir auch so, einfach zum kacken


----------



## Peter@buffed (10. Juli 2010)

mhmm nach dem 3 versuch komm ich zur Charakter auswahl, jedoch wenn ich mich mit einem Char einlogen will häng ich im Ladescreen fest...


----------



## nrg (10. Juli 2010)

Laut meinem Tool verliert WoW die Verbindung schon beim LAden des Chars, alle Verbindungen weg.

Bis jetzt war es ja nicht so schlimm, aber EvE hat jetzt die tägliche Wartung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, dann muss ich mit jetzt mit Futurama behelfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abigayle (10. Juli 2010)

Zaubaerhaft schrieb:


> Geht mal raus, die Sonne scheint
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Bei der Hitze und im 7ten Monat schwanger? Ja biste irre? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Runus (10. Juli 2010)

Zaubaerhaft schrieb:


> Geht mal raus, die Sonne scheint
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei der Hitze gehst du draußen kaputt...


----------



## German Viking (10. Juli 2010)

Zaubaerhaft schrieb:


> Geht mal raus, die Sonne scheint
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





*Sälbä!!!*


----------



## dlsimone (10. Juli 2010)

ich hab das auch...char ausgewählt...welt betreten ...ladebildschirm...bei meinem freund stand ich bin on....dann wieder off
meine frage...hat das was mit dem login zu tun?
dachte immer nur das fenster wo man die daten eingibt ist das login


----------



## Outi (10. Juli 2010)

Geht mal raus die Sonne scheint -.- 

Geh selber in die Bullenhitze da draußen xD


----------



## Hit Boy (10. Juli 2010)

Zaubaerhaft schrieb:


> Geht mal raus, die Sonne scheint
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, die Sonne brennt. Draußen ist es gerade unangenehm drückend, auch wegen der schwüle, das macht weniger Spass als drinnen zu sitzen, wo es schön dunkel ist. Und ich wohne im Erdgeschoß, das ist auch noch gut bei dem Wetter.


----------



## bmw23 (10. Juli 2010)

Abigayle schrieb:


> Immer noch der selbe mist bei mir. ICH KOMME NICHT ÜBER DIE REALMAUSWAHL!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das selbe Problem hab ich auch...


----------



## Ragmo (10. Juli 2010)

Outi schrieb:


> Geht mal raus die Sonne scheint -.-
> 
> Geh selber in die Bullenhitze da draußen xD



sorry... aber 46° sind mir einfach zu heiß


----------



## Interminator (10. Juli 2010)

Zaubaerhaft schrieb:


> Geht mal raus, die Sonne scheint
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du kannst ja auch raus gehen^^ btw sitz ich mitm lappi draußen und schwitz mir hier einen ab!


----------



## Cartman666 (10. Juli 2010)

Die bei Blizzard schmollen, weil wir deren RealID nicht haben wollten. Jetzt haben sie die Loginserver durch einen C64 ersetzt.


----------



## Outi (10. Juli 2010)

bmw23 schrieb:


> Das selbe Problem hab ich auch...



/word


----------



## Lunammar (10. Juli 2010)

tjoa ich bin mitm char online ^^ ichzock jetzt genußliche runde und dann ma schauen was der tag bringtevtl ins freibad oder so haut rein


----------



## Lindhberg (10. Juli 2010)

ich finde auch das sich eine bestimmte verlorene spielzeit nicht 1:1 ersetzen lässt............ wohl eher 1:10.......... also jede verlorene stunde spielzeit wird durch 10 freistunden ersetzt....... ich hab heute nach langem mal wieder zeit für wow und jetzt sitz ich hier rum und muss dieses forum lesen (scherz!)


----------



## Abigayle (10. Juli 2010)

bmw23 schrieb:


> Das selbe Problem hab ich auch...



Na dann kann ich mich ja trösten. Dachte schon mein Game ist kaputt.

Naja, ich werd mich erstmal mit Sohnemann aufs Sofa hauen und Spiderman Zeichentricks schauen. Mein "Bauchzwerg" tritt auch schon wieder um sich. Also, bis später, vielleicht InGame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## docdingel (10. Juli 2010)

Cartman666 schrieb:


> Die bei Blizzard schmollen, weil wir deren RealID nicht haben wollten. Jetzt haben sie die Loginserver durch einen C64 ersetzt.



eher ein zx81^^


----------



## Hasse (10. Juli 2010)

Abigayle schrieb:


> Bei der Hitze und im 7ten Monat schwanger? Ja biste irre?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Herzlichen Glückwunsch euch (3en?) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(4en...)


----------



## Putinbox (10. Juli 2010)

Also bei 40°C bleib ich schön im Haus mit ner Klimaanlage, gehe dann heut abend raus wenns kühler wird


----------



## Feindflieger (10. Juli 2010)

Mhm die Sonne scheint, ich spiel heut in kurzer Hose...oh wait 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abigayle (10. Juli 2010)

Hasse schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch euch (3en?)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



4en 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , der große Bruder freut sich schon aufs Geschwisterchen. Vielen Dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lacrimea (10. Juli 2010)

Durch das ewige gewarte hab ich mich endlich mal dazu entschieden mich hier anzumelden xD


----------



## Hit Boy (10. Juli 2010)

Martok352 schrieb:


> /sign
> Blizzard is toll und wenn euch an dem Game eh nix passt... Wieso spielt ihr es?!



Es geht ja nicht um das Game an sich, das ist schon ganz fein, sondern um die Tatsache, dass in letzter Zeit wegen dem neuen Add-On die Server sehr oft down sind und das auch sehr lange. Man bezahlt schließlich seine 12,99 Euro dafür und erwartet auch eine entsprechende Leistung bzw. Service. 

Ich vergleiche das mal mit meinem Telefon/Internetanbieter: Wenn bei dem mal länger als 12 Stunden ein Netzausfall ist, ist es kein Problem vom Service mir dort eine Gutschrift zu erstellen. Das waren schon mal 10 Euro aus Kulanz.

Dementsprechend kann ich es verstehen, dass die Leute sich darüber aufregen, wenn mal wieder der Server nicht funktioniert und vor allem es keine offzielle Mitteilung von Blizzard gibt, warum und wieso.


----------



## Lysistral (10. Juli 2010)

Es ist ja nicht nur so, dass die Login-Server momentan den Dienst verweigern.

Nein, selbst die Zahlungsoption selber zeigt mir irgendwekche Fehlermeldungen und die Account Verwaltung will nichtmehr...

Will man da sein Abo wirklich wieder verlängern?


----------



## Hasse (10. Juli 2010)

Lacrimea schrieb:


> Durch das ewige gewarte hab ich mich endlich mal dazu entschieden mich hier anzumelden xD



gz^^?


----------



## Manitu2007 (10. Juli 2010)

Leute wie DonTorti haben einfach keine Ahnung was für eine Technik dahinter steckt, klar ist es ärgerlich wenn die Loginserver down sind
nur steht da bei denen nicht mal ebend nen P4 oder nen 386er PC mit Linux als OS rum wo mal ebend die WoW "Server Software" drauf gespielt wurde und ans Internet angeschlossen wurde damit der Rest der Welt Spielen kann. 

Server-Farmen sind etwas komplizierter Aufgebaut wenn da irgendwo in der "Kette" ein glied defekt ist bricht der Rest auch zusammen.

Dazu kommt das Am WE nicht soviel Personal zur verfügung steht um den Fehler zu überpüfen

und wer jetzt wieder mit diesem Bescheuerten "ich Zahle 13 Euro" Argument kommt der hat immer noch nicht gerafft dass diese lediglich u. a für das Nutzen des WoW Charakters sind


----------



## Thuum (10. Juli 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Du bist aber nicht in Deutschland, oder? Oo



In der Berliner Innenstadt kann das hinkommen.


----------



## imigran (10. Juli 2010)

wer kommt den hier von arthas alli?^^


----------



## Hit Boy (10. Juli 2010)

Lacrimea schrieb:


> Durch das ewige gewarte hab ich mich endlich mal dazu entschieden mich hier anzumelden xD



Ich spame mal mit: Ich auch. :-)


----------



## Martok352 (10. Juli 2010)

LFM Paris-Raid
Noch ALLES gesucht/w me pls

Nicht ganz Blizz ist schuld... nur Blizz in Frankreich...
Sonst haben sie überall tolle Server


----------



## Ragmo (10. Juli 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Du bist aber nicht in Deutschland, oder? Oo


45,7° zeigt mir mein thermometer jedenfalls an (sowohl elektonisches als auch mit flüssigkeit drin)
berlin nord... sonne knallt grad richtig und is windstill
ich hoffe heut noch auf regen... sieht aber grad nich danach aus (und ich hab noch keinen wetterbericht gesehn-.-)... aber hoffnung stirbt zuletzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 spätestens beim zu-bett-gehn


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (10. Juli 2010)

Also bei mir gings gerade ohne Probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das obwohl ich garnicht so scharf drauf bin zu zocken. Was für ne Ironie.
Weis garnicht was ihr alle habt ist doch schön drausen (37Grad im Schatten)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hasse (10. Juli 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Anstatt in nem Thread auf Buffed rumzuwhinen könnte man ja auch raus das Wetter genießen... und später wieder zocken.



Anstatt die hohen knapp 40°Grad zu lobpreisen, könnte ich auch im "etwas" kühlerem z.B. wow zocken...


----------



## Hit Boy (10. Juli 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Anstatt in nem Thread auf Buffed rumzuwhinen könnte man ja auch raus das Wetter genießen... und später wieder zocken.



Das Wetter ist aber ungenießbar? Wo sind denn gut 40 Grad im Schatten noch genießbar?


----------



## Putinbox (10. Juli 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> altaaah!!1!1!1 rl is nua was füa fasaga!



xD


----------



## Duselette (10. Juli 2010)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Leute wie DonTorti haben einfach keine Ahnung was für eine Technik dahinter steckt, klar ist es ärgerlich wenn die Loginserver down sind
> nur steht da bei denen nicht mal ebend nen P4 oder nen 386er PC mit Linux als OS rum wo mal ebend die WoW "Server Software" drauf gespielt wurde und ans Internet angeschlossen wurde damit der Rest der Welt Spielen kann.
> 
> Server-Farmen sind etwas komplizierter Aufgebaut wenn da irgendwo in der "Kette" ein glied defekt ist bricht der Rest auch zusammen.
> ...



bei solche wichtigen Sachen hat man eine Prämisse und die heisst Redundanz. Wenn ein Glied ausfältt, übernimmt ein anderes bzw. ein Backup-System seine Funktion. Jeder, der sich etwas mit Netzwerken auskennt, sollte das wissen...

Nur kann der Fehler nicht bei Blizzard liegen, sondern irgendwo anders. Na ja ich nutze die Zeit, gehe mit meinen Hund spazieren und kaufe mir ein kühles Bier.


----------



## Lacrimea (10. Juli 2010)

Hit schrieb:


> Ich spame mal mit: Ich auch. :-)


Richtig gemütlich hier ne?


----------



## Thuum (10. Juli 2010)

Ragmo schrieb:


> 45,7° zeigt mir mein thermometer jedenfalls an (sowohl elektonisches als auch mit flüssigkeit drin)
> berlin nord... sonne knallt grad richtig und is windstill
> ich hoffe heut noch auf regen... sieht aber grad nich danach aus



Jop, in Berlin ist die Hitze echt schlimm.


----------



## frankiboyk (10. Juli 2010)

Peter@buffed schrieb:


> mhmm nach dem 3 versuch komm ich zur Charakter auswahl, jedoch wenn ich mich mit einem Char einlogen will häng ich im Ladescreen fest...



also bei mir ist genau das gleiche und es endet nie


----------



## docdingel (10. Juli 2010)

und wer jetzt wieder mit diesem Bescheuerten "ich Zahle 13 Euro" Argument kommt der hat immer noch nicht gerafft dass diese lediglich u. a für das Nutzen des WoW Charakters sind
[/quote]

Es ist und bleibt eine Diesntleistung für die jeder zahlt! Blizzard sichert sich nur durch die GB ausschließlich zu deren Gunsten ab!


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (10. Juli 2010)

o.O Bei dem Wetter raus?
ma ne frage... BEKLOPPT?
wenn man net in der wüste Tanaris groß geworden ist sind die temperaturen echt net zum aushalten.. Hock am PC mit ventilator neben mir
un es trotzdem zu warm. in den seen entwickeln sich wieder giftige algen bei dem wetter und das schwimmbad kocht schon fast..
da will man doch net raus gehn!


naja, aber nur rumzicken muss man deswegen auch net. was macht ihr denn wenn euer PC im arsch is un ihr dehalb nrt zu nem raid könnt 
oder der strom ausfällt? dann könnt ihr auch nix machen. die leute bei blizz sin auch nur menschen. und maschienen sind von menschen hergestellt,
machen also auch fehler un können "krank" werden. dann passiert sowas halt.
ihr müsst auch dran denken das alles langsam aber sicher auf cata zu geht un somit viel gearbeitet wird. ist doch immer so wenn was neues ins spiel eingeführt werden
soll. also nix neues...

besorg euch nen buch, spielt nen anderes spiel. ladet freunde ein (wenn ihr noch im RL welche habt) un spielt ma MauMau, romé oder so. da habt ihr was zu tun.
un wenn ihr trotz allem geistigen müll erleben wollt, schaut fernsehn! das is genauso doof ^^

werden auch bessere zeiten kommen ^^

hatte mich zwar auch drauf eingestellt die von BB zu kloppen aber was solls... dann liest Tiggi halt ma etwas. zur not auch in komischen foren wo nur gemotzt wird!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wünsche euch noch einen schönen tag leute
have fun!
eure
Tigres ~ Alleria


----------



## Wowler12345 (10. Juli 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Anstatt in nem Thread auf Buffed rumzuwhinen könnte man ja auch raus das Wetter genießen... und später wieder zocken.



Nunja ich stehe nicht so auf 40 Grad. Ich bleibe lieber drinnen und genieße meine Klimaanlage als das Wetter.


----------



## Afflictus (10. Juli 2010)

Lacrimea schrieb:


> Durch das ewige gewarte hab ich mich endlich mal dazu entschieden mich hier anzumelden xD



Das gleiche bei mir^^

Und so kann ich hier ein wenig Blizzard flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PhilippPower (10. Juli 2010)

weis gar ned was ihr bobs habt.
wow funzt ohne probleme!


----------



## Griese (10. Juli 2010)

Einloggen kann ich mich wunderbar, nur beim Ladescreen bleib ich hängen. Noch wer das Problem?


----------



## Pumachampion (10. Juli 2010)

Jo hatte auch probs aber ging noch 10 min wieder


----------



## Celissa (10. Juli 2010)

gingen die server denn heute überhaupt schon mal?
heute nacht um 3 ,30 uhr war schon alles dowm da wurde gesagt des die dran arbeiten un nu immer noch?


----------



## Sleeples (10. Juli 2010)

Erdnussbier schrieb:


> Man da zahlt man 13 euro pro monat und dann sowas...und andere games sind kostenlos und haben tausend mal bessere login-server !!!! nehm euch ein beispiel blizz !!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wieso gehste dann nicht zu "anderen kostenlosen Spielen", wenn die deiner Meinung nach 1000x besser sind? Oo

EDIT: 13:07 Login möglich, Realmliste da, Charauswahl da, einloggen auf Tirion ohne Probleme möglich...


----------



## Lindhberg (10. Juli 2010)

also nur mal so zur info: die lufttemperatur wird im schatten gemessen und nicht in der prallen sonne (oder auf der herdplatte oder im kühlschrank) also die 40 + x ° C sind wohl eher 30 + x° C  Lufttemp. 


aber ohne frage zu heiss


----------



## Thuum (10. Juli 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> 40 Grad.. schon klar. :>...
> Trotzdem kann man sich draußen ein schattiges Plätzchen suchen und iwas machen..
> Aber jedem das seine, ich sitz ja auch grade vorm PC
> 
> ...



Wenn du das mit den 40 Grad nicht glaubst, dann komm nach Berlin. Da haste 42 Grad+.


----------



## Hit Boy (10. Juli 2010)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Leute wie DonTorti haben einfach keine Ahnung was für eine Technik dahinter steckt, klar ist es ärgerlich wenn die Loginserver down sind
> nur steht da bei denen nicht mal ebend nen P4 oder nen 386er PC mit Linux als OS rum wo mal ebend die WoW "Server Software" drauf gespielt wurde und ans Internet angeschlossen wurde damit der Rest der Welt Spielen kann.
> 
> Server-Farmen sind etwas komplizierter Aufgebaut wenn da irgendwo in der "Kette" ein glied defekt ist bricht der Rest auch zusammen.
> ...




Das ist kein bescheuertes Argument, sondern das einzige richtige Argument. Du schreibst, man zahlt die 13 Euro (das sind immerhin 26 Mark, viel Geld im Monat), um u.a. den WoW Charakter zu nutzen? Nur - wie kann ich ihn nutzen, wenn man nicht auf die Server kommt? Im Umkehrschluß bedeutet das also doch, dass man 13 Euro zahlt, aber zur Zeit keine Leistung dafür erhält. Also kann man ja wohl erwarten, dass Blizzard aus Kulanz sich da was einfallen lässt.


----------



## Hasse (10. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Nunja ich stehe nicht so auf 40 Grad. Ich bleibe lieber drinnen und genieße meine Klimaanlage als das Wetter.



Größten Neid auf die Klimaanlage *zum Gottes-Gerät gewählt*


----------



## schoefaz (10. Juli 2010)

Martok352 schrieb:


> /sign
> Blizzard is toll und wenn euch an dem Game eh nix passt... Wieso spielt ihr es?!



Machen wir ja nicht. Wir lesen lieber die Hinweise von Fanboys, wie toll die Technikabteilung von Blizz ist.


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (10. Juli 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Geh raus an die Frische Luft



Wieso anne luft ;D
Mein fenster is offen un ich sitz daneben ^^ da brauch ich net raus ^^


----------



## Runus (10. Juli 2010)

Sleeples schrieb:


> wieso gehste dann nicht zu "anderen kostenlosen Spielen", wenn die deiner Meinung nach 1000x besser sind? Oo
> 
> EDIT: 13:07 Login möglich, Realmliste da, Charauswahl da, einloggen auf Tirion ohne Probleme möglich...



/sign
Bei mir gehts auch wieder! Bin mal zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (10. Juli 2010)

Mein Thermometer zeigt 50 grad an und ist direkt inner sonne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anglus (10. Juli 2010)

docdingel schrieb:


> und wer jetzt wieder mit diesem Bescheuerten "ich Zahle 13 Euro" Argument kommt der hat immer noch nicht gerafft dass diese lediglich u. a für das Nutzen des WoW Charakters sind



Es ist und bleibt eine Diesntleistung für die jeder zahlt! Blizzard sichert sich nur durch die GB ausschließlich zu deren Gunsten ab!
[/QUOTE]

Ja aber wie schon gesagt,die 13 Euro sind nur dafür da das du Wow überhaupt nutzen darfst,auf alles andere hast du keinerlei Anspruch und die haben sich in ihren AGbs so gut abgesichert das man eh nix machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## metera (10. Juli 2010)

ich hab grade das problem das keine relams mehr on sind nur noch die russischen und auf die komm ich net drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum glück hab ich heute abend schon was besseres vor :/




Mfg mete


----------



## Beos68 (10. Juli 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Bei mir genauso^^
> 
> 
> Wer will mein Freund sein?



Bei mir auch


----------



## CobraSNGermany (10. Juli 2010)

Ja habe auch die probs im Ladescreen .werde dann mal meine sachen nehmen und zur ostsee fahren und etwas abkühlen und später mal schauen was geht


----------



## Hit Boy (10. Juli 2010)

Lacrimea schrieb:


> Richtig gemütlich hier ne?



Ich kenne Foren, bei denen es schlimmer ist. Wenn ich da so an einige WM-Threads denke, herrscht hier eine gute Stimmung.


----------



## Thuum (10. Juli 2010)

Lindhberg schrieb:


> also nur mal so zur info: die lufttemperatur wird im schatten gemessen und nicht in der prallen sonne (oder auf der herdplatte oder im kühlschrank) also die 40 + x ° C sind wohl eher 30 + x° C  Lufttemp.
> 
> 
> aber ohne frage zu heiss


Mein Thermometer zeigt 41 Grad im Schatten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Michithekiller (10. Juli 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> 40 Grad.. schon klar. :>...
> Trotzdem kann man sich draußen ein schattiges Plätzchen suchen und iwas machen..
> Aber jedem das seine, ich sitz ja auch grade vorm PC
> 
> ...



Kommt hin, 36,5 Grad im Schatten und gleich mal sehen wie viel in der Sonne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SchamifurorFrostwolf (10. Juli 2010)

Ist das Normal? Ich logg ich mein aber wenn mein ladebalken voll ist bleibts hängen...schon bestimmt 15 mins


----------



## Hit Boy (10. Juli 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Endlich sagts mal jemand >_>..
> Eure Ausrede zieht nich mehr,
> gibt einfach eure Frisch-Luft Allergie zu ..



Ich glaube, Du hast seinen Post nicht richtig gelesen...



> also nur mal so zur info: die lufttemperatur wird im schatten gemessen und nicht in der prallen sonne (oder auf der herdplatte oder im kühlschrank) also die 40 + x ° C sind wohl eher 30 + x° C Lufttemp.
> 
> 
> aber ohne frage zu heiss



Wenn es im Schatten schon 40 Grad und mehr sind, ist es in der Sonne selbst um einiges HEISSER. Und eine frische Luft kann bei dieser hohen Luftfeuchtigkeit NICHT gegeben sein, jedenfalls nicht hier in Deutschland.

Er hat auch ja auch geschrieben, dass es ohne frage zu heiss ist.


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (10. Juli 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ich wollt nur irgendwas sinnfreies dazuschreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du hast doch nach nem freund gefragt

lass uns freunde sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"Freundesanfrage wird gesendet"

[ ] Annehmen
[ ] Ablehnen
[ ] User Ignorieren


----------



## Lindhberg (10. Juli 2010)

Thuum schrieb:


> Mein Thermometer zeigt 41 Grad im Schatten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




kann lokal vorkommen......... zb wenn häuser nah zusammenstehen oder dein thermometer auf einem kleinem balkon hängt etc....... der deutsche wetterdienst misst die temp. in einer "wetterhütte" in etwa 2 m höhe die frei stehen muss..............

dein thermometer sagt deshalb nichts über die allgemeine temp.


----------



## SchamifurorFrostwolf (10. Juli 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> du hast doch nach nem freund gefragt
> 
> lass uns freunde sein
> 
> ...







Das ist ja ähnlich wie  :  "Willst du mit mir gehen?"

Ja [ ]
Nein [ ]
Ich mag Toast [x]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korgor (10. Juli 2010)

Mir ist langweilig...


----------



## Ktong (10. Juli 2010)

na soweit so gut ^^ ich komm bis zum lichking ladescreen und dann ist essig ^^ wer kommt weiter?


----------



## 654321 (10. Juli 2010)

Ktong schrieb:


> na soweit so gut ^^ ich komm bis zum lichking ladescreen und dann ist essig ^^ wer kommt weiter?





bei mir is ab da auch ebbe^^


----------



## LlokiTheGreat (10. Juli 2010)

Gottseidank ists draussen schön warm...kann mich nämlich immernochnicht einloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Plantschbecken meiner Kleinen muss jetzt dran glauben ^^


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (10. Juli 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> "Freundesanfrage wird gesendet"
> 
> [x] Annehmen
> [ ] Ablehnen
> [ ] User Ignorieren



FREUUUUUUUUUU!!!


Aber bin erstmal raus ;D Ich habe es leider noch nötig essen zu mir zu nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

AUF ZUR JAGT


----------



## frankiboyk (10. Juli 2010)

Epicor schrieb:


> Blizzard machts sich auch dauernd leicht.. Schreiben im Login Bildschirm ne kleine Meldung rein und das wars dann für n paar Stunden -.-
> Man sollte meinen, dass die die 24 Server-Downs für Hardware-Aufrüstung genutzt haben (meine ich irgendwo gelesen zu haben?!) ....
> Davon merkt man aber wirklich nix, so oft wie die Loginserver in den letzten Wochen abgekackt sind
> 
> ...



was würdest du den leuten denn erzählen und sowieso was du am pc in deinem ganzen leben arbeitest machen die entwickler an einem Tag.


----------



## Hasse (10. Juli 2010)

654321 schrieb:


> bei mir is ab da auch ebbe^^



dito


----------



## Skullingrad (10. Juli 2010)

bei mir bricht dauernd die verbindung zum server ab? Oo

dachte es geht wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeepFreeZe_oO (10. Juli 2010)

Inistanz->Endboss->DC->kein login = win?


----------



## Esprit-Chimära (10. Juli 2010)

Wie ich aus gewöhnlich zuverlässig unterrichteten Kreisen erfuhr, ist Blizzard das ständige Gemeckere über längere Ausfallzeiten, auch durch angebliche "Wartungsarbeiten", leid und will nun das Anspruchsniveau der Spieler drastisch zurückschrauben.

Aus diesem Grund wird Blizzard in den kommenden Wochen die sich selbst in den Geschäftsbedingungen genehmigte Ausfallzeit von insgesamt *72 Stunden pro Woche* maximal ausnutzen. 

Um den Vorwürfen der Schikane und der missbräuchlichen Ausnutzung der AGBs  zu entgegnen, wird Blizzard diese Ausfallzeit nicht am Stück nehmen, sondern häppchenweise auf die Woche verteilen (aber insbesondere auch das Wochenende weidlich nutzen) und mit den unterschiedlichsten Begründungen versehen.

Ziel ist, wie gesagt, die Erwartungshaltung der Spieler zurückzustutzen. Er soll sich wieder freuen können, wenn die Server drei Stunden hintereinander funktionieren.


----------



## Hasse (10. Juli 2010)

Ich bleibe auch im Ladebildschirm hängen, die G15 meldet alle paar Sekunden ausloggen, und
dass schon seit ca. 30 mins.!


----------



## DiDibew (10. Juli 2010)

Also ich hab gute 25 Grad in meinem Zimmer dank Ventilator, wärmedämmende Wände, Rolladen auf 3/4... Also ich weiß nicht was ihr alle mit der Hitze habt.


----------



## Acid_1 (10. Juli 2010)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Wie ich aus gewöhnlich zuverlässig unterrichteten Kreisen erfuhr, ist Blizzard das ständige Gemeckere über längere Ausfallzeiten, auch durch angebliche "Wartungsarbeiten", leid und will nun das Anspruchsniveau der Spieler drastisch zurückschrauben.
> 
> Aus diesem Grund wird Blizzard in den kommenden Wochen die sich selbst in den Geschäftsbedingungen genehmigte Ausfallzeit von insgesamt *72 Stunden pro Woche* maximal ausnutzen.
> 
> ...



/sign
Ich musst ja schmunzeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (10. Juli 2010)

komme auch nicht mehr rein -.- hatte vorhin ne DC und nun kein login möglich


----------



## Hasse (10. Juli 2010)

DiDibew schrieb:


> Also ich hab gute 25 Grad in meinem Zimmer dank Ventilator, wärmedämmende Wände, Rolladen auf 3/4... Also ich weiß nicht was ihr alle mit der Hitze habt.



Sei froh wenn du die Dinger hast um sie zu zumachen....
Ich sag nur Dachgeschosswohnung und perma-hitze^^


----------



## schoefaz (10. Juli 2010)

Ktong schrieb:


> na soweit so gut ^^ ich komm bis zum lichking ladescreen und dann ist essig ^^ wer kommt weiter?



rotierend. Mal bis ladescreen, mal die Server-Auswahl, mal Stopp bei Verbindung herstellen, mal Stopp bei vollem Ladebalken...

Aktuell: Verbindung zum Server kann nicht hergestellt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (osä) Bitte versuchen sie es später nochmal.

Der Trick mit dem monatlichen Bezahlen ist ja schon gut - was nix kostet, davon trennt man sich auch schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da erinnere ich mich an die Zeiten vor Jahren, wenn regelmäßig Horden von WoWlern bei Gildwars einfielen und allgemeiner Tenor war: Oh, sind die Wow-Server wieder down?


----------



## Acid_1 (10. Juli 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ich nich.



Möp.


----------



## Lindhberg (10. Juli 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1e2aRfqp1sY




zum mitsingen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lacrimea (10. Juli 2010)

So, war grad bei Lidl und hab mir ordentlich Cola gekauft damit ich gleich anfangen kann zu angeln wenn WoW wieder on geht yaaay <^.^>


----------



## xXSchockoengelXx (10. Juli 2010)

Hasse schrieb:


> Sei froh wenn du die Dinger hast um sie zu zumachen....
> Ich sag nur Dachgeschosswohnung und perma-hitze^^




Da gehts dir ja wie mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hit Boy (10. Juli 2010)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Wie ich aus gewöhnlich zuverlässig unterrichteten Kreisen erfuhr, ist Blizzard das ständige Gemeckere über längere Ausfallzeiten, auch durch angebliche "Wartungsarbeiten", leid und will nun das Anspruchsniveau der Spieler drastisch zurückschrauben.
> 
> Aus diesem Grund wird Blizzard in den kommenden Wochen die sich selbst in den Geschäftsbedingungen genehmigte Ausfallzeit von insgesamt *72 Stunden pro Woche* maximal ausnutzen.
> 
> ...



Wenn das stimmen sollte, dann wäre das gelinde gesagt ein unverschämtes Ausnutzen der einzigartigen Monopolstellung, die Blizzard im Bereich MMO inne hat. Gelinde gesagt - eine Schweinerei.

Das wäre ja so, als ob die Regierung wegen dem ganzen Gemeckere an der derzeitigen Situation, das Regieren einstellen würde. Gut, gefühlt haben die das schon...


----------



## Schlaviner (10. Juli 2010)

Scheiß Loginserver -.-
bleibe auch immer im Ladebild hängen 

KLAUS KLAUS KLAUS




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WQ2HcHwKUAQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hasse (10. Juli 2010)

xXSchockoengelXx schrieb:


> Da gehts dir ja wie mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und das schlimme trotz Ventilator + geöffnetem GaubenFenster in der Nacht, 
keine Abkühlung unter 27-29° Grad.... *könnte heulen*


----------



## Honigmäulchen (10. Juli 2010)

haben sich mal wieder den passendsten Zeitpunkt ausgesucht, Samstag wo man mal bissl wow zocken will, zum kotzen echt...


----------



## Putinbox (10. Juli 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
*900 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
216 Mitglieder, 684 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*



Die Zahl steigt^^[/font]


----------



## Acid_1 (10. Juli 2010)

Putinbox schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
> *900 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
> 216 Mitglieder, 684 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*
> 
> ...



Sind schon bei knapp über 950.


----------



## Tigerjunges (10. Juli 2010)

Lacrimea schrieb:


> Durch das ewige gewarte hab ich mich endlich mal dazu entschieden mich hier anzumelden xD



Ich auch endlich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Putinbox (10. Juli 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Meine Fans



...nicht;D


----------



## Gothic_1234 (10. Juli 2010)

*953 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
 222 Mitglieder, 731 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*


----------



## Putinbox (10. Juli 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Meine Fans



...nicht;D


----------



## Hasse (10. Juli 2010)

Putinbox schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
> *900 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
> 216 Mitglieder, 684 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*
> 
> ...



Wir waren gegen 11:00 schon bei fast 1200^^


----------



## Lacrimea (10. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hit Boy (10. Juli 2010)

Vielleicht steckt auch die ARD dahinter? Die haben den Server von Blizzard gehackt und lassen den bis heute nacht down, damit auch jeder das Spiel um den 3. Platz bei der Fußball-WM guckt?

(Mir ist heiß...)


----------



## metera (10. Juli 2010)

940 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
222 Mitglieder, 718 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder


Los 1000 schaffen wir noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atmosphere (10. Juli 2010)

Jooooo ich spiel auch auf Anetheron...Horde btw :>


----------



## Abigayle (10. Juli 2010)

*schnief* Ist das schön, ich kann meine Chars schonmal wieder sehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yatas (10. Juli 2010)

Was das tolle ist wollte mich um 9 einloggen ging nicht dann wollte ich mich jetzt einloggen geht auch nicht -.-


----------



## Gothic_1234 (10. Juli 2010)

nlizz hat wieder die kühlung der server vergessen ^^ nun sind die server überhizt xD


----------



## Acid_1 (10. Juli 2010)

Abigayle schrieb:


> *schnief* Ist das schön, ich kann meine Chars schonmal wieder sehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na immerhin.


----------



## Weissnet (10. Juli 2010)

es steht doch im login dasse probleme mitm login server haben...

nutzt die zeit, und schleppt eure rechner innen keller ;P


----------



## Hasse (10. Juli 2010)

Lacrimea schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich kenn die Lösung, moment....






ach ja, Login-Serber down...^^


----------



## Acid_1 (10. Juli 2010)

Weissnet schrieb:


> es steht doch im login dasse probleme mitm login server haben...
> 
> nutzt die zeit, und schleppt eure rechner innen keller ;P



Witzbold.
Ich habe keinen Keller.


----------



## Lindhberg (10. Juli 2010)

Lacrimea schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Bei der intendierten Realisierung der linguistischen Simplifizierung des regionalen Idioms resultiert die Evidenz der Opportunität extrem apparent, den elaborierten und quantitativ opulenten Usus nicht assimilierter Xenologien konsequent zu eliminieren!


----------



## Inzulus (10. Juli 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> *WER IST VOM SERVER ANETHERON?*



hier ich warum?
bei mir kommt direkt unable to connect und wie siehts bei dir aus?^^


----------



## Yoh (10. Juli 2010)

Also ich gehöre normalerweiße net zu den Kunden die andauernd heulen wenn iw server oder sonst was down ist ... Aber ich muss sagen das es langsam schon bisl lächerlich wird -.- 3-5 Tage kostnelose Spielzeit hätten wir schon von Blizz verdeitn =( Es geht langsam in ein recht lächerliche richtung das Ganze hier =/


----------



## Putinbox (10. Juli 2010)

Abigayle schrieb:


> *schnief* Ist das schön, ich kann meine Chars schonmal wieder sehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich schau dem Frostwyrm die ganze Zeit zu wie er kommt und wieder wegfliegt


----------



## Hit Boy (10. Juli 2010)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> Witzbold.
> Ich habe keinen Keller.



Wo wohnst Du? Jedes Haus hat doch einen Keller?!?


----------



## Brannys (10. Juli 2010)

Wenn die Server von Blizzard mal nicht funktionieren, dann scheinen einige nicht zu wissen, was sie machen sollen, denn ihre kleine ( und anscheinend auch einzige ) WoW-Welt ist ja nicht erreichbar.

Nur mal zur Info, es ist ein Hammer Sommer, mann kann schwimmen gehen, Eis essen, oder wer kann und darf auch in den Biergarten gehen, Grillen, draußen Party machen usw.
Ich gehe in meinen Pool im Garten, in der Bar sind die Eiswürfel für coole Getränke in Massen fertig und mit karibischer Musik trinke ich im Pool einen Cocktail und rauche meine Zigarre. die Server von WoW erden sicherlich alsbald wieder zum Leben erweckt werden und zur Not, morgen ist auch noch ein Tag.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Hasse (10. Juli 2010)

Putinbox schrieb:


> Ich schau dem Frostwyrm die ganze Zeit zu wie er kommt und wieder wegfliegt



Hehe, der ist gut....


----------



## SchamifurorFrostwolf (10. Juli 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
*914 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
216 Mitglieder, 698 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*

Es werden weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## Putinbox (10. Juli 2010)

Hit schrieb:


> Wo wohnst Du? Jedes Haus hat doch einen Keller?!?



Wir haben auch keinen Keller, dafür aber nen Dachboden^^


----------



## ByronOrc (10. Juli 2010)

Server Down = Buffed (bzw. WoW Fansites) reiben sich die Hände.


----------



## Erdnussbier (10. Juli 2010)

Ich kann mich zwar einloggen und komme bis zur charakterwahl....aber dann beim laden hängts 

wahnsinnig witzig blizz


----------



## Martok352 (10. Juli 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ich hab sogar Beides. Aber ich wohn ja auch in Bayern..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mein keller hat keine steckdose =(


----------



## Putinbox (10. Juli 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> So Leute, die Server sind wieder oben ..



....nicht


----------



## Acid_1 (10. Juli 2010)

Erdnussbier schrieb:


> Ich kann mich zwar einloggen und komme bis zur charakterwahl....aber dann beim laden hängts
> 
> wahnsinnig witzig blizz



Also ich finds amüsierend.


----------



## Audax (10. Juli 2010)

will suchteln waaaaah


----------



## Gothic_1234 (10. Juli 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> So Leute, die Server sind wieder oben ..



lol man bist du witzig^^


----------



## Lindhberg (10. Juli 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ich hab sogar Beides. Aber ich wohn ja auch in Bayern..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hehe^^


----------



## MacGuffin (10. Juli 2010)

Schön wäre es! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ByronOrc schrieb:


> Server Down = Buffed (bzw. WoW Fansites) reiben sich die Hände.


----------



## Ridduri (10. Juli 2010)

bei mir kommt jedesmal unable to connect scheinbar sind die voll im eimer ^^


----------



## Hit Boy (10. Juli 2010)

Brannys schrieb:


> Wenn die Server von Blizzard mal nicht funktionieren, dann scheinen einige nicht zu wissen, was sie machen sollen, denn ihre kleine ( und anscheinend auch einzige ) WoW-Welt ist ja nicht erreichbar.
> 
> Nur mal zur Info, es ist ein Hammer Sommer, mann kann schwimmen gehen, Eis essen, oder wer kann und darf auch in den Biergarten gehen, Grillen, draußen Party machen usw.
> Ich gehe in meinen Pool im Garten, in der Bar sind die Eiswürfel für coole Getränke in Massen fertig und mit karibischer Musik trinke ich im Pool einen Cocktail und rauche meine Zigarre. die Server von WoW erden sicherlich alsbald wieder zum Leben erweckt werden und zur Not, morgen ist auch noch ein Tag.
> ...



Nicht jeder kommt mit dieser Hitze so gut klar wie Du. Und es geht auch vielen nicht darum, dass sie mal nicht ihr geliebtes WoW spielen können und ggf. süchtig danach sind - sondern um die Tatsache, dass in den letzten 7 Tagen die Downzeit unverhältnissmässig hoch war und zum anderen auch darum, dass Blizzard zum heutigen Down nicht viel mitteilen will. 

Man zahlt schließlich Geld im Monat und kann dafür auch eine entsprechende Leistung oder Informationspolitik erwarten. Wie schon geschrieben, wenn sich die Telekom so etwas erlauben würde, wäre das Geschreie auch groß.


----------



## metera (10. Juli 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> ...not



Lustig...





..Not 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sry ich wollte sowas auch mal sagen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HDMagosh (10. Juli 2010)

ich will zocken man


----------



## -Peitho- (10. Juli 2010)

ach wie is das schön... bin gestern schon geflogen und kam nicht mehr rein weil die login server überlastet waren... irgendwie hab ich es mir gedacht das heute sowas kommt... und nein bei mir geht nix! auch wenn es bei dem ein oder anderen zu gehen scheint :-P


----------



## Yoh (10. Juli 2010)

HEILIGE SCHEIßE ich bin on !


----------



## Acid_1 (10. Juli 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> wetten die hälfte hats gelesen und hat versucht sich einzuloggen? XDD



Wahrscheinlich. Mich störts net, ich bin drin.


----------



## metera (10. Juli 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> wetten die hälfte hats gelesen und hat versucht sich einzuloggen? XDD


Ich schon xD


----------



## GondorImpera_et_Divide (10. Juli 2010)

So jetzt reichts. ich fahr in nächsten Media Markt und kauf mir neues Spiel.

Bei so vielen server Down rendiert sich das sogar.


----------



## meerp (10. Juli 2010)

*940 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
 251 Mitglieder, 689 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## SchamifurorFrostwolf (10. Juli 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> wetten die hälfte hats gelesen und hat versucht sich einzuloggen? XDD



Verdammt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martok352 (10. Juli 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Du kommst mir vor wien Österreicher.



Österreich is voll toll!!!
I am from Austria!!! *sing*


----------



## DiDibew (10. Juli 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> wetten die hälfte hats gelesen und hat versucht sich einzuloggen? XDD



Jo und du machst dich darüber lustig, weil manche Leute lieber den Thread hier lesen, anstatt pausenlos versuchen einzuloggen.


----------



## Rasar (10. Juli 2010)

Das ist wohl die Rache von Blizz wegen der Real ID geschichte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (10. Juli 2010)

hänge bei VERBINFUNG WIRD AUFGEBAUT .-.

@

neun bin bei ERFOLG^^


----------



## Mr.Bad (10. Juli 2010)

ich glaube denen ist der Hai abgehauen, so dass um 14.00 Uhr der Angelwettbewerb nicht starten kann.
Die Server sind nur down damit es nicht auffällt. :-)


----------



## ScreamSchrei (10. Juli 2010)

Brannys schrieb:


> Wenn die Server von Blizzard mal nicht funktionieren, dann scheinen einige nicht zu wissen, was sie machen sollen, denn ihre kleine ( und anscheinend auch einzige ) WoW-Welt ist ja nicht erreichbar.
> 
> Nur mal zur Info, es ist ein Hammer Sommer, mann kann schwimmen gehen, Eis essen, oder wer kann und darf auch in den Biergarten gehen, Grillen, draußen Party machen usw.
> Ich gehe in meinen Pool im Garten, in der Bar sind die Eiswürfel für coole Getränke in Massen fertig und mit karibischer Musik trinke ich im Pool einen Cocktail und rauche meine Zigarre. die Server von WoW erden sicherlich alsbald wieder zum Leben erweckt werden und zur Not, morgen ist auch noch ein Tag.
> ...



Was suchst du dann hier und belästigst uns mit diesen sinnfreien Kommentaren? Scheinst ja selbst nichts besseres zutun zu haben.. also greif dir mal an die Nase. Das hier in Deutschland immer jeder meint jemand anderem vorschreiben zu müssen was er tun oder lassen soll. Langsam gehts los..


----------



## Lindhberg (10. Juli 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPPlGFh6OpQ



anleitung für dieses video:


balkon + große cola mit eis+ sonnenbrille+ sonnenschirm + voll aufdrehen damit die nachbarn wissen das jesus sie liebt


----------



## 3lb4r70 (10. Juli 2010)

Hit schrieb:


> Wo wohnst Du? Jedes Haus hat doch einen Keller?!?



nope ,wenn man kein Keller beim Hausbau haben will,gibt es auch keinen. Ergo net jedes Haus hat n Keller, btw es gibt auch Hochhäuser und dort will man net im Keller zocken^^


----------



## Abigayle (10. Juli 2010)

Bei son paar Leuten aus meiner ICQ List funzt es schon wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oooookay, bin auch tatsache drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Versuch macht klug.


----------



## Hankbank (10. Juli 2010)

Glaube auch das es mit dem angelwettstreit zu tun hat naja hab ja gehört einige wenige sind durch gekommen die haben jez ne viel größere chance den wettstreit zu gewinnen ^^


----------



## SchamifurorFrostwolf (10. Juli 2010)

Wisst ihr was das coolste überhaupt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?

Mit 2 Ventilatoren nem Sonnenschirm , na Liege und nem Laptop aufm Bauch auf  dem Balkon xD !!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da wäre mir das eine fenster im zimmer zu wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haramann (10. Juli 2010)

Komm auch nicht rein. Naja ich verzeih Blizz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowoo (10. Juli 2010)

Ihr müsst nur paar mal einloggen, dann kommt "Abbrechen" dann 2 min warten dann kommt "Erfolg" dann wieder 2 min warten und schon is man drinn..

Hatte eben DC und schon wieder drinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Izara (10. Juli 2010)

Rasar schrieb:


> Das ist wohl die Rache von Blizz wegen der Real ID geschichte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nicht lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab da nix mit zu tun und will endlich meinen AH müll an die unwissenden Spieler verticken   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rasar (10. Juli 2010)

mmm komme nur immer bis zum erfolg ist schon mal ein schritt näher dran


----------



## ScreamSchrei (10. Juli 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> jaja hab hunger



Made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (10. Juli 2010)

bin drin zocken^^


----------



## Izara (10. Juli 2010)

wowoo schrieb:


> Ihr müsst nur paar mal einloggen, dann kommt "Abbrechen" dann 2 min warten dann kommt "Erfolg" dann wieder 2 min warten und schon is man drinn..
> 
> Hatte eben DC und schon wieder drinn
> 
> ...


jaaaa, würde vllt funktionieren, WENN mein WoW nicht beim "Erfolg" freezen würde und um dann abzustürzen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yatas (10. Juli 2010)

Brannys schrieb:


> Wenn die Server von Blizzard mal nicht funktionieren, dann scheinen einige nicht zu wissen, was sie machen sollen, denn ihre kleine ( und anscheinend auch einzige ) WoW-Welt ist ja nicht erreichbar.
> 
> Nur mal zur Info, es ist ein Hammer Sommer, mann kann schwimmen gehen, Eis essen, oder wer kann und darf auch in den Biergarten gehen, Grillen, draußen Party machen usw.
> Ich gehe in meinen Pool im Garten, in der Bar sind die Eiswürfel für coole Getränke in Massen fertig und mit karibischer Musik trinke ich im Pool einen Cocktail und rauche meine Zigarre. die Server von WoW erden sicherlich alsbald wieder zum Leben erweckt werden und zur Not, morgen ist auch noch ein Tag.
> ...



Solche Leute hasse ich wircklich total die anderen was vorschreiben wollen....


----------



## Hasse (10. Juli 2010)

SchamifurorFrostwolf schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was das coolste überhaupt ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Super, nen heißen schleppi, der auf meinem Bauch steht... Einfach Eklig^^


----------



## Airness (10. Juli 2010)

SchamifurorFrostwolf schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was das coolste überhaupt ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auch eine Möglichkeit die Klimaerwärmung zu bekämpfen. Ich stell meinen Ventilator auch raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elmo2010 (10. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ich find einfach die smilys geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zerre (10. Juli 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Solltet ihr ne Freundin haben, jetzt ist der richtige Zeitpunkt für Zärtlichkeiten gekommen. Ihr habt Zeit, los.




oO bei dem wetter ? da schwitzt man schon beim sitzen und dann soll man noch die kleene kacheln ? ich glaube nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da warte ich bis heute abend ^^


----------



## SchamifurorFrostwolf (10. Juli 2010)

Hasse schrieb:


> Super, nen heißen schleppi, der auf meinem Bauch steht... Einfach Eklig^^



Neee^^  So schlimm isses garnet


----------



## Minischwenk (10. Juli 2010)

Also bei mir gehts wieder, ka was ihr habt^^


----------



## Anglus (10. Juli 2010)

Hit schrieb:


> Nicht jeder kommt mit dieser Hitze so gut klar wie Du. Und es geht auch vielen nicht darum, dass sie mal nicht ihr geliebtes WoW spielen können und ggf. süchtig danach sind - sondern um die Tatsache, dass in den letzten 7 Tagen die Downzeit unverhältnissmässig hoch war und zum anderen auch darum, dass Blizzard zum heutigen Down nicht viel mitteilen will.
> 
> Man zahlt schließlich Geld im Monat und kann dafür auch eine entsprechende Leistung oder Informationspolitik erwarten. Wie schon geschrieben, wenn sich die Telekom so etwas erlauben würde, wäre das Geschreie auch groß.



Achja,und auch dir nochmal.Deine 13 Euro im MOnat sind nur dafür da das du die Server überhaupt benutzen darfst,nicht mehr und nicht weniger.Du hast also keinen Anspruch auf irgendwas wenn die server mal down sind solange es nicht länger als 72 Stunden sind,dann gibts Gratisspielzeit.


----------



## Lindhberg (10. Juli 2010)

Anglus schrieb:


> Achja,und auch dir nochmal.Deine 13 Euro im MOnat sind nur dafür da das du die Server überhaupt benutzen darfst,nicht mehr und nicht weniger.Du hast also keinen Anspruch auf irgendwas wenn die server mal down sind solange es nicht länger als 72 Stunden sind,dann gibts Gratisspielzeit.




naja er würde sie ja gern nutzen............ und da liegt der hase im pfeffer^^


----------



## Acid_1 (10. Juli 2010)

.. .. _


----------



## wowoo (10. Juli 2010)

Minischwenk schrieb:


> Also bei mir gehts wieder, ka was ihr habt^^



Bei mir auch, eben DC gehabt und jetzt schon wieder drinn, nach 2 Min..


----------



## Izara (10. Juli 2010)

Brannys schrieb:


> Wenn die Server von Blizzard mal nicht funktionieren, dann scheinen einige nicht zu wissen, was sie machen sollen, denn ihre kleine ( und anscheinend auch einzige ) WoW-Welt ist ja nicht erreichbar.
> 
> Nur mal zur Info, es ist ein Hammer Sommer, mann kann schwimmen gehen, Eis essen, oder wer kann und darf auch in den Biergarten gehen, Grillen, draußen Party machen usw.
> Ich gehe in meinen Pool im Garten, in der Bar sind die Eiswürfel für coole Getränke in Massen fertig und mit karibischer Musik trinke ich im Pool einen Cocktail und rauche meine Zigarre. die Server von WoW erden sicherlich alsbald wieder zum Leben erweckt werden und zur Not, morgen ist auch noch ein Tag.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 als ob jeder, der jetzt hier mitliest oder schreibt, nix zu tun hätte und am verzweifeln ist, weil WoW nicht geht *rofl*


Ich war heut schon zu genüge draußen und bei der Hitze bringt mich nix mehr dazu, nochmal vor die Tür zu gehen, bis die Sonne am Horizont untergeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Btw.. wenn du so toll chillen kannst, dann bleib weg vom Rechner/Laptop    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lacrimea (10. Juli 2010)

ich wär ja für ne kuschelrunde bei dem ganzen Geflame


----------



## Hankbank (10. Juli 2010)

wen man das gratis spielzeit nennen darf immerhin haste ja dafür gezahlt das die server down sind ^^


----------



## Rasar (10. Juli 2010)

jetzt hänge ich schon seid 2min in der realm liste fest zum einloggen


----------



## Izara (10. Juli 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Natürlich?
> Wir waren mit Kolping Dompark erstmal ganze Zeit,
> da hab ich schon n drittel geraucht.
> Dann zuhause noch.. und wies dann in der Rofa ausschaut kannst dir ja vorstellen,
> war aber Lucky also kein Big Pack. ^^



Welche Rofa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tigerjunges (10. Juli 2010)

Rasar schrieb:


> Das ist wohl die Rache von Blizz wegen der Real ID geschichte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zerre (10. Juli 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Na da kann man sich richtig auspowern.




nee lieber nicht das grenzt dann ja schon an arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  da warte ich  bis es  ein bischen kühler ist  dann machts auch spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowoo (10. Juli 2010)

Auf Durotan is Dala richtig voll, sicher paar hundert Leute hier, also so schlimm kanns nicht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Izara (10. Juli 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Schreibt nicht so lange Beiträge, das überlese ich oft...


Ich kann nicht anders ^^


----------



## Putinbox (10. Juli 2010)

Für solche Momente ist der Authenticator er eine Behinderung anstatt eine Hilfe;D


----------



## Izara (10. Juli 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Augsburg


in ludwigsburg gibts auch ne Rofa ^^


----------



## Hit Boy (10. Juli 2010)

Anglus schrieb:


> Achja,und auch dir nochmal.Deine 13 Euro im MOnat sind nur dafür da das du die Server überhaupt benutzen darfst,nicht mehr und nicht weniger.Du hast also keinen Anspruch auf irgendwas wenn die server mal down sind solange es nicht länger als 72 Stunden sind,dann gibts Gratisspielzeit.



Ich glaube, Dir bekommt die Hitze nicht, denn Du widersprichst Dich letzendlich selbst.

1. Die 13 Euro bezahle ich dafür, dass ich die Server nutzen kann, richtig?

2. Kann ich zur Zeit die Server nutzen? Nein! Im Prinzip bezahle ich die 13 Euro also gerade dafür, dass ich die Server NICHT nutzen kann, also kann mir NIEMAND das Recht abstreiten, mich darüber aufzuregen, dass KEINE Leistung erbracht wird, für die ich 13 Euro im Monat zahle, die aber laut AGB mir zur Verfügung gestellt wird. 

Klar, die AGB sagen dann in diesem Film, dass es zumutbar wäre, dass es schon mal bis zu 72 Stunden dauern kann, bis ein Server oder mehrere Server wieder funktionieren, aber trotzdem kann es nicht sein, dass Blizzard nichts zum aktuellen Problem schreibt, außer, dass die Log-In Server überlastet sind. Das merken die Spieler schon von selbst.


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (10. Juli 2010)

Heydu schrieb:


> ja ne oder?
> das kotzt mich echt an...
> für das zahlen wir alle? was soll der mist? die sollen verdammt noch mal endlich mal neue server zulegen!
> :-/



Meine Güte... Da sind die Loginserver mal ausgelastet und hier schreien gleich wieder tausende von verzweifelten Kids das sie sich nicht einloggen können... Es gibt dazu ja nun schon mehr als genug Beiträge im Offiziellen WOW Forum. Wenn ihr schon ne Welle machen wollt dann bitte dort. Denn wenn da wer was dran ändert dann sicher nicht Buffed... Schaut mal aus dem Fenster, das helle da draußen was euch zwingt die Augen zu zu kneifen ist Sonne. Die is nich schlimm und tut auch nix. Also ruft euren Kumpel (vorzugsweise Heiler wegen der gefährlichen Sonne) an und geht mit ihm irgendwo an nen See... Ihr werdet doch noch andere Möglichkeiten haben diesen Tag zu überstehen oder? Schnappt euch eure Freundin und sorgt für weitere zahlende Blizzard kunden. Auch das wär ne nich all zu unangenehme Möglichkeit die zeit hinter sich zu bringen und das gute daran wäre dann das ihr mit dem neuen zahlenden Kunden auch in Zukunft bei jedem Server down prima die Zeit hinter euch bringt^^


----------



## wowoo (10. Juli 2010)

Putinbox schrieb:


> Für solche Momente ist der Authenticator er eine Behinderung anstatt eine Hilfe;D



Gratis PC Authenticator FTW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da kann man man die Zahlen mit einem Klick kopieren und einfügen


----------



## Marc123 (10. Juli 2010)

also ich bin endlich drinne, ist jmd vom server sen'jin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SchamifurorFrostwolf (10. Juli 2010)

Minischwenk schrieb:


> Also bei mir gehts wieder, ka was ihr habt^^



NOOOOIIIINN!!!! 

Bin jez auch drinne aber was ist ? Hab mich gestern extra ausgeloggt in Sturmgipfel in dem Gebiet wo der Tlpd öfters ma spawnt (Zeitverlorener Protodrache ) da Server gestern schon scheiße instabil waren....So was ist ? ich logge ein freu mich ne runde zu drehen ein paar erze zu farmen und evtl. den TLPD zu sehen....Plötzlich kommt mein derbes omfggitsdarixololol makro ...Ich guck mich um da liegt der drei meter unter mir an meinen füßen TOT!!!  

Der ally natürlich voll glücklich über mir und macht einen auf /lol  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da denkt man sich nur FU BLIZZ


----------



## SchamifurorFrostwolf (10. Juli 2010)

Minischwenk schrieb:


> Also bei mir gehts wieder, ka was ihr habt^^



NOOOOIIIINN!!!! 

Bin jez auch drinne aber was ist ? Hab mich gestern extra ausgeloggt in Sturmgipfel in dem Gebiet wo der Tlpd öfters ma spawnt (Zeitverlorener Protodrache ) da Server gestern schon scheiße instabil waren....So was ist ? ich logge ein freu mich ne runde zu drehen ein paar erze zu farmen und evtl. den TLPD zu sehen....Plötzlich kommt mein derbes omfggitsdarixololol makro ...Ich guck mich um da liegt der drei meter unter mir an meinen füßen TOT!!!  

Der ally natürlich voll glücklich über mir und macht einen auf /lol  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da denkt man sich nur FU BLIZZ


----------



## Benegeserit (10. Juli 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> <br />Solltet ihr ne Freundin haben, jetzt ist der richtige Zeitpunkt für Zärtlichkeiten gekommen. Ihr habt Zeit, los.<br />


zu warm^^

gibts eigentlich nen erfolg dafür wie oft man einlogen muss, bis man drin is? 

vor 2 stunden war ich drin, war dann einkaufen und wollt jetzt wieder rein, aber geht nimmer *motz*


----------



## TommyPV (10. Juli 2010)

Huhu,


Putinbox schrieb:


> Für solche Momente ist der Authenticator er eine Behinderung anstatt eine Hilfe;D


aber sowas von !!!!!!
Wird Zeit das WoW Freeware wird, für sowas Geld verlangen ist eine Frechheit !


----------



## Hugo51 (10. Juli 2010)

Mich nervt mittlerweile dieses Login - Problem bei Blizzard.
Wir bezahlen jeden Monat schön brav unsere Account - Gebühren
und was macht Blizzard, sie spielen immer nur neue Spiele - Updats ein.
Die zu immer neuen Probleme führen, neustes Problem der Einlogserver steht
nicht mit voller Leistung zur Verfügung.

Ich findet das nicht in Ordnung, das Blizzard für eine Leistung bezahlt wird,
die nur zum Teil erbracht wird.

Hugo51


----------



## Izara (10. Juli 2010)

Benegeserit schrieb:


> zu warm^^
> 
> gibts eigentlich nen erfolg dafür wie oft man einlogen muss, bis man drin is?
> 
> vor 2 stunden war ich drin, war dann einkaufen und wollt jetzt wieder rein, aber geht nimmer *motz*


same here ^^ das nächste mal lass ich mein Laptop einfach laufen und überhitzen *grml*


----------



## Anglus (10. Juli 2010)

Hit schrieb:


> Ich glaube, Dir bekommt die Hitze nicht, denn Du widersprichst Dich letzendlich selbst.
> 
> 1. Die 13 Euro bezahle ich dafür, dass ich die Server nutzen kann, richtig?
> 
> ...



Ich hab ja nicht gesagt das es besonders logisch ist aber so ist nunmal die Lage.Solange die Server nicht 3 Tage down sind können wir eh nix machen,nix verlangen also was solls.
Weiss sowieso nicht was alle haben.Ausser heute und klar als Patch 3.3.5 raus kam kleine Probleme aber ansonsten noch nie Probleme mit lags,dcs oder so gehabt.Also ich kann mich über Blizz nicht beschweren.

mfg


----------



## zerre (10. Juli 2010)

hier mal  bischen was zum entspannen bei dem wetter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzhXwk0DjtI


----------



## Izara (10. Juli 2010)

Hugo51 schrieb:


> Mich nervt mittlerweile dieses Login - Problem bei Blizzard.
> Wir bezahlen jeden Monat schön brav unsere Account - Gebühren
> und was macht Blizzard, sie spielen immer nur neue Spiele - Updats ein.
> Die zu immer neuen Probleme führen, neustes Problem der Einlogserver steht
> ...


motz nicht rum, vllt ist ja nur n Praktikant übern Kabel gestolpert, hat dabei nen Server genukt und nun müssen sie den Mist ausbaden. Der Prakti hat natürlich keine Prakti-Stelle mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hit Boy (10. Juli 2010)

SpecialFighter84 schrieb:


> Meine Güte... Da sind die Loginserver mal ausgelastet und hier schreien gleich wieder tausende von verzweifelten Kids das sie sich nicht einloggen können... Es gibt dazu ja nun schon mehr als genug Beiträge im Offiziellen WOW Forum. Wenn ihr schon ne Welle machen wollt dann bitte dort. Denn wenn da wer was dran ändert dann sicher nicht Buffed... Schaut mal aus dem Fenster, das helle da draußen was euch zwingt die Augen zu zu kneifen ist Sonne. Die is nich schlimm und tut auch nix. Also ruft euren Kumpel (vorzugsweise Heiler wegen der gefährlichen Sonne) an und geht mit ihm irgendwo an nen See... Ihr werdet doch noch andere Möglichkeiten haben diesen Tag zu überstehen oder? Schnappt euch eure Freundin und sorgt für weitere zahlende Blizzard kunden. Auch das wär ne nich all zu unangenehme Möglichkeit die zeit hinter sich zu bringen und das gute daran wäre dann das ihr mit dem neuen zahlenden Kunden auch in Zukunft bei jedem Server down prima die Zeit hinter euch bringt^^



1. Das ist ein Diskussionsforum zum Thema WoW, also werden wir uns ja wohl noch aussuchen dürfen, wo wir unsere Meinung kundtun, oder nicht? Ich bin mir auch sicher, dass so einige von Blizzard auch hier mitlesen.

2. Wie soviele, die sich darüber beschweren, dass anscheinend für viele Spieler die Welt unter geht, nur weil sie sich mal nicht einloggen können und dies nicht verstehen können, hast Du nicht verstanden, dass es vielen hier eigentlich nur darum geht, dass aktuell das Preis/Leistungs-Verhältniss von 13 Euro im Monat nicht zu Gunsten der Spieler verteilt ist.


----------



## DiDibew (10. Juli 2010)

Hugo51 schrieb:


> Mich nervt mittlerweile dieses Login - Problem bei Blizzard.
> Wir bezahlen jeden Monat schön brav unsere Account - Gebühren
> und was macht Blizzard, sie spielen immer nur neue Spiele - Updats ein.
> Die zu immer neuen Probleme führen, neustes Problem der Einlogserver steht
> nicht mit voller Leistung zur Verfügung.



Und mit Cataclysm wirds noch schlimmer. Die Server sind doch pro Patch wackliger auf den Beinen.


----------



## ByronOrc (10. Juli 2010)

Hit schrieb:


> Klar, die AGB sagen dann in diesem Film, dass es zumutbar wäre, dass es schon mal bis zu 72 Stunden dauern kann, bis ein Server oder mehrere Server wieder funktionieren, aber trotzdem kann es nicht sein, dass Blizzard nichts zum aktuellen Problem schreibt, außer, dass die Log-In Server überlastet sind. Das merken die Spieler schon von selbst.




Öh, was erwartest du?

Sollen die Techniker lieber Seitenlange ServerLogs posten mit denen vielleicht 2-3% der Community etwas anfangen können oder sich lieber darum kümmern das Problem zu beheben?
Und dieses Sinnlose gelaber von wegen "Ich bezahl 13 Euro und dann funzt es nicht" - Empfehlt doch Server, die nie ausfallen bei der Datenmenge und Last, der die Server ausgesetzt sind oder .. wenn man keine Ahnung hat... ihr wißt schon.


----------



## Izara (10. Juli 2010)

facebook hat total lustige Flashgames 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wer so gaaaar nix zu tun hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyatrian (10. Juli 2010)

nur mal so am rande:  Server können bicgt buggy sein sie sind höchstens überlastet


----------



## metera (10. Juli 2010)

Izara schrieb:


> motz nicht rum, vllt ist ja nur n Praktikant übern Kabel gestolpert, hat dabei nen Server genukt und nun müssen sie den Mist ausbaden. Der Prakti hat natürlich keine Prakti-Stelle mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne der praktikan hat Kaffee.. ähm Eistee über den login server gekippt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lacrimea (10. Juli 2010)

ich bin heute Nacht aufgewacht gegen 3 Uhr und hatte nen Krampf im Bein


----------



## Nurmengard (10. Juli 2010)

Man bezahlt die 13 Euro um einen Charakter erstellen zu dürfen und diesen zu spielen, wenn die Server down sind, macht auch nix, beim mir steht: Es konnte keine Verbindung aufgebaut werden, ich versuchs ab und zu nochmal, mal schaun, vl klappts ja =)


----------



## Geras (10. Juli 2010)

DiDibew schrieb:


> Und mit Cataclysm wirds noch schlimmer. Die Server sind doch pro Patch wackliger auf den Beinen.



Da hast du wohl einige der größeren Classicpatches nicht mitgekriegt, bzw die erstn noch zu BC, da haben teilweise die Server ne Woche nicht mehr richtig funktioniert, in WOTLK sind bisher die meisten Patchvorgänge fast reibungslos verlaufen, und die meisten Beschwerden, der Patch sei nicht installierbar, waren auf defekte Hardware zurückzuführen, die bei kleinen Datenmengen zwar nicht auffallen, aber bei solchen Datenmengen mit denen WoW arbeitet schon...


----------



## ByronOrc (10. Juli 2010)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> nur mal so am rande: Server können bicgt buggy sein sie sind höchstens überlastet




ahja...


----------



## Hit Boy (10. Juli 2010)

ByronOrc schrieb:


> Öh, was erwartest du?
> 
> Sollen die Techniker lieber Seitenlange ServerLogs posten mit denen vielleicht 2-3% der Community etwas anfangen können oder sich lieber darum kümmern das Problem zu beheben?
> Und dieses Sinnlose gelaber von wegen "Ich bezahl 13 Euro und dann funzt es nicht" - Empfehlt doch Server, die nie ausfallen bei der Datenmenge und Last, der die Server ausgesetzt sind oder .. wenn man keine Ahnung hat... ihr wißt schon.



1. Ich erwarte eine Mitteilung, mit der kurz gesagt wird, was genau los ist und ob es absehbar ist, wie lange die Herausforderung besteht. 

2. Ich kann keinen Server empfehlen, wenn mich nichtmal einloggen kann? Hallo, Logik? 

3. Ich wiederhole mich ungerne, aber wenn Du im Monat z.b. 10 Euro für eine Flatrate auf dem Handy bezahlst und Du könntest z.B. 12 Stunden nicht telefonieren - würdest Du Dich nicht darüber aufregen, weil Du die Leistung, für die Du schließlich ja bezahlt hast, nicht nutzen kannst?


----------



## DeadAngel (10. Juli 2010)

Ach jetzt muss ich mich doch mit meinem RL beschäftigen -.- xD

PS: Jetzt geht gar nix mehr bei mir xD


----------



## Yatas (10. Juli 2010)

Wie kann denn der Server überlastet sein hab gedacht es wäre so viele in der Sonne bei 38 Grad oder etwa doch nicht?


----------



## Benegeserit (10. Juli 2010)

komme rein, geht wohl wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sampler1 (10. Juli 2010)

Da will man sich mal nach paar Monaten einloggen, dann sowas...

EDIT: Jetzt wo ich es schreibe gehts wieder toll ne xD


----------



## readmore.Pascal (10. Juli 2010)

Haha jz geht der Server wieder und ich geh jz in Garten grillen

Danke für den netten Zockvormittag Blizz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## metera (10. Juli 2010)

Bin auch grade wieder rein gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## peppa90 (10. Juli 2010)

Gehen wieder, ab mit euch zocken! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anglus (10. Juli 2010)

Hit schrieb:


> 1. Ich erwarte eine Mitteilung, mit der kurz gesagt wird, was genau los ist und ob es absehbar ist, wie lange die Herausforderung besteht.
> 
> 2. Ich kann keinen Server empfehlen, wenn mich nichtmal einloggen kann? Hallo, Logik?
> 
> 3. Ich wiederhole mich ungerne, aber wenn Du im Monat z.b. 10 Euro für eine Flatrate auf dem Handy bezahlst und Du könntest z.B. 12 Stunden nicht telefonieren - würdest Du Dich nicht darüber aufregen, weil Du die Leistung, für die Du schließlich ja bezahlt hast, nicht nutzen kannst?



Klar ist das ärgerlich und das man sich aufregt deswegen ok aber völlig sinnlos denn es bringt eh nix also warum sich den Stress machen und darüber aufregen?Es ändert eh nix und die Server sind auch nicht schneller wieder da nur weil ihr euch aufregt.Keep Cool und gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

mfg


----------



## Hasse (10. Juli 2010)

So komme auch wieder rein....^^


----------



## DiDibew (10. Juli 2010)

Benegeserit schrieb:


> komme rein, geht wohl wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kann ich bestätigen. Geht bei mir auch wieder normal einloggen mit Authenticator


----------



## Izara (10. Juli 2010)

metera schrieb:


> Ne der praktikan hat Kaffee.. ähm Eistee über den login server gekippt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


^^ wenn nicht er, dann war's die Putzfrau!


----------



## Ulli22 (10. Juli 2010)

ich esse heimlich blumen


----------



## ByronOrc (10. Juli 2010)

Hit schrieb:


> 1. Ich erwarte eine Mitteilung, mit der kurz gesagt wird, was genau los ist und ob es absehbar ist, wie lange die Herausforderung besteht.
> 
> 2. Ich kann keinen Server empfehlen, wenn mich nichtmal einloggen kann? Hallo, Logik?
> 
> 3. Ich wiederhole mich ungerne, aber wenn Du im Monat z.b. 10 Euro für eine Flatrate auf dem Handy bezahlst und Du könntest z.B. 12 Stunden nicht telefonieren - würdest Du Dich nicht darüber aufregen, weil Du die Leistung, für die Du schließlich ja bezahlt hast, nicht nutzen kannst?




1. Absehbar ist sowas selten.

2. einfach nur ROOOFLLL

3. dann tu es nicht.


----------



## Klos1 (10. Juli 2010)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> nur mal so am rande: Server können bicgt buggy sein sie sind höchstens überlastet



Ein Server kann sehr wohl buggy sein, denn anders als vermutet, ist der Server im eigentlichen Sinne nicht die Hardware, sondern eine Software, die darauf läuft. Und Software kann immer buggy sein.


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (10. Juli 2010)

Hit schrieb:


> 1. Das ist ein Diskussionsforum zum Thema WoW, also werden wir uns ja wohl noch aussuchen dürfen, wo wir unsere Meinung kundtun, oder nicht? _*Ich bin mir auch sicher, dass so einige von Blizzard auch hier mitlesen.*_ _<<<Die haben ja sicher auch nix anderes zu tun als sich auch hier noch den Schrott der Community rein zu tun^^_
> 
> 2. Wie soviele, die sich darüber beschweren, dass anscheinend für viele Spieler die Welt unter geht, nur weil sie sich mal nicht einloggen können und dies nicht verstehen können, _*hast Du nicht verstanden, dass es vielen hier eigentlich nur darum geht, dass aktuell das Preis/Leistungs-Verhältniss von 13 Euro im Monat nicht zu Gunsten der Spieler verteilt ist.*_ _<<<Dann sollte man sich doch mal überlegen das es nunmal zu Problemen kommen kann wenn man die Server auf etwas wie Cata vorbereitet. Denn ich denke das es irgendwie damit zusammen hängt. Das is ja nich nur mal eben ein Addon sondern im Grunde ein Komplett neus Spiel, da die alte Welt komplett umgeworfen werden musste. Also einfach mal die füße still halten und sich darauf freuen was uns in Cata alles erwartet^^_


----------



## Martok352 (10. Juli 2010)

is alles toll mit servern =)


----------



## Izara (10. Juli 2010)

Hit schrieb:


> 2. Ich kann keinen Server empfehlen, wenn mich nichtmal einloggen kann? Hallo, Logik?


soweit ich das verstanden hab, meinte er wohl, du sollst Blizzard ein paar Server nennen, die nie ausfallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 d.h. du sollst ihnen Hersteller etc nennen, damit sie nie wieder ausgelastete Server haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Izara (10. Juli 2010)

Ulli22 schrieb:


> Haltet mal bitte getrost eure Fresse, danke.



wow, du hast gerade das Niveau des Handelschannels von Anub'arak erreicht. GZ!


----------



## Hit Boy (10. Juli 2010)

Anglus schrieb:


> Klar ist das ärgerlich und das man sich aufregt deswegen ok aber völlig sinnlos denn es bringt eh nix also warum sich den Stress machen und darüber aufregen?Es ändert eh nix und die Server sind auch nicht schneller wieder da nur weil ihr euch aufregt.Keep Cool und gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich rege mich auch eher über die Leute auf, die es nicht verstehen können, dass es Leute gibt, für die 13 Euro im Monat viel Geld sind und deswegen auch eine entsprechende Leistung erwarten. Es gibt sogar Leute, die finden das lächerlich und das den Menschen gegenüber, die sich über dieser Server-Problematik aufregen, einfach nur unfair, denn jeder hat das gute Rechte sich über Dinge aufzuregen, wenn die nicht so laufen, wie sie laufen sollten.

Dafür jemanden praktisch jemanden an den Pranger zu stellen und sich darüber aufzuregen, ist im Prinzip genauso so schlimm.


----------



## BeSp (10. Juli 2010)

Uhh, die Server ließen sich max. 12h nicht zum Einloggen überreden. Jetzt habt ihr umgerechnet weniger als 0,25€ von euren extrom hohen 13€Monatsgebühr eingebüßt. Am besten mal bei Blizzard anrufen und sich beschweren! Vllt. kann sich der eine oder andere von der kulanzen Zurückerstattung ne halbe Kugel Eis leisten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Outi (10. Juli 2010)

gääähn ^^ jetzt wirds hier aber low ^^


----------



## Lacrimea (10. Juli 2010)

Juhu es funzt! Bin mal zocken ;D


----------



## Hit Boy (10. Juli 2010)

ByronOrc schrieb:


> 1. Absehbar ist sowas selten.
> 
> 2. einfach nur ROOOFLLL
> 
> 3. dann tu es nicht.



1. Wenn es nicht absehbar ist, könnte man das trotzdem in einer Mitteilung schreiben. 

2. Wenn mir so ein unverständlicher Satz vorgegeben wird...

3. Schön, wie hier Fragen beantwortet werden, die ggf. ja dazu führen könnten, dass man zugibt, dass es durchaus ärgerlich ist, wenn eine Leistung für eine längere Zeit nicht erbracht wurde, für die man eine monatliche Gebühr zahlt.


----------



## Hellraiser-Cuba Libre (10. Juli 2010)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Wie ich aus gewöhnlich zuverlässig unterrichteten Kreisen erfuhr, ist Blizzard das ständige Gemeckere über längere Ausfallzeiten, auch durch angebliche "Wartungsarbeiten", leid und will nun das Anspruchsniveau der Spieler drastisch zurückschrauben.
> 
> Aus diesem Grund wird Blizzard in den kommenden Wochen die sich selbst in den Geschäftsbedingungen genehmigte Ausfallzeit von insgesamt *72 Stunden pro Woche* maximal ausnutzen.
> 
> ...



da is was dran.

Hab auch gehört, dass die 24 stunden "wartung" in den letzten wochen für betriebsausflüge von blizzard europe genutzt wurden...


----------



## samsky (10. Juli 2010)

Also meiner meinung nach, darf man blizzard hierbei nicht beschuldigen, weil das immer passieren kann, aber was sie machen könnten, wäre ihr kunden zu informieren....

ich hab bis vor kurzem Eve online gespielt und dort wurde einem genau gesagt, was los ist, wie langs vorraussichtlich noch dauert, und es wurdem einem sogar die hardware-technischen daten gegeben,

und zuletzte: auf der einen seite tut blizzard abzocken, aber naja bei welchem guten produkt ist das nicht der fall??? (siehe apple als vergleich^^)


----------



## Myce (10. Juli 2010)

LAWL ALDA WIE SIE ALLE ANTWORTEN ÜÜÜÜ ICH KANN NICHT ZOCKEN!!!!
STEHT AUCH BEIM EINLOGGEN DA DAS DER LOGINSERVER BUSY IST IHR BAUERN!!!!
ABER GLEICH THREAD STARTEN UND RUMHEULEN DAS MAN NICHT SPIELEN KANN LAWL!!!!!


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (10. Juli 2010)

Hit schrieb:


> 1. Wenn es nicht absehbar ist, könnte man das trotzdem in einer Mitteilung schreiben.
> 
> 2. Wenn mir so ein unverständlicher Satz vorgegeben wird...
> 
> 3. Schön, wie hier Fragen beantwortet werden, die ggf. ja dazu führen könnten, dass man zugibt, dass es durchaus ärgerlich ist, wenn eine Leistung für eine längere Zeit nicht erbracht wurde, für die man eine monatliche Gebühr zahlt.



Hit Boy... LOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Aranshi (10. Juli 2010)

wieos macht ihr immer wegen der gleichen scheiße nen neuen thread auf?? allein heute nacht gabs schon 3 dazu


----------



## ByronOrc (10. Juli 2010)

Aranshi schrieb:


> wieos macht ihr immer wegen der gleichen scheiße nen neuen thread auf?? allein heute nacht gabs schon 3 dazu



Mitteilungsbedürnisse?^^


----------



## Hit Boy (10. Juli 2010)

Myce schrieb:


> LAWL ALDA WIE SIE ALLE ANTWORTEN ÜÜÜÜ ICH KANN NICHT ZOCKEN!!!!
> STEHT AUCH BEIM EINLOGGEN DA DAS DER LOGINSERVER BUSY IST IHR BAUERN!!!!
> ABER GLEICH THREAD STARTEN UND RUMHEULEN DAS MAN NICHT SPIELEN KANN LAWL!!!!!



Das stand aber heute morgen noch nicht da, als der Thread eröffnet wurde! So, jetzt kommst Du?

EDIT: Irgendetwas stimmt mit Deiner Tastatur nicht, sie schreibt nur in Caps-Lock...


----------



## Cazor (10. Juli 2010)

Myce schrieb:


> LAWL ALDA WIE SIE ALLE ANTWORTEN ÜÜÜÜ ICH KANN NICHT ZOCKEN!!!!
> STEHT AUCH BEIM EINLOGGEN DA DAS DER LOGINSERVER BUSY IST IHR BAUERN!!!!
> ABER GLEICH THREAD STARTEN UND RUMHEULEN DAS MAN NICHT SPIELEN KANN LAWL!!!!!




DAS sieht extrem bäuerlich aus und ich denke mal, das riecht auch so.


----------



## Anglus (10. Juli 2010)

So da ja die Server seit ein paar Stunden wieder funktionieren denke ich mal alle sind wieder zufrieden und glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)). Viel Spass beim zocken.


----------



## BeSp (10. Juli 2010)

Wie schnell hier wieder Ruhe einkehrt wenn der Pöbel bei Laune gehalten werden kann durch einfachste Mittel *g*


----------



## Ziceeth (15. Juli 2010)

But i can do this all on my own 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeusExMachina (15. Juli 2010)

8.18h... schon wieder????


----------



## Cuore80 (15. Juli 2010)

Scheint so, bei mir haut es auch nicht hin!


----------



## Moktheshock (15. Juli 2010)

DeusExMachina schrieb:


> 8.18h... schon wieder????



die welt geht unter ...... rennt um euer leben der Server Cataclysm steht bevor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## indi92 (15. Juli 2010)

jo schonwieder-.-


----------



## Bewegungsfreund (15. Juli 2010)

Ich hab auch keine Chance mich anzumelden...


----------



## rufuros (15. Juli 2010)

hallo
 scheint so das die wieder bugy sind, gestern hatte ich selbe probs beim raiden, und sie haben sich noch ein scherz gemacht, indem sie sagten ich stehe nackt in dala!
in letzter zeit scheint blizz nicht mehr zu wissen was sie machen.


----------



## NolunaOne (15. Juli 2010)

Wäre wohl Sinnlos sich jetzt aufzuregen....^^

Guten Morgen btw.

Naja mal schauen wann wieder irgendwas geht...Ich hab ja frei *hust*

Jemand Frühstück? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flachtyp (15. Juli 2010)

Langsam wirds mal Zeit für ne kleine Entschädigung wegen der ganzen Probs.


----------



## NONES (15. Juli 2010)

Es ist ja jezt schon jeden tag irgend ein problem das man nicht zocken kann


----------



## GloraX (15. Juli 2010)

Diese Probleme sind langsam zum kotzen.
Wozu zahlt man? Wollte nur vor der Arbeit mit den Rabenfürsten farmen, aber neeein <.<


----------



## Saldor11 (15. Juli 2010)

gut dann fahr ich nun doch fix nach münchen, nützt ja nix^^


----------



## colll (15. Juli 2010)

also mir is ja eig egal ob ich zocken kann oder nicht das einzigste was mich ärgert is das ich für die zeit bezahlt habe aber es nicht nutzen kann hoffe blizz gibt wieder frei tage


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (15. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen an alle die auch nicht zocken können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyringsoul (15. Juli 2010)

NolunaOne schrieb:


> Wäre wohl Sinnlos sich jetzt aufzuregen....^^
> 
> Jemand Frühstück?
> 
> ...



ähm jaa.. klar... gerne sogar ... *ggäähhnn und an den tisch flitzt*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## metera (15. Juli 2010)

ja habe auch das problem...


----------



## NolunaOne (15. Juli 2010)

Stimmt, im Moment ist es wirklich schlimm, bei uns vergeht auch kein Tag wo es mal nicht Ruckelt(was ja nichtmal ganz so schlimm ist) oder eben einfach mal nichts geht.

Aber ändern kann man das kaum, solang wir zahlen, ist Blizz doch zufrieden...Stürmen wir das "Blizz Lager".... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Kaffee in die Runde reich*


----------



## martiko (15. Juli 2010)

Yep,
geht mal wieder gar nix... tolle Leistung, Blizz...


----------



## amse (15. Juli 2010)

bei mir geht auch nix. :-(
kann man nur hoffen das die probs seit diesem blöden und unsinnigen real id und server übergreifent chatten patch bald behoben sind.
btw. wer von euch hat seit dem patch auch immer wieder im raid kurze lags bzw standbilder von bis zu 2 sec?? an meinem rechner kanns ned liegen der reicht locker für wow aus.

mfg amse


----------



## Karanoster (15. Juli 2010)

Erstmal guten Morgen zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist echt schlimm , man möchte was machen und was ist , geht net  ... die Frage mit dem Zahlen ist berechtigt inzwischen laufen die free - MMO´s außer RoM alle besser xD 

In diesem Sinne Blizz wach auf und schaff was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



PS : Alle die das lesen , wenn ihr euch später Ingame beschwert bekommt ihr auch den Extra-Tag  , aber man muss sich schon beschweren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mach ich auch immer hab schon gut Tage gesammelt ^^


----------



## Abbendis (15. Juli 2010)

nimm mich mit nach münchen !! ^^ 
ja hofe auch das wir entschädigt werden


----------



## Hasabär (15. Juli 2010)

Maaaan! Da will man seit mehreren Wochen wieder mal WoW zocken da gehts net^^
Naja...Will BETA!


----------



## amse (15. Juli 2010)

mal ehrlich lieber 2tage ned zocken udn kein ersatz, und dafür haben sie die probs behoben.
als 2tage ersatz und jeden tag ne andere sche... die die freude am spiel verdirbt.
habe gestern beim lk den raid gewipt weil als er entweihen gecastet hat ich ein knapp 2 sec standbild hatte und mitten im entweihen stand.


----------



## Fußnote 4.0 (15. Juli 2010)

Morgen allerseits

Da hat wohl die Putzfrau den Stecker gezogen, um Staub zu saugen


----------



## Flachtyp (15. Juli 2010)

Die Server stehen doch in Schweden, oder ? Was issn da schonwieder los ? Elch-Murmeltier-Invasion, oder was ? ^^


----------



## McBratenInnaRöhre (15. Juli 2010)

morgen... meine mutter rief mich grad auch erstmal an sie komme nicht in wow rein... im urlaub am frühen morgen gääähn*
aber naja auch wir beide kommen nicht rein... bei mir is nix mit 2-3 min warten is immer das selbe...es geht nich^^


----------



## Cyringsoul (15. Juli 2010)

Karanoster schrieb:


> PS : Alle die das lesen , wenn ihr euch später Ingame beschwert bekommt ihr auch den Extra-Tag , aber man muss sich schon beschweren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




öhm... für Blondinen .... du schreibst nen GM Ticket und "motzt" da nen bisschen und bekommst dann nen extra Tag?

*auf Kaffee suche geht*


----------



## Nyrael (15. Juli 2010)

Oh Mann ... Ich versteh nicht was die Loginserver dauernd haben. Kann doch nicht sein, dass die nach 6 Jahren Erfahrung das Betriebssystem so oft an die Wand fahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...oder dass alle zwei Tage ein Blade im Serverschrank abraucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Fremder123 (15. Juli 2010)

Seit wann gehts denn nicht? Hab vorhin vor Arbeit noch anderthalb Stündchen bis dreiviertel sieben gespielt und da ging alles einwandfrei, gestern Abend genauso.


----------



## Secondimpact (15. Juli 2010)

Ne ich glaub Blizz ist der Meinung das wir mehr in die Sonne gehen sollten bei diesem schönen Wetter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McBratenInnaRöhre (15. Juli 2010)

wie sieht das eigentlich mit dem neuen freunde-system bei euch aus?

steht da auch bei euch öfter "Battle.net ist nicht verfügbar ! und zeigt dann eure per e-mail adresse hinzugefügten freunde nicht an? ich meine ok gestern war mittwoch und nich heute... aber das häufte sich gestern und mein dc gestern war ich auch nich grade an einer geringen anzahl... vl bastel die da wieder mal rum^^


----------



## Nimbe (15. Juli 2010)

Nyrael schrieb:


> Oh Mann ... Ich versteh nicht was die Loginserver dauernd haben. Kann doch nicht sein dass die nach 6 Jahren Erfahrung das Betriebssystem so oft an die Wand fahren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tja die haben halt nur die größten volldeppen von den Unis geholt. Andere Online Spiele schaffens doch auch größtenteils ohne PRobleme und ausgerechnet bei DEM Spiel überhaupt passiert sowas immer scheiß versager in Paris kann man da nur sagen -.-

So oft wie´s in letzter Zeit wieder vorkommt isses ne Frechheit


----------



## McBratenInnaRöhre (15. Juli 2010)

wie sieht das eigentlich mit dem neuen freunde-system bei euch aus?

steht da auch bei euch öfter "Battle.net ist nicht verfügbar ! und zeigt dann eure per e-mail adresse hinzugefügten freunde nicht an? ich meine ok gestern war mittwoch und nich heute... aber das häufte sich gestern und mein dc gestern war ich auch nich grade an einer geringen anzahl... vl bastel die da wieder mal rum^^







lol das hat er nun 2. gepostet?? loool^^


----------



## Britzie (15. Juli 2010)

naja ich hab mich eben auf meinen main geloggt wollt fix was vom twink holen und kam dann nimmer rein..... schöner blödsinn


----------



## Gidohra (15. Juli 2010)

Blizz könnte langsam mal sagen was los ist normalerweise müsste doch schon längst beim einloggen das Fenster aufgegangen sein wo sie sich entschuldigen und sagen bis wann es dauert


----------



## Nyrael (15. Juli 2010)

Secondimpact schrieb:


> Ne ich glaub Blizz ist der Meinung das wir mehr in die Sonne gehen sollten bei diesem schönen Wetter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also bei mir regnet es ...


----------



## Karanoster (15. Juli 2010)

Cyringsoul schrieb:


> öhm... für Blondinen .... du schreibst nen GM Ticket und "motzt" da nen bisschen und bekommst dann nen extra Tag?
> 
> *auf Kaffee suche geht*






Genau so siehts aus, da sie ja die Kundenzufriedenheit gewährleistet haben wollen , ging früher alleine , heute muss man was sagen^^ 


Schade eigentlich das des nicht mehr alleine geht ...


----------



## Tyalra (15. Juli 2010)

McBratenInnaRöhre schrieb:


> wie sieht das eigentlich mit dem neuen freunde-system bei euch aus?
> 
> steht da auch bei euch öfter "Battle.net ist nicht verfügbar ! und zeigt dann eure per e-mail adresse hinzugefügten freunde nicht an? ich meine ok gestern war mittwoch und nich heute... aber das häufte sich gestern und mein dc gestern war ich auch nich grade an einer geringen anzahl... vl bastel die da wieder mal rum^^



musst dann einfach nurmal deinen acc. neu einloggen dann geht das wieder..

und zum themea :

das nervt langsam.. da hat man mal urlaub und dann gehen die server tag für tag nicht -.-


----------



## Cazor (15. Juli 2010)

Jaja, das wird wohl langsam zu einem der Dinge, die dazu gehören und extrem abnerven.


----------



## trici176 (15. Juli 2010)

grummel da hat man einmal nen freien tag fu blizz

könnten doch mal von allein auf die idee kommen allen spielern mal ne gutschrift von paar tagen zukommen zu lassen oder ist das zuviel verlangt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunnerak (15. Juli 2010)

keine chance reinzukommen immo


----------



## Landray (15. Juli 2010)

Puh, bin ja ein bißchen erleichtert, dass ich nicht der einzige bin, der sich nicht einloggen kann.... Auf den ganzen Support-Seiten wollen sie einem ja immer erklären, dass man selber schuld ist.


----------



## Gyrth (15. Juli 2010)

Dachte schon, ich wäre der Einzige..

-.-


----------



## Loinus (15. Juli 2010)

Hmm nach ner Pause habe ich vorgehabt wieder zu spielen und was ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## amse (15. Juli 2010)

eigentlich ist ned wirklich blizz an dieser ganzen sache schuld. sondern die leute die immer rum heulen das dies und das gemacht werden soll. udn blizz versucht iwie immer wieder sachen hinzubekommen. und ich glaube mal ned das es so einfach ist alle server mit einander so zu verbinden das immer alles ohne probs funzt. (z.b.dungenfinder) haben sie ja auch nur gemacht weil viele geheult haben das es zu lange dauert weil kein tank oder heiler da ist für die ini. blizz hätte ja auch sagen können ist ned unser prob zieht auch nen tank oder heiler auf 80.
ok des mit dem serverübergreifen chatten und so müll ist absolut unnütz es gibt msn skyp usw. verstehe ned warum ich sowas beim zocken brauche entweder man zockt oder geht auf ieine chatter-seite.aber naja auch in dem bereich wurde scheinbar extrem rumgeheult und blizz hat versucht auch diesen wunsch zu erfüllen.
ergo an den meisten müll sind einfach nur die kunden selber schuld.
es gibt soviele sachen die blizz alleine in wotlk versucht hat der breiten masse recht zu machen und wundern braucht sich eigentlich keiner das es ned imer funzt.

würde das mimi mal aufhören das dies und das und jenes geändert gehört würden auch (so hoffe ich) die probleme mal in den griff gebracht werden.

mfg amse

P.s. wer rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten^^


----------



## Moktheshock (15. Juli 2010)

Nimbe schrieb:


> Tja die haben halt nur die größten volldeppen von den Unis geholt. Andere Online Spiele schaffens doch auch größtenteils ohne PRobleme und ausgerechnet bei DEM Spiel überhaupt passiert sowas immer scheiß versager in Paris kann man da nur sagen -.-
> 
> So oft wie´s in letzter Zeit wieder vorkommt isses ne Frechheit





leute mal ehrlich patch 4.0 ist vlt noch 3-4 monate entfernt, wenn ich an das chaos denke vor wotlk wo die server auch mitten im spiel einfach mal abgeraucht sin weil sie an den Servern wieder was geschraubt haben is das was zurzeit is eher harmlos^^.

oder noch besser ich kann mich an zeiten entsinnen da kamste ins game und warst der einzige pre 1.2 und so ^^ weil die andren net joinen konnten xD

also geht raus geniest eure Sommerferien oder euren Urlaub. ihr dürft mich auch gern bedauern weil ich net raus kann xD weil ich mim kaputten bein und ner sommergrippe daheim rumliegen muss ^^ *ironie* Spendenkonto und U.N hilfe sind schon angelaufen *ironie*


----------



## Hollterdipollter (15. Juli 2010)

dann wohl doch erstmal 2 Stunden McFit, vielleicht klappts ja danach :-D


----------



## Vanlinux (15. Juli 2010)

Nyrael schrieb:


> Also bei mir regnet es ...



du gluecklicher! ich will auch regen und vor allem will ichs kuehl und sonnenlos!


----------



## Shadria (15. Juli 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dz_yjpEFWxk&feature=player_embedded

....no comment! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Modradus (15. Juli 2010)

Es wäre ja schonmal nett von Blizz, wenn die etwas auf der Startseite schreiben würden das die logiin Server down sind oder so.


----------



## indi92 (15. Juli 2010)

DRIN!


----------



## New-Bee (15. Juli 2010)

geht wohl wieder


----------



## Bloodace (15. Juli 2010)

grrr extra früh aufgestanden um mehr zocken zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und jetzt sowas
erhebt euch meine tapferen kämpfer und kämpft mit an meiner Seite.... Blizzard wird fallen!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ne Spaß ... mir ist nur langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Landray (15. Juli 2010)

Shadria schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded
> 
> ....no comment!
> 
> ...



Haha!! genau so!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyringsoul (15. Juli 2010)

also .. ich kam grad wieder rein ... scheint ja wieder zu gehen .. viel spaß euch noch 

baba *winkZz


----------



## Cazor (15. Juli 2010)

bin drin


----------



## stefbert (15. Juli 2010)

*15.07.2010 	ca. 8:30*

Habe heute morgen mal wieder Login-Probleme ( bleibt bei dem Fenster "Verbindung hergestellt" hängen ),  irgendwie wird von Woche zu Woche der Zeitraum in dem man das Spiel nutzen kann immer kleiner. ( Unspielbarkeit durch Lags, erweiterte Wartungsarbeiten, Loginserverrobleme )


----------



## masch391 (15. Juli 2010)

"und täglich grüßt das murmeltier" wie letzten freitag und samstag, erst jet garnix, dann sind se überlastet, i schau ma so gegen 12 uhr wieder rein


----------



## Uranius (15. Juli 2010)

"Bei anderen Online RPG Spielen geht das doch auch immer!"
"FU Blizz!"
"Tut mal was!!!!"

*kopfschüttel*

1. Das ist zwar das Internet, aber würdet Ihr auch so mit einem Telefonsupport reden bzw. euren Mitmenschen? Wenn ja, arme Welt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Spiel Ihr alle anderen RPF Spiele so stark wie WoW? Oder woher wißt Ihr so genau, das es dort keine Ausfallzeiten gibt?
3. Euch ist die Größe von WoW doch bekannt oder? Je mehr Server, je mehr Backup wird gebraucht und je mehr Ausfallprobleme können auftreten.
4. Mal drüber nachgedacht, das es vielleicht nicht immer nur Blizzard ist, sondern ein Servicepartner der mal eben die Leitung blockiert? Verteilerstelle ausgefallen? Sowas gibt es. Ja wirklich.

Entspannt Euch mal.


----------



## Madrix00 (15. Juli 2010)

wow ist doch so ein erfolgreiches mmo und dann noch login bug das geht doch net :;D


----------



## xylios (15. Juli 2010)

Hm, eine fast schlaflose Nacht gehabt, weil ma wieder die Luft so heiß wie in einem Dampfbad war und auch kein bißchen Wind von draußen herrein wehte..........und dannn auch noch DAS^^.
Als alter Hase was WoW betrifft, weiß man, wenn der Ladebildschirm "Verbindung hergestellt" länger als 5 sec steht, da stimmt was nicht^^.
Kann ich ja normal ohne Probleme mit leben aber die Ungewissheit wann es eventuell mal wieder funktioniert, die nervt. Das wissen sie aber höchstwahrscheinlich selber nicht, hab manchmal das Gefühl als würde da dann irgendwelche Laien an irgendwelchen Steckern rumbasteln nach dem Moto: Probier den mal, der schaut ganz gut aus, der hat auch ne schöne Farbe.
Btw, ich bin glaube echt schon WoW geschädigt, heißt es die Nerfen oder die Nerven^^?


----------



## Marctoad (15. Juli 2010)

Hätte ich mich bloß net ausgeloggt *schnüff*


----------



## 50kaisa (15. Juli 2010)

Geht wieder .. bin grad reingekommen.

Mfg


----------



## Fears0me (15. Juli 2010)

Es geht doch wieder. o.O


----------



## DreiHaare (15. Juli 2010)

xylios schrieb:


> Hm, eine fast schlaflose Nacht gehabt, weil ma wieder die Luft so heiß wie in einem Dampfbad war und auch kein bißchen Wind von draußen herrein wehte..........und dannn auch noch DAS^^.
> Als alter Hase was WoW betrifft, weiß man, wenn der Ladebildschirm "Verbindung wird aufgebaut" länger als 5 sec steht, da stimmt was nicht^^.
> Kann ich ja normal ohne Probleme mit leben aber die Ungewissheit wann es eventuell mal wieder funktioniert, die nervt. Das wissen sie aber höchstwahrscheinlich selber nicht, hab manchmal das Gefühl als würde da dann irgendwelche *Leihen* an irgendwelchen Steckern rumbasteln nach dem Moto: Probier den mal, der schaut ganz gut aus, der hat auch ne schöne Farbe.
> Btw, ich bin glaube echt schon WoW geschädigt, heißt es die Nerfen oder die Nerven^^?




Auf jeden Fall heißt es LAIEN

Himmel


----------



## xylios (15. Juli 2010)

@ Drei Haare.........aehm, du hast ja recht^^.


----------



## Vanlinux (15. Juli 2010)

Fears0me schrieb:


> Es geht doch wieder. o.O



scheinbar net ueberall......


----------



## Leviathan666 (15. Juli 2010)

Und wieder fail.
Noch jemand Probleme beim einloggen gerade?


----------



## Vanlinux (15. Juli 2010)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Und wieder fail.
> Noch jemand Probleme beim einloggen gerade?



*artig aufzeigt* hier ich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Landray (15. Juli 2010)

Na toll, eben gings, wollte nur schnell addon installieren, und schon gehts nicht mehr. Es ist zum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karanoster (15. Juli 2010)

Uranius schrieb:


> "Bei anderen Online RPG Spielen geht das doch auch immer!"
> "FU Blizz!"
> "Tut mal was!!!!"
> 
> ...






zu 1 : Hast du den Support schonmal an der Strippe gehabt ? wenn nein dann bilde dir eine Meinung , rufe dort an und du wirst merken warum einige hier so abgehen ... (Unfreundlichkeiten und besserwisserei des support)


zu 2 : Es gibt nur ein Game neben WoW was noch schlimmer ist mit ausfallzeiten (RoM) über andere kann man sich net beschweren da in den Foren meist geschrieben wird was ist (nicht wie bei wow oder RoM)

zudem sind die meisten Games Free MMo´s da nimmt man das auch mal in Kauf , für wow blecht man .... 

zu 3 : Ja ist bekannt , aber wenn man eben so einen MIST baut wie Real-id kann dir jeder It-ler sagen das des net klappen wird weil sich die Server gegenseitig tod schießen , einfach nur sinnlos also

zu 4 : Selbst dann wäre Info mal besser als einfach NICHTS zu tun .... 

In diesem Sinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## metera (15. Juli 2010)

Bei mir gings auch ebend grade, ausgeloggt und wollte auf meinen 2t. Acc, Schon gehts nicht mehr :/


----------



## Landray (15. Juli 2010)

Karanoster schrieb:


> zu 4 : Selbst dann wäre Info mal besser als einfach NICHTS zu tun ....
> 
> In diesem Sinne
> 
> ...



/sign

denn nichts ist schlimmer als ungewissheit....


----------



## Zodttd (15. Juli 2010)

Es ist sinnlos zu warten.. ich geh jetzt erstmal in´s Freibad den Rentern ihr Revier streitig machen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belsina5 (15. Juli 2010)

ich komme auch nicht rein
langsam nervt es mich aber


----------



## _DJMike_ (15. Juli 2010)

Es ist doch immer das selbe ! Man freut sich auf seinen Urlaub will endlich mal wieder ne runde WoW zocken und was ist ?
Wieder mal Login Server der Probleme macht wenn nicht mehr ^^
schon langsam bereue ich es vorigen Samstag das abo zu verlängert haben ! 
Warum bezahlt man hier eigentlich noch für VOLLE MONATE
wenn man nicht mal ein volles Monat ohne ständige Probleme spielen kann ?

das kanns doch echt nicht mehr sein ! Die Leute bezahlen damit sie spielen können und im endeffekt wird ihnen ihre bezahlte spielzeit um einiges verkürzt


----------



## xylios (15. Juli 2010)

Hm,kommen wohl sehr viele nicht rein,garnichts los hier^^


----------



## darkjojo2005 (15. Juli 2010)

ist einfach nur zum kotzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duselette (15. Juli 2010)

ja also mich nervt das auch langsam an, obwohl ich ein geduldiger Mensch bin.

Ewig verlängerte Wartungsarbeiten, dann letzte Woche nachts der Bug mit den Loginservern, heute wieder...


----------



## Flyme (15. Juli 2010)

Moin Moin, spiele auf Gilneas,und ich komme noch noch nicht rein.
Grüße


----------



## Bushkila (15. Juli 2010)

Also mal im ernst ....
in anderen spielen die ich egspielt hab war es meist noch schlimmer wie bei wow.
ich denke da nur an SWG da hatten wir manchmal in einer woche an 4 tagen wartungsarbeiten und danach gingen die login server zusätzlich nicht wenn die server wieder da waren. ja und? wartet man eben.
ihr müsst alle mal denken das sind server, server da steckt technik hinter, richtig technik muss gewartet werden damit sie funktioniert, bei technik kann auch mal was kaputt gehen, krass oder? 

Und zu den ganzen leuten die so auf Blizz schimpfen das sind auch nur menschen und keine halbgötter und die haben auch subunternehmen und da kann auch mal was schief gehen.

also entspannt euch schimpft nicht auf blizz sondern holt euch nen kaffee und lest hier weiter im forum rum oder beschäftigt euch anders, gibt genug dinge 

so long


----------



## MarkusLloyd (15. Juli 2010)

wie immer warten und hoffen das die putze wieder den stecker vom login-server reinsteckt


----------



## Epicor (15. Juli 2010)

Und Blizz findets nicht mal der Mühe wert eine Message zu schreiben, obwohls jetzt schon seit 2 Stunden nicht mehr geht...

Und nein - ich bin nicht süchtig nach WoW, aber wenn ich für eine Dienstleistung bezahle, will ich diese auch in Anspruch nehmen können.
Bezahl ja auch nicht für meinen Mobilfunkvertrag, obwohl ich nie telefonieren kann..


----------



## Flyme (15. Juli 2010)

/sign !!


----------



## Tamîkus (15. Juli 2010)

ist wohl jemand über verbindungskabel gestolpert oder putzfrau hat den stecker rausgemacht für staubsauger ^^


----------



## Cayron (15. Juli 2010)

Flyme schrieb:


> Moin Moin, spiele auf Gilneas,und ich komme noch noch nicht rein.


----------



## Uranius (15. Juli 2010)

Karanoster schrieb:


> zu 1 : Hast du den Support schonmal an der Strippe gehabt ? wenn nein dann bilde dir eine Meinung , rufe dort an und du wirst merken warum einige hier so abgehen ... (Unfreundlichkeiten und besserwisserei des support)
> 
> 
> zu 2 : Es gibt nur ein Game neben WoW was noch schlimmer ist mit ausfallzeiten (RoM) über andere kann man sich net beschweren da in den Foren meist geschrieben wird was ist (nicht wie bei wow oder RoM)
> ...



zu 1: Jup habe ich. Super nett, haben mir perfekt und schnell geholfen. Nie Probleme gehabt.

zu 2: Naja, wenn alle anderen besser sind und umsonst, was willst Du noch hier? :-)

zu 3: Weil jeder It-ler ja voll den Durchblick in Blizzards IT hat, kann mir also jeder IT-ler sagen was da so vor sich geht? Höchst bemerkenswert. Übrigens, bin selbst IT-ler. Danke. :-)

zu 4: Zustimmung, Info wäre klasse, aber ehrlich gesagt ist mir lieber die arbeiten dran als zu informieren. Ok, das ist an den Haaren herbei gezogen, denn irgend ein Praktikant wird ja wohl kurz schreiben können: Sorry, is was kaputt, wir arbeiten dran. ^^

Nochmal zu 1: Warst Du mal Supportler? Also so Hotline Support? Ich mitunter schon. Was man sich da anhören muss ist von unverschähmt zu menschenverachtend. Wenn man da nicht ein Gemüt hat wie die Sonne selbst, kann man auch schonmal am Telefon ätzend werden und das zu recht. Alleine schon wie Anfrage gestellt werden, bringt jeden Telefonsupport an seine Grenzen. Man stelle sich einfach mal einen Support vor für einen Hersteller mit 20 Artikeln und dann ist der erste Satz des Kunden:

"Geht nicht, macht das das geht!"

Und nun arbeite damit. :-)

Ich wollt einfach nur etwas aufzeigen, das menschliches Miteinander vielleicht besser geht als durch: "FU Blizz!!!!"


----------



## Shadow80 (15. Juli 2010)

Naja, was so richtig ätzend ist, ist die fehlenden News hierzu. Ich meine, manchmal habe ich das Gefühl das die WoW Server so nen zweitrangige Sache sind, und dann Blizzard die ersten 2 Stunden nichtmal merkt das ein Server down ist. Auch muss ich sagen ist es sehr enttäuschend das nach so vielen Jahren immer noch so häufig Ausfälle entstehen, wenn ich auf der Arbeit über 5 Jahre hinweg jeden Monat 2-3 mal den gleichen Fehler mache oder immer ewig bräuchte um ähnliche Fehler zu beheben wäre ich schon längst weg vom Fenster. Sowas gilt aber natürlich nicht für ein Milliardenunternehmen wie Blizzard, klar. Die dürfen Jahren lang jeden Mittwoch mist bauen und jeden folgenden Freitag und Samstag auch und es gibt immer noch Leute die sagen: Hey sowas ist normal, relaxxed.

Mich stört es nicht das ich kein WoW zocken kann, jedoch stört es mich nicht informiert zu werden und dadurch das Gefühl vermittelt zu bekommen als Kunde absolut unwichtig zu sein.

Just my 2 cents

baba


----------



## NolunaOne (15. Juli 2010)

Es ist ja durchaus verständlich das es eben auch einfach mal an der Technik liegen kann, warum auch nicht...
Ist ja auch im Grunde kein Problem...

Aber, eine kleine Info was los ist und wie lang es ungefäher dauert, wäre schon nett...Ja Das bei Blizz sind auch nur Menschen und jaaaaa die können auch vielleicht gar nichts dafür, aber wir sind auch nur Menschen die nun mal für etwas zahlen, das eben derzeit einfach mal gar nicht geht.
Da wird man irgendwann schonmal unfreundlich. 

Naja flamen wird uns auch nicht weiter bringen =/

Ich komme auch noch nicht rein, aber gut wird schon...

Lg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (15. Juli 2010)

Wäre schön wenn man einmal im Monat aufstehen und sich direkt einloggen könnte... stattdessen isses jeden morgen der selbe scheiß! -.-
(keine kommentare von wegen arbeitslos, ich bin grad erst mit meiner abschlussprüfung fertig und hab noch bis zum 01. september...^^)


----------



## Malachay666 (15. Juli 2010)

ich finde es nur sehr traurig das Blizz es nicht packt nach mehr als 2h eine nachricht zu verfassen....scheint als wenn die tenick noch pennt oder es ist ihnen einfach zu peinlich sich wieder zu wort zu melden...

ubd das alles wenn man urlaub hat+ regen draußen...


----------



## Landray (15. Juli 2010)

@ Uranius

Also, am Telefon sollte man sich schon freundlich verhalten und sachlich bleiben. Sonst wird das nix mit dem Support :-D

Aber hier kann man sich doch schon mal aufregen..... ich meine, wir sprechen ja von Blizz auch eher als eine Art.. hm.. lol.... personifizierte allmächtige Entität wie zB das Wetter. hihi. Sch*** Wetter, sch*** Blizz.... man kann halt nix ändern (außer anrufen oder ins Forum posten) und das ist das Schlimme daran.


----------



## DreiHaare (15. Juli 2010)

Epicor schrieb:


> Und Blizz findets nicht mal der Mühe wert eine Message zu schreiben, obwohls jetzt schon seit 2 Stunden nicht mehr geht...
> 
> Und nein - ich bin nicht süchtig nach WoW, aber wenn ich für eine Dienstleistung bezahle, will ich diese auch in Anspruch nehmen können.
> Bezahl ja auch nicht für meinen Mobilfunkvertrag, obwohl ich nie telefonieren kann..




Aber auch bei deinem Mobilfunkvertrag hast du keinerlei Gewährleistung darauf, dass du ständig und an jedem Ort telefonieren kannst. Nicht einmal darauf, dass du an deinem Wohnort telefonieren kannst.


----------



## Bosak (15. Juli 2010)

weist jmd, wie lange es noch dauert?


----------



## darkjojo2005 (15. Juli 2010)

bin drin endlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gopper0815 (15. Juli 2010)

Shadow80 schrieb:


> Naja, was so richtig ätzend ist, ist die fehlenden News hierzu. Ich meine, manchmal habe ich das Gefühl das die WoW Server so nen zweitrangige Sache sind, und dann Blizzard die ersten 2 Stunden nichtmal merkt das ein Server down ist.



Na das glaub ich mal nicht, das die das nicht merken. Ich denke, sobald da was nicht rund läuft schlägt die Kiste des Admins Alarm. Bloss kann ich mir vorstellen, dass es halt nicht so einfach ist, den Fehler zu finden. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass so ein Spiel wie WOW etwas komplexer ist, als bei Word 2007 eine Autosignatur zu erstellen. Da kann es halt schon mal dauern den Fehler zu finden


----------



## Sirendar (15. Juli 2010)

Login funktionierte jetzt gerade bei mir.


----------



## anomam (15. Juli 2010)

Bushkila schrieb:


> ihr müsst alle mal denken das sind server, server da steckt technik hinter, richtig technik muss gewartet werden damit sie funktioniert, bei technik kann auch mal was kaputt gehen, krass oder?



Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal....
Was meinst du womit z.B dein Internet Provider arbeitet? Mit Servern, hmm? Und hast du da je Wartungsarbeiten, serverausfälle oder login probleme? Wohl extreeem selten. Denn ansonsten würden diese sehr schnell Kunden verlieren.


----------



## Epicor (15. Juli 2010)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Aber auch bei deinem Mobilfunkvertrag hast du keinerlei Gewährleistung darauf, dass du ständig und an jedem Ort telefonieren kannst. Nicht einmal darauf, dass du an deinem Wohnort telefonieren kannst.



Das stimmt schon.. aber ich hab z.b. bei mir zuhause zu 85% keinen Empfang - habe mich dann beschwert bei meinem Mobilfunkanbieter und wir haben uns darauf geeinigt, dass ich nur mehr die halbe Grundgebühr (25€ weniger) bezahlen muss.

DAS ist eben ein Entgegenkommen. 

Da wäre doch ein Tag Gratis-Spielzeit oder mal einfach nur eine Info-Meldung seitens von Blizz nicht zuviel verlangt oder?


----------



## Miâgi (15. Juli 2010)

bin drinne


----------



## Kedok (15. Juli 2010)

Und auch wenn die Server dann wieder Online sein sollten geht nichts weiter weil sich alle Leute versuchen gleichzeitig einzuloggen...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow80 (15. Juli 2010)

Bosak schrieb:


> weist jmd, wie lange es noch dauert?



lies doch bitte unsere Postings direkt über deiner Frage -.-

Es gibt noch keine offizielle Nachricht, darüber wurde sich hier jetzt die letzten 20 Antworten aufgereggt und dann kommst du ..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bosak (15. Juli 2010)

GEHT!!!!!!


----------



## smogyy (15. Juli 2010)

Also bei den Beträgen die Blizz ingesamt kassiert, kann man ja wohl erwarten, dass alles läuft oder nicht?
Wenn bei meinem Mobilfunkanbieter etwas ausfällt, dauerts auch ned ewig und jede woche ist es da schon garned -.-


----------



## Bosak (15. Juli 2010)

Kedok schrieb:


> Und auch wenn die Server dann wieder Online sein sollten geht nichts weiter weil sich alle Leute versuchen gleichzeitig einzuloggen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




egal, jetzt funktioniert schon


----------



## Kedok (15. Juli 2010)

Jo hab das grad geschrieben als ich eingeloggt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karanoster (15. Juli 2010)

Uranius schrieb:


> zu 1: Jup habe ich. Super nett, haben mir perfekt und schnell geholfen. Nie Probleme gehabt.
> 
> zu 2: Naja, wenn alle anderen besser sind und umsonst, was willst Du noch hier? :-)
> 
> ...


----------



## Shadow80 (15. Juli 2010)

anomam schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal....
> Was meinst du womit z.B dein Internet Provider arbeitet? Mit Servern, hmm? Und hast du da je Wartungsarbeiten, serverausfälle oder login probleme? Wohl extreeem selten. Denn ansonsten würden diese sehr schnell Kunden verlieren.



Das war mein Gedanke als ich das zitierte Posting gelesen habe ^^ Jeden Mittwoch von 7:00 - 15:00 Serverwartung bei der Telekom? 

Sehr geehrte Kunden, 

leider können Sie von 7:00-15:00 weder unsere Telefon-, noch unsere Internet-Dienste benutzen da diese gewartet werden. Dies bezieht sich auch auf alle 2000 Drittanbieter, welche auch über unser Netzwerk laufen. Wir bitten Sie dies nun wöchentlich zu entschudligen und bedanken uns für Ihr Verständnis.

Ihre Telekom


MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kipi (15. Juli 2010)

bin auch drin nach fast 2 stunden


----------



## VILOGITY (15. Juli 2010)

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=14129943838&sid=3


----------



## anomam (15. Juli 2010)

Shadow80 schrieb:


> Das war mein Gedanke als ich das zitierte Posting gelesen habe ^^ Jeden Mittwoch von 7:00 - 15:00 Serverwartung bei der Telekom?
> 
> Sehr geehrte Kunden,
> 
> ...



haha


----------



## Uranius (15. Juli 2010)

Karanoster schrieb:


> Uranius schrieb:
> 
> 
> > zu 1: Jup habe ich. Super nett, haben mir perfekt und schnell geholfen. Nie Probleme gehabt.
> ...


----------



## madmurdock (15. Juli 2010)

43 Seiten innerhalb 1 Stunde. Not bad. Man merkt, dass Sommerferien sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow80 (15. Juli 2010)

madmurdock schrieb:


> 43 Seiten innerhalb 1 Stunde. Not bad. Man merkt, dass Sommerferien sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Urlaubszeit = Fremdwort ?


----------



## Bushkila (15. Juli 2010)

anomam schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal....
> Was meinst du womit z.B dein Internet Provider arbeitet? Mit Servern, hmm? Und hast du da je Wartungsarbeiten, serverausfälle oder login probleme? Wohl extreeem selten. Denn ansonsten würden diese sehr schnell Kunden verlieren.


Ähm der spruch is bissel daneben ich arbeite für eines der größten telekommunikations unternehmen Deutschlands und ja ich weis das die mit servern abreiten und demnach weis ich auch das es auch da ausfälle gibt siehe die letzten zwei tage als ich dauernd anrufe bekommen hab wegen den gewittern und die kunden immer sagten:

ey mein inet funzt ned mach ma heile. ich dann gemessen hab raus gestellt hat das der hauptverteiler in arsch is oder wartung hat. 
also laber mich ned voll ich weis wovon ich rede. 

und solche leute wie du einer bist rufen dann an un machn großes mimimi ...

also eigene nase fassen und einfach ma fr..... halten


----------



## anomam (15. Juli 2010)

Bushkila schrieb:


> Ähm der spruch is bissel daneben ich arbeite für eines der größten telekommunikations unternehmen Deutschlands und ja ich weis das die mit servern abreiten und demnach weis ich auch das es auch da ausfälle gibt siehe die letzten zwei tage als ich dauernd anrufe bekommen hab wegen den gewittern und die kunden immer sagten:
> 
> ey mein inet funzt ned mach ma heile. ich dann gemessen hab raus gestellt hat das der hauptverteiler in arsch is oder wartung hat.
> also laber mich ned voll ich weis wovon ich rede.
> ...




Hahahah von einem fail in den anderen. Merkst du eigentlich was für ein schwachsinn du da schreibst? 
Mir ist bisher garnicht aufgefallen, das die wöchentlichen Wartungsarbeiten/Serverausfälle/login probleme nur bei Gewitter stattfinden, mein lieber. Ich glaub ich muss jetzt schnell icc raiden, für heute abend ist gewitter angesagt (wird wohl mein internet und telefon deswegen für paar stunden net gehen). 
"und solche leute wie du einer bist rufen dann an un machn großes mimimi ..."
In den letzten 10 Jahren seit ich Internet habe, ist weder bei mir noch bei irgendeinen bekannten das internet ausgefallen, WEGEN EINEM GEWITTER! Ich lach mir grad so den arsch ab xD Und selbst wenn wegen einen extrem starken unwetter mal die Leitung nicht geht, sowas kommt vllt. 1x im jahr vor?
Naja, dir jedenfalls noch viel spaß im callcenter deines "größten telekommunikations unternehmen".


----------



## Bushkila (15. Juli 2010)

wie du nich ma die einfachsten wörter verstehst ehrlich 
ich sagte nur das da probleme vorkommen können und in den letzten zwei tagen viele probs waren meine gott lern lesen ey ehrlich, noch dazu kann sowas immer mal passieren weil wie wir vorhin gelernt haben technik auch mal kaputt gehen kann ist beim auto ja auch nichts anderes da geht auch ma was kaputt
leb in deiner traumwelt weiter man und blubber das denkende volk nich mit deinem scheiss voll
du bist nur peinlich 

ps: wenn du 10 jahre keine schwierigkeiten hattest dann gz manche haben halt nicht das glück wie du 
und noch was wenn du in dem bereich noch nie gearbeitet hast und sowas von keine ahnung hast davon was alles kaputt gehen kann und ja auch bei gewitter kann das sein das dein inet mal nich geht dann diskutier ned


----------



## Bandit 1 (15. Juli 2010)

anomam schrieb:


> Hahahah von einem fail in den anderen. Merkst du eigentlich was für ein schwachsinn du da schreibst?
> Mir ist bisher garnicht aufgefallen, das die wöchentlichen Wartungsarbeiten/Serverausfälle/login probleme nur bei Gewitter stattfinden, mein lieber. Ich glaub ich muss jetzt schnell icc raiden, für heute abend ist gewitter angesagt (wird wohl mein internet und telefon deswegen für paar stunden net gehen).
> "und solche leute wie du einer bist rufen dann an un machn großes mimimi ..."
> In den letzten 10 Jahren seit ich Internet habe, ist weder bei mir noch bei irgendeinen bekannten das internet ausgefallen, WEGEN EINEM GEWITTER! Ich lach mir grad so den arsch ab xD Und selbst wenn wegen einen extrem starken unwetter mal die Leitung nicht geht, sowas kommt vllt. 1x im jahr vor?
> Naja, dir jedenfalls noch viel spaß im callcenter deines "größten telekommunikations unternehmen".



Du wohnst wohl nicht auf dem Land, oder ?

Ich hatte alleine dieses Jahr schon 4x keinen Strom bzw. kein Internet wegen Sturm oder Gewitter. 

Und das teilweise über mehrere Stunden. 

Also erst mal über den Tellerrand schauen und dann flamen. Kiddie


----------



## Bushkila (15. Juli 2010)

ich sag ja er hat kein plan von dem was er labert


----------



## anomam (15. Juli 2010)

Bandit schrieb:


> Du wohnst wohl nicht auf dem Land, oder ?
> 
> Ich hatte alleine dieses Jahr schon 4x keinen Strom bzw. kein Internet wegen Sturm oder Gewitter.
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch dazu erstmal. 
Was hat das alles noch mit den ausfällen von wow zu tun? Wenn bei wow die Server ausfallen, dann können ein paar millionen spieler nichts mehr machen. Wenn in deinen kaff deine Leitung wegen nen unwetter mal net geht, dann ist das eben nur bei dir so, aber nicht bei allen kunden von den jeweiligen Internet Provider. Depp. Erst denken, dann schreiben.



Bushkila schrieb:


> ich sag ja er hat kein plan von dem was er labert



Und zu dir mein kleiner. Ganz ehrlich, nur weil dein netter Herr papa in einen Callcenter arbeitet, musst du dir in deiner computerwelt nicht einbilden, das du der große paps bist, und die Arbeitserfahrung hast. Deine Schreib/Ausdrucksweise zeigt, das du höchstens gerade deinen Sonderschulabschluss machst.


----------



## Millwall (15. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bushkila (15. Juli 2010)

ich arbeite da und nich mein alter herr also zügel dich ma ja sonst werd ich gleich ma anders 
ausserdem wenn du ma die ganzen post richtig lesen würdest würdest du festellen das ich das nur als beispiel gesagt hatte das das z.b. ein grund sein kann auch bei blizz kann sowas mal vorkommen nur dann sinds halt nich wie du schon sagst ein paar hundert oder tausend betroffen sondern gleich nen paar millionen aber vom prinzip her ist es das selbe 

ausserdem nochmal ja bin ich alt genug ich denke als ich geboren wurde da wurde nich mal an dich gedacht so alt bin ich

ps: wo hab ich bitte egschrieben das mein paps da arbeitet? irwie kannst du die buchstaben nich richtig deuten glaub ich


----------

